# Tall narrow natives, Arab?



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

I'm toying with the idea of getting a third horse, (could be a youngster),  especially if the market collapses this year.  I fancy a native but I'm tall,  and my hips won't allow me to ride a wide horse who will take up my leg, so I need some height not to have my feet round their knees 😆

Are there any narrower,  taller natives? 

There is the most stunning bay Highland stallion who has just been turned out with a group of mares including a lovely dark buckskin a mile or so down the road but i know the offspring will be too wide,  they are both solid hunks! 

I'm also tempted by an Arab.  I've had one before and they are lovely creatures.  

Ideas?   I think 15 hands would be absolute minimum. 

You can turn this into a 'find me a horse' if you like 😁


----------



## DirectorFury (15 May 2020)

IM(limited)E Arabs are usually pretty wide around the rib cage and across the back. Some of the sportier D’s are quite tall, narrow, and slab sided but I appreciate that they’re an acquired taste!


----------



## DabDab (15 May 2020)

I suppose it depends what you want it for?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 May 2020)

If you want 15hh plus then you really need to look at a sportier Welsh D or part bred. Derwen Welsh Cobs do breed some big performance cobs that aren't designed for the show ring. They also have some lovely part breds, as do Llanarth.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

I did wonder about a D. Don't mind the bolshy reputation,  either,  could be fun.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			I suppose it depends what you want it for?
		
Click to expand...

Fun mostly.  Hack,  school for manners and to make it a pleasure to ride but not to compete.  Absolutely not to show!


----------



## ihatework (15 May 2020)

Well my Dxtb definitely doesn’t ride wide. He also took tall to the next level 🤣
So they are out there


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (15 May 2020)

Some of the sportier type Connemaras are quite narrow and often hit 15hh.


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 May 2020)

Having 2 arabs myself I would say they tend to be wide both mine wear an xx wide saddle, I used to ride Welsh they were quite wide but you can find the finer type which may suit you better.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 May 2020)

I was going to say, what about a Connemara..?? They seem to be nice little things..???
I personally LOVE Sec Ds ❤❤❤ Too much attitude and not enough height for me personally though. Some Arabs are taller, I guess it depends on their lines..???
What's the budget..??? I will get hunting lol


----------



## texenstar (15 May 2020)

I vote Arab! Love the breed and there is a lot of variation in conformation. Like a couple of people have said, some can be wide but I've found the racing/endurance bred Arabs tend to be narrower.


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

Connie? New Forest x .... ? Imagine an NF x arab/anglo-arab, NF x TB or NF x WB would suit?

Draw up a list of wants/don't wants and lots of us will go window shopping for you!


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			Having 2 arabs myself I would say they tend to be wide both mine wear an xx wide saddle, I used to ride Welsh they were quite wide but you can find the finer type which may suit you better.
		
Click to expand...



Saddle width isn't the issue,  my Appyx is in a wide wide,  but he's narrower through my knees, with a huge ribcage further back. I'm told this is 'baroque type shape and it suits me perfectly.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I was going to say, what about a Connemara..?? They seem to be nice little things..???
I personally LOVE Sec Ds ❤❤❤ Too much attitude and not enough height for me personally though. Some Arabs are taller, I guess it depends on their lines..???
What's the budget..??? I will get hunting lol
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure the tall Arabs are 'real' Arabs?   Any views anyone? 

.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

OK, find me an Arab or a Section D, not a grey or a bright chestnut with white, any age but prefer at least 2, prefer male,  to mature an absolute minimum  15 hands, budget max £2000.


----------



## RHM (15 May 2020)

I personally like the old English Arabs the best, crabbet lines are the best in my opinion, however these do tend to be the bigger boned variety!


----------



## PapaverFollis (15 May 2020)

I'll have the spare chestnut or grey mares by the same description. 😂


----------



## Steerpike (15 May 2020)

A lot of the taller performance bred Arabs are very saught after for endurance, unless it is show bred and then you might find something for your budget. And yes you can get tall pure Arabs, my recent purchase is 16.1h.


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

How flexible are your colour preferences? There's some nice looking Arab mares on horse mart who fit but they are chestnut with white....

Eta particularly this one https://www.horsemart.co.uk/lovely-arab-mare/Horses/602325

Eta 2 THIS 😍 😱http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68594.html

(sorry I'll be sensible ....)


----------



## Fraggle2 (15 May 2020)

HM917A07A on horsemart


----------



## HashRouge (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			OK, find me an Arab or a Section D, not a grey or a bright chestnut with white, any age but prefer at least 2, prefer male,  to mature an absolute minimum  15 hands, budget max £2000.
		
Click to expand...

You'll massively narrow the field with Arabs if you won't have a grey - it's the most common colour by far! Especially if you're looking for a taller one. I say this thinking ruefully of my mare, who was supposed to be any colour apart from grey..... 

I do know someone with a couple of purebreds she might sell BUT they are both grey. Really nice though and great temperaments - I know them pretty well.


----------



## shortstuff99 (15 May 2020)

A native to which country? An Iberian might fit your bill.....🤣


----------



## HashRouge (15 May 2020)

I like this chap, but height might be a bit touch and go: https://www.horsemart.co.uk/stunning-rising-3yo-gelding-/Horses/602070


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			A native to which country? An Iberian might fit your bill.....🤣
		
Click to expand...


All too expensive at the moment,  due to being in fashion.  

.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			You'll massively narrow the field with Arabs if you won't have a grey - it's the most common colour by far! Especially if you're looking for a taller one. I say this thinking ruefully of my mare, who was supposed to be any colour apart from grey..... 

I do know someone with a couple of purebreds she might sell BUT they are both grey. Really nice though and great temperaments - I know them pretty well.
		
Click to expand...


Grey is a complete no, I  will not even view, the  melanoma issue is too big at my age.

.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			How flexible are your colour preferences? There's some nice looking Arab mares on horse mart who fit but they are chestnut with white....

Eta particularly this one https://www.horsemart.co.uk/lovely-arab-mare/Horses/602325

Eta 2 THIS 😍 😱http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68594.html

(sorry I'll be sensible ....)
		
Click to expand...


Husband has banned me from ever owning another chestnut and white,  every one I've ever owned or known has been mentally more difficult than other horses.  My favourite vet agrees!

.


----------



## DirectorFury (15 May 2020)

You should be able to find a D that fits your spec quite easily for £2k. There’s not loads advertised at the minute but I’ll keep an eye out .
If you don’t mind buying direct from stud then Maesmynach would be worth contacting, though it’ll be a fair journey for you to view as they’re west Wales.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 May 2020)

Get one of these 😊




They are so much fun 😊 highly recommend.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Get one of these 😊

View attachment 47302


They are so much fun 😊 highly recommend.
		
Click to expand...


She's what set me off!!!

.


----------



## paddy555 (15 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I like this chap, but height might be a bit touch and go: https://www.horsemart.co.uk/stunning-rising-3yo-gelding-/Horses/602070

Click to expand...

very nice. That is Coombe Farm. I would think the price would be touch and go. Nice horse though.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			She's what set me off!!!

.
		
Click to expand...

The breeder has a very nice yearling colt but he’s £4K...

I saw this and was tempted

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...html?link=/search?keyword=Arab&sectionId=2188


----------



## milliepops (15 May 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			You should be able to find a D that fits your spec quite easily for £2k. There’s not loads advertised at the minute but I’ll keep an eye out .
If you don’t mind buying direct from stud then Maesmynach would be worth contacting, though it’ll be a fair journey for you to view as they’re west Wales.
		
Click to expand...

My windows shopping is often done by looking at their youngsters 😍


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

Height a bit marginal and £500 above budget....http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68398.html



ycbm said:



			She's what set me off!!!

.
		
Click to expand...

Over price but .... ?

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_67001.html


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I like this chap, but height might be a bit touch and go: https://www.horsemart.co.uk/stunning-rising-3yo-gelding-/Horses/602070

Click to expand...

Oh dear. Sitting on my hands on this one.

In my (future) defense, we do have lots of space.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			The breeder has a very nice yearling colt but he’s £4K...

I saw this and was tempted

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...html?link=/search?keyword=Arab&sectionId=2188

Click to expand...


I dare not even open that!

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (15 May 2020)

How about this stud? They breed, arabs, PBA and Anglo arabs http://www.biddesdenstud.co.uk/for-sale/


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 May 2020)

You’re safe with the preloved horse. Young grey.

But just as a helpful FYI...

This is the colt...


----------



## palo1 (15 May 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			You should be able to find a D that fits your spec quite easily for £2k. There’s not loads advertised at the minute but I’ll keep an eye out .
If you don’t mind buying direct from stud then Maesmynach would be worth contacting, though it’ll be a fair journey for you to view as they’re west Wales.
		
Click to expand...

I have a lovely young Maesmynach who I bought last year at rising 3.  The stud is fabulous and the owners are incredibly hospitable.  One of the very best horsey days out for me!!  Have a look at their fb page if you are interested in taller, sportier Section Ds.  I like to think of my mare as a 'home grown baroque' horse...


----------



## paddy555 (15 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Oh dear. Sitting on my hands on this one.

In my (future) defense, we do have lots of space.
		
Click to expand...

making sure OH doesn't see that one. He is the spitting image of his old arab stallion and it wouldn't be very far to pick him up.


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

Are you open to part bred Arabs ycbm? More choice in your height/price/colour range. 🙂


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			You’re safe with the preloved horse. Young grey.

But just as a helpful FYI...

This is the colt...
View attachment 47303

Click to expand...


I love that! Surely not in budget?

.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Are you open to part bred Arabs ycbm? More choice in your height/price/colour range. 🙂
		
Click to expand...


I'd prefer something purebred. 

.


----------



## DabDab (15 May 2020)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/appaloosa-x-welsh-15.1-mare-/1370519462

Saw this one the other day, a bit of a doer upper, but I think could turn into something nice.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

DabDab said:



https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/appaloosa-x-welsh-15.1-mare-/1370519462

Saw this one the other day, a bit of a doer upper, but I think could turn into something nice.
		
Click to expand...


Doer upper works for me!  Way too far away, sadly.

.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I love that! Surely not in budget?

.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the £4K colt from the same stud that will be at the center of my divorce case.


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

Pictures are dreadful but 15.3hh, bay, purebred....? Mare though

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...UXVET29IaktVV0l2c1FVbXk4eENxZA..#.Xr712ijTX3A


----------



## cauda equina (15 May 2020)

There's a 3 yr old gelding by Mukhtar ibn Eternity on Preloved


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

Gelding but only 15.1?

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...horse/36122665/arab-gelding/view#.Xr72-yjTX3A


----------



## planete (15 May 2020)

How about one of these?  Part bred arabs and a bit special:  https://www.srs.at/en/lipizzaner-stud-piber/horses-for-sale/


----------



## PurBee (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm not sure the tall Arabs are 'real' Arabs?   Any views anyone?

.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the crabbet arabs are smaller, the egyptian lines produce tall slim horses, my gelding is 75% arab x welsh d and his full egyptian sire is 15.3, and he’s made 15.3 and very slender, despite the welsh d influence.
Whereas his dam, i have, shes half arab / half welsh d, 14.2, and prone to being chunky, although still less to wrap around than average welsh cob types.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Pictures are dreadful but 15.3hh, bay, purebred....? Mare though

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...UXVET29IaktVV0l2c1FVbXk4eENxZA..#.Xr712ijTX3A

Click to expand...


I need to put a 2 hour drive from Manchester into the criteria.  And a maximum age of 7 unless exceptional,  I want to keep it until I can't ride any more if possible.

.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

cauda equina said:



			There's a 3 yr old gelding by Mukhtar ibn Eternity on Preloved
		
Click to expand...


Got a pointer?   Preloved search is a bit dire.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

planete said:



			How about one of these?  Part bred arabs and a bit special:  https://www.srs.at/en/lipizzaner-stud-piber/horses-for-sale/

Click to expand...

All grey?

.


----------



## HashRouge (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Got a pointer?   Preloved search is a bit dire.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on I think someone posted that on another thread. The sire is superb!


----------



## Sam_J (15 May 2020)

Did nothing come of the one that was linked on Ambers Echo's thread?  I think you said you sent a message about it...


----------



## HashRouge (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Got a pointer?   Preloved search is a bit dire.
		
Click to expand...

Found it and it's grey!


----------



## DabDab (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Doer upper works for me!  Way too far away, sadly.

.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I forget how oop norf you are! Ok, this is my second pick then, just a tiny smidge over budget
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ck/horses-ponies/for-sale/uk/2+year+old+horse


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Got a pointer?   Preloved search is a bit dire.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately that one is a grey. 

There is a black colt I like, but no price.  https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...earch?keyword=magic+magnifique&sectionId=3365


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Unfortunately that one is a grey. 

There is a black colt I like, but no price.  https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...earch?keyword=magic+magnifique&sectionId=3365

Click to expand...

Wow, bit too seahorse face for me I'm afraid. 

.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Sam_J said:



			Did nothing come of the one that was linked on Ambers Echo's thread?  I think you said you sent a message about it...
		
Click to expand...

No I was too honest, I think. I told her I would put the horse down if I could not get it sound. 

.


----------



## HashRouge (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Wow, bit too seahorse face for me I'm afraid.

.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I didn't like the face either.

There never seem to be loads of Arabs on the market atm, they're quite out of fashion compared to 15-20 years ago. I used to be on a 20 box livery yard where half the liveries had Arabs back in the noughties!


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Ah yes, I forget how oop norf you are! Ok, this is my second pick then, just a tiny smidge over budget
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ck/horses-ponies/for-sale/uk/2+year+old+horse

Click to expand...

Very worried about mixing a mare with a gelding who is screamy and bitey (horses and rugs only) and another one which has been used as a stallion.

.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Wow, bit too seahorse face for me I'm afraid. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. He has been 'shaved' and greased which always makes them look odd.


----------



## cauda equina (15 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			Hang on I think someone posted that on another thread. The sire is superb!
		
Click to expand...

He is; worth looking past the greyness IMO


----------



## planete (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			All grey?

.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I had not noticed the not grey requirement.   But you are going to exclude all the best horses you know.  I have had greys for thirty years now.  My present one is half arab, half Lipi.  It is an awesome combination!


----------



## cauda equina (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Got a pointer?   Preloved search is a bit dire.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm hopeless trying to do links but if you put Arabian geldings in PL he comes up about 6 ads down


----------



## Errin Paddywack (15 May 2020)

DabDab said:



https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/appaloosa-x-welsh-15.1-mare-/1370519462

Click to expand...

This one brought up some memories on the appaloosa side.  I was the registrar for BAPs who processed the registrations on quite a few of them.  Not only that but she goes back to my boy Tibertich Poncho.  Poncho's Senorita was the last foal he sired before I lost him in 1990.   She is very like her great, great grandam Totem Killaya and also Poncho's Senorita.  All a bit too long.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

cauda equina said:



			He is; worth looking past the greyness IMO
		
Click to expand...


Absolute no,  sorry.  I do not want to deal with melanoma in my old age and it's an 80% chance. 

.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 May 2020)

Keep an eye on Arabianlines. One that takes your fancy might appear on there at the right moment. 

http://www.arabianlines.com/for_sale/index.htm


----------



## HashRouge (15 May 2020)

I do love an Arab, I hope some more non-greys come up for sale soon.

This is the chap I ride (I know you don't want a grey don't worry, I just like any excuse to share photos of him <3)


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Keep an eye on Arabianlines. One that takes your fancy might appear on there at the right moment. 

http://www.arabianlines.com/for_sale/index.htm

Click to expand...


I like the sound of the 5 year old unbroken Bay staliion. Shame he's in Kent! If he's still available when we are free to travel to see SiL's new house, i'll go and view. 

.


----------



## HashRouge (15 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Keep an eye on Arabianlines. One that takes your fancy might appear on there at the right moment. 

http://www.arabianlines.com/for_sale/index.htm

Click to expand...

There's a gorgeous stallion on there - Rioja SA. Probably too much white for ycbm and would need gelding but he's _very _nice!

Edit: too pricey as well! But woo he's lovely!


----------



## PurBee (15 May 2020)

Dont know if this has been posted..

due to my ip being in ireland i cant view the actual ad pages on preloved, only the list of horses for sale....theres a very tall 16.2 chestnut gelding arab on there..posted 6 days ago..kings lynn, norfolk, purebred...he looks so lovely!



https://www.preloved.co.uk/search?keyword=Arab

no idea if that link will work!


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

PurBee said:



			Dont know if this has been posted..

due to my ip being in ireland i cant view the actual ad pages on preloved, only the list of horses for sale....theres a very tall 16.2 chestnut gelding arab on there..posted 6 days ago..kings lynn, norfolk, purebred...he looks so lovely!



https://www.preloved.co.uk/search?keyword=Arab

no idea if that link will work!
		
Click to expand...

They're fairly dodgy dealers though aren't they?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			There's a gorgeous stallion on there - Rioja SA. Probably too much white for ycbm and would need gelding but he's _very _nice!
		
Click to expand...

 I have his paternal half brother. Thankfully YBCM will be saved(!) as she doesn't want a chestnut with white markings. 

Rioja






My gelding.


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

So just to clarify....

* Welsh d or Arab
* Preferably purebred but part bred potentially acceptable
* 2-7 yrs old
* Ideally male
* 15hh +
* No greys, preferably no chestnuts
* Two hours drive of Manchester 

Is it that everything?


----------



## PurBee (15 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			They're fairly dodgy dealers though aren't they?
		
Click to expand...

Ive no idea chinchilla, i cant open the ad to view more details due to having a ‘foreign ip address’...

sounds like a great horse tho!


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



 I have his paternal half brother. Thankfully YBCM will be saved(!) as she doesn't want a chestnut with white markings. 

Rioja






My gelding. 

Click to expand...


Oh heavens if he had four matching legs I would just have to see him !!!


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			So just to clarify....

* Welsh d or Arab
* Preferably purebred but part bred potentially acceptable
* 2-7 yrs old
* Ideally male
* 15hh +
* No greys, preferably no chestnuts
* Two hours drive of Manchester 

Is it that everything?
		
Click to expand...


I'd go for Iberian, not too extreme  Friesian, or anything with that sort of flamboyance. 

.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Oh heavens if he had four matching legs I would just have to see him !!!
		
Click to expand...

If it was a mare, it would be in my field right now.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I like the sound of the 5 year old unbroken Bay staliion. Shame he's in Kent! If he's still available when we are free to travel to see SiL's new house, i'll go and view. 

.
		
Click to expand...


I have messaged.


----------



## millikins (15 May 2020)

What about a Hackney? Tough, sound right height clever. And need a helping hand as dropped out of fashion as riding horses.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I have messaged.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh!  Fingers crossed he's what you want.


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

PurBee said:



			I'd go for Iberian, not too extreme  Friesian, or anything with that sort of flamboyance.

.
		
Click to expand...

There's a 6yo Andalusian stallion on dragon driving ( POA though and in Walsall) if nothing comes from messaging about the Arab stallion but Iberian types all seem to be REALLY expensive ☹️


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

millikins said:



			What about a Hackney? Tough, sound right height clever. And need a helping hand as dropped out of fashion as riding horses.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say no,  I like a bit of knee action 😄


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			There's a 6yo Andalusian stallion on dragon driving, POA though and in Walsall....
		
Click to expand...


 Oh crikey, DD is another site with lousy search ability,  got a pointer? 

.


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Oh crikey, DD is another site with lousy search ability,  got a pointer?

.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-147641.html


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 May 2020)

There is a lovely palomino part bred Arab, on FB, to make 15hh at least... but it’s under 2, a filly and in Devon.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-147641.html

Click to expand...

Grey.

.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			There is a lovely palomino part bred Arab, on FB, to make 15hh at least... but it’s under 2, a filly and in Devon.
		
Click to expand...


I don't mind the age and I fancy a palomino,  but I fear it could be a dangerous mistake to put a filly with my two boys.


----------



## shortstuff99 (15 May 2020)

Could maybe do a deal? Not sure what you would actually get...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2880839632006806/

2 years old but wanting offers 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2863477990409637/


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Could maybe do a deal? Not sure what you would actually get...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2880839632006806/

2 years old but wanting offers 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2863477990409637/

Click to expand...


Both those I would view but POA says that they are too expensive.  PRE are way too fashionable at the moment,  I need to wait until the recession really bites for one of them.


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

This is 2 hr 40 min away from Manchester?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...r&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2000&page=2


----------



## shortstuff99 (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Both those I would view but POA says that they are too expensive.  PRE are way too fashionable at the moment,  I need to wait until the recession really bites for one of them.
		
Click to expand...

Does it say POA? I know the top one is £4000 and the bottom is give an offer, I reckon you would get away offering around 2000.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Does it say POA? I know the top one is £4000 and the bottom is give an offer, I reckon you would get away offering around 2000.
		
Click to expand...

You think the second would go for 2k?  I would contact if so but knowing the price of Iberians around here I find that hard to believe.  

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (15 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			You think the second would go for 2k?  I would contact if so but knowing the price of Iberians around here I find that hard to believe.

.
		
Click to expand...

I think it might be cheaper then you think as she has been trying to downsize and hes been for sale for a while.

ETA and hes gelded which lowers the price a lot as he can't be graded.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			This is 2 hr 40 min away from Manchester?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...r&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2000&page=2

Click to expand...


Oh cute!   Have messaged.

.


----------



## milliepops (15 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I think it might be cheaper then you think as she has been trying to downsize and hes been for sale for a while.

ETA and hes gelded which lowers the price a lot as he can't be graded.
		
Click to expand...

Rather a long way from ycbm though I think?


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

I will buy unseen, but only at £1000 ish or less. 

.


----------



## milliepops (15 May 2020)

Yeah shes in Dorset.  I just found the ad from March, 3.6k.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			This is 2 hr 40 min away from Manchester?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...r&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2000&page=2

Click to expand...


Anyone looking for a pattern,  I really like this boy!  I can foresee yet another handover at Donington Services 😄


----------



## Chinchilla (15 May 2020)

Not sure how far you are prepared to stretch distance rules but there's some lovely Arabs and welsh D's on adhorse. Loved the look of a buckskin Welsh X Arab to make 15.2hh but it was three and a bit hours from Manchester and a mare 🤔🤔


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Not sure how far you are prepared to stretch distance rules but there's some lovely Arabs and welsh D's on adhorse. Loved the look of a buckskin Welsh X Arab to make 15.2hh but it was three and a bit hours from Manchester and a mare 🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Sounds lovely but this thread has really helped me firm up on no mares,  too big a risk.  Muffin is already so guarding/protective of me,  I would not want to see what happened with a female. 

.


----------



## DabDab (15 May 2020)

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/229462

Too young? With those bloodlines he should be smart


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

DabDab said:



http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/229462

Too young? With those bloodlines he should be smart
		
Click to expand...


Nice!  Might message if nothing older comes up. 

.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Not sure how far you are prepared to stretch distance rules but there's some lovely Arabs and welsh D's on adhorse. Loved the look of a buckskin Welsh X Arab to make 15.2hh but it was three and a bit hours from Manchester and a mare 🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...


Have messaged about a big bay D colt on adhorse.

.


----------



## Lammy (15 May 2020)

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68398.html

Wouldn’t say he’s particularly narrow but seems like he will make a nice pony.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2020)

Lammy said:



http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68398.html

Wouldn’t say he’s particularly narrow but seems like he will make a nice pony.
		
Click to expand...


I can't explain why at all,  but he just doesn't do it for me.  He's local,  too!

.


----------



## HashRouge (16 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			If it was a mare, it would be in my field right now.
		
Click to expand...

He looks cracking under saddle! A really nice chunky sort!


----------



## JJS (16 May 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			You should be able to find a D that fits your spec quite easily for £2k. There’s not loads advertised at the minute but I’ll keep an eye out .
If you don’t mind buying direct from stud then Maesmynach would be worth contacting, though it’ll be a fair journey for you to view as they’re west Wales.
		
Click to expand...

Tresorya stud also breed some lovely youngstock, and they all seem to make at least 15hh. 



Chinchilla said:



			Height a bit marginal and £500 above budget....http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68398.html

Click to expand...

This handsome boy is Flower’s nephew! If only I had room for another... 🙊


----------



## Steerpike (16 May 2020)

PurBee said:



			Dont know if this has been posted..

due to my ip being in ireland i cant view the actual ad pages on preloved, only the list of horses for sale....theres a very tall 16.2 chestnut gelding arab on there..posted 6 days ago..kings lynn, norfolk, purebred...he looks so lovely!



https://www.preloved.co.uk/search?keyword=Arab

no idea if that link will work!
		
Click to expand...

They want 3k for him


----------



## CanteringCarrot (16 May 2020)

As an Iberian convert I of course recommend a PRE or Lusitano. I've seen taller Lusitanos than PRE's (but they're def out there), and some are more narrow. Yes, they can have a more hefty price tag. However, I've come across some cheap ones, especially on the more local or smaller Spanish classified sites. I was so tempted to buy my horse's half brother since he was so cheap. He was in someone's backyard stable, so not a big name, and young, so his price was lower. 

Anyho, I think Connemaras or crosses (with a TB maybe) are a good candidate too, but also not so cheap it seems. The Connemara I ride is short, but more narrow. Works for me since I'm short, but she could be found in a taller version I imagine. I want one in the worst way, but I'm a fool to think I need (financially and time wise) another horse! Therefore, I will lurk on this thread to live vicariously and forever be jealous 😂

I'm not sure of the price or popularity of Anglo-Arabs these days. Haven't seen any in awhile, but have known some great ones.


----------



## Gloi (16 May 2020)

YCBM As you come into your more mature years why not move over into the dark side and get something gaited  No more needing to trot (if you don't want to ) just glide along enjoying the scenery. Good for bad backs and creaking knees.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (16 May 2020)

It’s in Exeter, and price not mentioned as its on FB but:

High % Arab
Colt
To make up to 16hh
Does say home more important than price or something similar






ETA think I may have found out how to post links:

https://m.facebook.com/groups/25034...ink&id=1565729763551196&anchor_composer=false


----------



## Chinchilla (16 May 2020)

Gloi said:



			YCBM As you come into your more mature years why not move over into the dark side and get something gaited  No more needing to trot (if you don't want to ) just glide along enjoying the scenery. Good for bad backs and creaking knees. 

Click to expand...

Is the handsome face in your profile picture an icelandic then Gloi? Whatever it is it's gorgeous!!


----------



## ycbm (16 May 2020)

Gloi said:



			YCBM As you come into your more mature years why not move over into the dark side and get something gaited  No more needing to trot (if you don't want to ) just glide along enjoying the scenery. Good for bad backs and creaking knees. 

Click to expand...


Where do you even start looking for one of those?  

.


----------



## palo1 (16 May 2020)

These two gents are not for sale but their children are!  Huge choice of ages, colours and types within the section  The stud are very straightforward to deal with, happy to answer questions and discuss prices etc as well.  

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B86-z7SHRoj/
   Stud photos here: https://www.facebook.com/maesmynachstud/photos


----------



## HashRouge (16 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			It’s in Exeter, and price not mentioned as its on FB but:

High % Arab
Colt
To make up to 16hh
Does say home more important than price or something similar

View attachment 47323


View attachment 47324

ETA think I may have found out how to post links:

https://m.facebook.com/groups/25034...ink&id=1565729763551196&anchor_composer=false

Click to expand...

Cuuuuuuute!!!! I like him !


----------



## Chinchilla (16 May 2020)

Out of price/travel range but 16.2hh pure welsh so they are out there.......https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/clas...lay_db_button=on&db_id=160607&query=retrieval

this also too far out of price range? Andalusian, in Walsall. https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-151242.html


----------



## Gloi (16 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Is the handsome face in your profile picture an icelandic then Gloi? Whatever it is it's gorgeous!!
		
Click to expand...

I've had several Icelandics but this young lad of mine is an Icelandic x Welsh cob


----------



## Cloball (16 May 2020)

I like that black PRE @Chinchilla better start saving.


----------



## Gloi (16 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Where do you even start looking for one of those? 
.
		
Click to expand...

They are about, although thinly.Breed societies, FB groups, the 5 gaited IcyxWelsh in my profile I got as a foal from a FB friend. I first got into them 30 years ago because although I liked my natives I wanted something a bit more interesting  and challenging to ride, without it being challenging in a more dangerous way. and they have been.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (16 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			I like that black PRE @Chinchilla better start saving.
		
Click to expand...

I like it too but it’s very happy hacker and at 11, £3500 seems a bit high for me, personally.


----------



## Cloball (16 May 2020)

It is a bit suspiciously low I'd imagine a black PRE being quite sought after for film star looks lol I only want a happy  hack though


----------



## LadyGascoyne (16 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			It is a bit suspiciously low I'd imagine a black PRE being quite sought after for film star looks lol I only want a happy  hack though
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts were that it’s priced like that as it has fashionable breeding / looks and is probably more of a general hack. I think if it was under £3k I’d call.

ETA I think if it was 4 it could go for £10k but 11 isn’t young to start a horse doing anything if it has only hacked.

I am tentatively looking for an arab/ arab type or PRE/ Spanish type.


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			It is a bit suspiciously low I'd imagine a black PRE being quite sought after for film star looks lol I only want a happy  hack though
		
Click to expand...

Hes on a green passport which means he is not a registered PRE and would be classed as Spanish type.


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 May 2020)

If you're into something unusual how about this?
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2610650522359053/


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 May 2020)

This one is cute but might be over budget although price is reduced 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2842740379150065/


----------



## LadyGascoyne (16 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			If you're into something unusual how about this?
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2610650522359053/

Click to expand...

I saw this one - stunning! But it is £3750 or similar.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Saddle width isn't the issue,  my Appyx is in a wide wide,  but he's narrower through my knees, with a huge ribcage further back. I'm told this is 'baroque type shape and it suits me perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

One of mine is really wide high up in the ribcage the other is wide all over basically a barrel.

As in height wise I have a only just 15h but he rides bigger as he has a huge stride his also a leg in each corner very substantial build, the other is 15.3 but finer in the leg and looks more athletic looking,  I personally think 15.2 is the limit for an Arab I know taller ones and they have had lameness issues, my taller one is not without his problems his 15 now.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 May 2020)

I bought one of mine from round oak stud in Windsor they have some really nice youngsters for sale, I know they recently had 2 nice geldings for sale under £1000 they are trying to reduce numbers so you may get a bargain, they don't breed any greys either!


----------



## Lammy (16 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I can't explain why at all,  but he just doesn't do it for me.  He's local,  too!

.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean he didn’t really do anything for me either but looked a nice type.
Now this really is a smart chap and I know he’s miles away from you which is why I didn’t post it with the other one but feel like I have to now  If this was a filly and not a gelding I’d be tempted myself... But then I’d go anywhere for the right horse.
http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68363.html


----------



## Chinchilla (16 May 2020)

Bay welsh d gelding 1 hr 30 min or so from manchester, says to make 15.2hh. https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2683081-stunning-gelding-for-sale-oswestry.html 

Bit further afield. 2 hr 15 min but very handsome welsh d https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classi...-ride-and-drive-gelding-for-sale-lincoln.html 

Didn't find any pure arabs although there was this partbred - a chestnut though ...... https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2664856-part-bred-arab-blackpool.html 

Also saw a champagne wb x which was just beautiful but very sadly a filly ....


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 May 2020)

I know he's quite far away...and crap pic but...
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...nk=/search?keyword=Arab&sectionId=3365&page=3


----------



## PurBee (16 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			It’s in Exeter, and price not mentioned as its on FB but:

High % Arab
Colt
To make up to 16hh
Does say home more important than price or something similar

View attachment 47323


View attachment 47324

ETA think I may have found out how to post links:

https://m.facebook.com/groups/25034...ink&id=1565729763551196&anchor_composer=false

Click to expand...

oh gosh...he’s lovely 🤤😃


----------



## Jayzee (16 May 2020)

Lammy I really like him! Very smart


----------



## ponyparty (16 May 2020)

My YO breeds Arabs and PB Arabs! Not sure what she’s got for sale at the mo; I know she’s got a couple of foals. Can ask her if you like. Here’s her fb page so you get an idea: https://m.facebook.com/Dodderhill-pintabians-and-part-bred-Arab-stud-369108623957306/


----------



## Chinchilla (16 May 2020)

ponyparty said:



			My YO breeds Arabs and PB Arabs! Not sure what she’s got for sale at the mo; I know she’s got a couple of foals. Can ask her if you like. Here’s her fb page so you get an idea: https://m.facebook.com/Dodderhill-pintabians-and-part-bred-Arab-stud-369108623957306/

Click to expand...

That's who I bought my mare off! She is Droitwhich though which is pretty far from ycbm and she only has young foals, and I think all of this year's foals are sold now. Some of them are quite big though.


----------



## BlackRider (16 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm not sure the tall Arabs are 'real' Arabs?   Any views anyone?
.
		
Click to expand...

This is my lovely Apache, I'm 5'9 and he was 15'1.


----------



## Shady (16 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			This one is cute but might be over budget although price is reduced
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2842740379150065/

Click to expand...

Gorgeous. I would have him tomorrow. He reminds me of our PRE when we first got him


----------



## ponyparty (16 May 2020)

(I mentally making a note of the taller/sportier weosh


Chinchilla said:



			That's who I bought my mare off! She is Droitwhich though which is pretty far from ycbm and she only has young foals, and I think all of this year's foals are sold now. Some of them are quite big though.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve only recently moved this way and can’t get used to the fact it’s actually a fair bit south of Brum 😂 suppose it is over the 2 hour limit!

Yeah thought she might only have babies, happy to ask though.

I daren’t start trawling ads, I feel terribly guilty even thinking it but can’t help wishing I had something a bit younger and less broken than my boy 😔


----------



## Sussexbythesea (16 May 2020)

BlackRider said:



			This is my lovely Apache, I'm 5'9 and he was 15'1.

View attachment 47334

Click to expand...

He’s gorgeous and looks nice and solid. I must admit I was wondering about a future Arab but it would have to be an old fashioned chunkier type as I’m not as lightweight as I’d like to be. Probably pie in the sky but one can have dreams 😄


----------



## ycbm (16 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			This one is cute but might be over budget although price is reduced 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2842740379150065/

Click to expand...


If that goes for two grand I'll eat your hat and mine!


----------



## Trouper (16 May 2020)

I realise that this is going totally off piste but at age 70 I was happily riding a 17hh ID.  I have never been comfortable on native types and cobs leave my hips crippled so have always favoured a TB build.  I was surprised how comfortable this chap was even on long hacks.  They are not all grey!!


----------



## Gloi (16 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			If you're into something unusual how about this?
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2610650522359053/

Click to expand...

I'd like that is I were younger


----------



## Palindrome (16 May 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I know he's quite far away...and crap pic but...
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119615380/arab-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Arab&sectionId=3365&page=3

Click to expand...

I really like that one, if the rest of the body matches the head and neck of course .
This is why I try to stay away from threads like that, I end up wishing I could ship one or 2 my way, but I already have too many horses.


----------



## Shady (16 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			If that goes for two grand I'll eat your hat and mine!
		
Click to expand...

Knowing what you like to do I would put you with a PRE in a flash. I love my Arab more than I ever thought was possible but if schooling is your thing I feel duty bound to say that Arabs are very naughty if they get bored and don't see the point of something!  xxxx


----------



## teach (16 May 2020)

Contact Maesmynach Welsh Cobs. They usually have a small selection of the sportier type D for sale as youngstock


----------



## ycbm (16 May 2020)

I'm not getting any answers from any of my messages.  I think I'll just wait until the recession crashes the market and see what falls in my lap that I can't resist. 

.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm not getting any answers from any of my messages.  I think I'll just wait until the recession crashes the market and see what falls in my lap that I can't resist. 

.
		
Click to expand...

How frustrating that you haven't had any replies. 

I hope that something nice turns up soon.


----------



## Willow1306 (16 May 2020)

I know of a tall, narrow/sporty bay 3yo sec D mare that will be available if she doesn’t scan in foal...


----------



## BBP (16 May 2020)

Don’t give up looking...I’m very much enjoying an Arab/PRE hunting thread!


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 May 2020)

Will definitely be over budget, but I think this horse is so cute! And he is from the stud where one of mine is from 😀

https://www.facebook.com/groups/488979921236645/permalink/1930072890460667/


----------



## DabDab (16 May 2020)

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2688878-lippizaner-x-sports-horse-kidderminster.html


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2020)

I like him DD. Always a sucker for four whites on a nice horse    He should turn into a smart little chap. 

.


----------



## teach (17 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			I have a lovely young Maesmynach who I bought last year at rising 3.  The stud is fabulous and the owners are incredibly hospitable.  One of the very best horsey days out for me!!  Have a look at their fb page if you are interested in taller, sportier Section Ds.  I like to think of my mare as a 'home grown baroque' horse...

Click to expand...

Palo are you on the Maesmynach owners Facebook group?


----------



## Cloball (17 May 2020)

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150402.html

Not a native or an Arab but seeing as you have a half spotty...


----------



## Welsh Dragon (17 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Bay welsh d gelding 1 hr 30 min or so from manchester, says to make 15.2hh. https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2683081-stunning-gelding-for-sale-oswestry.html 

Bit further afield. 2 hr 15 min but very handsome welsh d https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classi...-ride-and-drive-gelding-for-sale-lincoln.html 

Didn't find any pure arabs although there was this partbred - a chestnut though ...... https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2664856-part-bred-arab-blackpool.html 

Also saw a champagne wb x which was just beautiful but very sadly a filly ....
		
Click to expand...

The first one is about 5 miles away from me. I am very very tempted to contact the seller..............


----------



## cobgoblin (17 May 2020)

Welsh Dragon said:



			The first one is about 5 miles away from me. I am very very tempted to contact the seller..............
		
Click to expand...

He's lovely.. You have to look at him.


----------



## shortstuff99 (17 May 2020)

Not sure how much this guy will be and he is grey (!) But hes related to the stud where one of my other Spanish horses is from and they do breed nice horses. However, this guy sounds like he needs some retraining so might be cheap.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2893392877418148/


----------



## LadyGascoyne (17 May 2020)

I know this one is too expensive but 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...aMLGSstQy-TMocAIqrhS4nV-6bKbtfikN3yQoeOSNRniE


----------



## Shady (17 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Not sure how much this guy will be and he is grey (!) But hes related to the stud where one of my other Spanish horses is from and they do breed nice horses. However, this guy sounds like he needs some retraining so might be cheap.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2893392877418148/

Click to expand...

Mmmmm. lovely . Just my type but i'd love to know what the issues are. It's a bit contradictory   . Ours has the weirdest gaps in his education. Things you just take for granted he should have been taught from a youngster. Absolutely terrified of vets too. Literally tries to hide in the corner of his stable or field shelter.  Incredible to ride though and very , very funny.


----------



## palo1 (17 May 2020)

teach said:



			Palo are you on the Maesmynach owners Facebook group?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am!   Do you have one too?


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2020)

Welsh Dragon said:



			The first one is about 5 miles away from me. I am very very tempted to contact the seller..............
		
Click to expand...


Go for it! 

.


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2020)

Cloball said:



https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150402.html

Not a native or an Arab but seeing as you have a half spotty...
		
Click to expand...


I saw him but for some reason he doesn't grab.  

.


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2020)

Got a reply on the 5 year old bay unbroken Arab stallion off Adhorse. Now waiting for photos.  He's in Kent but so is my SiL's new house that we will be visiting as soon as we are allowed. 

He's cheap as chips and I've asked them if they would geld him at my expense before I take him, if I buy him.  

Anyone got any ideas what  transport Kent to Manchester might cost? 

I have owned a full Arab before and I loved the bones of him,  such intelligence!  

Got a bit of a warm fuzzy feeling about this one, and not even seen a picture yet.  That might show where my heart lies at the moment?  Definitely feeling a pure bred vibe, whatever the breed.  
.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 May 2020)

Keep us updated.  

*fingers crossed it works out*


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 May 2020)

The fuzzy feeling is never wrong!

Keeping everything crossed, just need to find my heart Arab now .


----------



## Archangel (17 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Anyone got any ideas what  transport Kent to Manchester might cost?
		
Click to expand...

I moved from Surrey to Carmarthen so around the same distance (using Northfleet to Manchester) and it was around £400.  This was the transporter.  I would thoroughly recommend.
https://tags.me.uk/

The stallion has nice breeding g.g.sire is Prince Rezah.  Fab horse, he lived near me.

I expect you have seen this page about Bold Warrior. (it's not about air con!)
http://www.aircon-direct.com/


----------



## Palindrome (17 May 2020)

I am rooting for an arab, I will then probably have to live vicariously through your pictures. Three times I nearly bought an arab when buying horses but it somehow didn't work out each time.
The one Satans Little helper posted is really nice too, 4 years old bay gelding, looks fairly modern in type so probably not super wide.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (17 May 2020)

Oh I hope it works out! I absolutely love mine, and she’s only 80%. 

Can’t wait to get another purebred, two of my best ponies were Arabs.


----------



## Archangel (17 May 2020)

One of the adverts on FB says he has a splint but sound.


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2020)

All my young horses get splints,  it's a fact of life having lively young horses on a steep hillside.  They don't worry me.


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2020)

Archangel said:



			I moved from Surrey to Carmarthen so around the same distance (using Northfleet to Manchester) and it was around £400.  This was the transporter.  I would thoroughly recommend.
https://tags.me.uk/

The stallion has nice breeding g.g.sire is Prince Rezah.  Fab horse, he lived near me.

I expect you have seen this page about Bold Warrior. (it's not about air con!)
http://www.aircon-direct.com/

Click to expand...

I hadn't  seen that.  I wonder why he was for sale at two and is still for sale and still entire at five?  

I'm guessing the splint was a problem and is huge.  It would account for his price and it wouldn't bother me if it is now cold and he is sound on it.  

.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (17 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			All my young horses get splints,  it's a fact of life having lively young horses on a steep hillside.  They don't worry me.
		
Click to expand...

As long as it’s sound, it worry me either. It’s always a pity, if they have nice clean legs and then they pop one out of the blue but as you say, young horses...


----------



## Cortez (17 May 2020)

DabDab said:



https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2688878-lippizaner-x-sports-horse-kidderminster.html

Click to expand...

I'm afraid I can't see any Lipizzaner there at all (it may be there, but it's certainly not expressed).


----------



## Shady (17 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Got a reply on the 5 year old bay unbroken Arab stallion off Adhorse. Now waiting for photos.  He's in Kent but so is my SiL's new house that we will be visiting as soon as we are allowed.

He's cheap as chips and I've asked them if they would geld him at my expense before I take him, if I buy him. 

Anyone got any ideas what  transport Kent to Manchester might cost?

I have owned a full Arab before and I loved the bones of him,  such intelligence! 

Got a bit of a warm fuzzy feeling about this one, and not even seen a picture yet.  That might show where my heart lies at the moment?  Definitely feeling a pure bred vibe, whatever the breed. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh pictures straight away please how exciting! xx


----------



## Shady (17 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			I'm afraid I can't see any Lipizzaner there at all (it may be there, but it's certainly not expressed).
		
Click to expand...

That's just what I thought, along with ' take that huge nose band off for some of the photo's '  Looks like they are trying to hide the nose shape


----------



## Archangel (17 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I hadn't  seen that.  I wonder why he was for sale at two and is still for sale and still entire at five?
		
Click to expand...

The stud I worked on only gelded ones they knew they weren't going to keep or do anything with other than sell at weaning. So I wouldn't be too worried about being left entire.  Arabs can take a long time to sell.  He is so reasonably priced, I am quite excited for you!


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			I'm afraid I can't see any Lipizzaner there at all (it may be there, but it's certainly not expressed).
		
Click to expand...


Not even in the neck? 

.


----------



## planete (17 May 2020)

She is a bit premature saying he has not made the expected height.  Mine grew two inches during his sixth Winter, had to have a whole new wardrobe.


----------



## Cortez (17 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Not even in the neck?

.
		
Click to expand...

No, sorry...I'll see if I can find a picture of a half Lipizzaner / half Trakehner horse I bred years ago, you couldn't mistake the baroque lines in him! (he was Maestoso, so pretty chunky & rams headed). He was one of the kindest, most athletic horses ever.


----------



## HashRouge (17 May 2020)

Any pictures yet ycbm? Desperate to hear what you think of him!


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2020)

Nothing yet.  

.


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2020)

planete said:



			She is a bit premature saying he has not made the expected height.  Mine grew two inches during his sixth Winter, had to have a whole new wardrobe.
		
Click to expand...


I agree,  my cob grew a measured three and a bit inches between 4 and 7.

.


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2020)

Arab stallion has died a death i think.  I asked for some pictures and if they would geld him at my expense before shipping him and they've not replied.  

.


----------



## cobgoblin (18 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Arab stallion has died a death i think.  I asked for some pictures and if they would geld him at my expense before shipping him and they've not replied.  

.
		
Click to expand...

Are vets doing gelding at the moment?
.


----------



## IrishMilo (18 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Are vets doing gelding at the moment?
.
		
Click to expand...

Mine have just started doing geldings this week, started jabs again a few weeks ago. They're also accepting horses for lameness workups at their clinic now too.


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Are vets doing gelding at the moment?
.
		
Click to expand...

Both the ones near me are doing everything,  no reason why they shouldn't.  Most of it should never have stopped in the first place. 

.


----------



## Courbette (18 May 2020)

Throwing in a curve ball but have you considered a Morgan? My friend a lovely boy from a breeder in Manchester although I don't know if they are still going. A Morgan is on my lengthy wishlist!


----------



## PapaverFollis (18 May 2020)

Ooooooo yes!  I used to work for a lady that had a Morgan for competitive driving but I used to get to hack it out for exercise! She was an absolutely brilliant little horse. Full of fire but safe and fun.  I'd have a Morgan in a heartbeat if they are all like her.


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2020)

Always loved Morgans but I've never seen one in real life.  I'd be happy to own one.


----------



## Chinchilla (18 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Always loved Morgans but I've never seen one in real life.  I'd be happy to own one.
		
Click to expand...

The British Morgan Horse Society has a sales list  it might be worth keeping an eye on  Only mares or ££ atm though 

https://www.morganhorse.org.uk/morgan-horses-for-sale


----------



## sky1000 (18 May 2020)

I saw some Morgans at the 3 Counties Show, although not lately.  Beautiful, although they seemed to be shown with tails that were so long as to be impractical, especially when reining back.  Was very interested after reading Laura Ingalls Wilder books!


----------



## palo1 (18 May 2020)

I think the breeder/producer Rosita Hamar in Shropshire has lovely sporting Morgan horses. I am not sure how old/how frequently updated the website is though.  http://www.hamarhorses.co.uk/


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 May 2020)

She's not a million miles from me, I think they breed Norfolk (or Norwich..??) Terriers too


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2020)

Someone at my previous yard has a Morgan. Really nice horse.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (18 May 2020)

Oooh, get a Morgan and then post lots of photos of it on here so I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## Willow1306 (19 May 2020)

https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/clas...lay_db_button=on&db_id=160736&query=retrieval


----------



## ycbm (19 May 2020)

Willow1306 said:



https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/clas...lay_db_button=on&db_id=160736&query=retrieval

Click to expand...

He's four grand!


----------



## Chinchilla (19 May 2020)

Have you had any responses to the messages you've sent so far ycbm?


----------



## ycbm (19 May 2020)

One days ago on the unbroken Arab five year old.  I have just now got another email saying they will take some new pictures.  I wonder why he is a crazy price,  and why he is still unsold when they tried to sell him at two,  but strange things do happen and it doesn't necessarily mean he's a bad'un.  They seem to have accepted that I would want him gelded before shipping.

Is there anyone in Kent near Ebbsfleet who could go and see if he's a total nutter for me? 

I will be visiting inlaws there when we can but I don't know when that will be. 

.


----------



## HashRouge (19 May 2020)

*HR desperately wishes she was in Kent*


----------



## ycbm (19 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			*HR desperately wishes she was in Kent*
		
Click to expand...


Move?

🤣


----------



## shortstuff99 (19 May 2020)

Now this will totally be out of budget (loads of money) but how cool is this PRE?!




__ https://www.facebook.com/237351673023501/posts/3016173715141269


----------



## ihatework (19 May 2020)

That looks like a mid life crisis sort of horse for me 🤣


----------



## Chinchilla (19 May 2020)

I saw a champagne lusitano on ehorses. But it was about £15k 😂


----------



## cobgoblin (19 May 2020)

Willow1306 said:



https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/clas...lay_db_button=on&db_id=160736&query=retrieval

Click to expand...

OMG a rocky mountain horse!


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 May 2020)

There's a lovely bay welsh D gelding up for sale near me.  It's way too far away though! 5 years, 15hh plus, unbroken.  It's the breeder selling him.  Not see proper pictures or a price but he has sweet face.


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

Hunt is on for real guys,  Muffin is on borrowed time,  I need a third before the winter.

Find me a horse please.


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			There's a lovely bay welsh D gelding up for sale near me.  It's way too far away though! 5 years, 15hh plus, unbroken.  It's the breeder selling him.  Not see proper pictures or a price but he has sweet face.
		
Click to expand...


I would buy unseen if you have contact details.  

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (20 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Hunt is on for real guys,  Muffin is on borrowed time,  I need a third before the winter.

Find me a horse please.
		
Click to expand...

Is the budget still 2k?


----------



## Roxylola (20 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Hunt is on for real guys,  Muffin is on borrowed time,  I need a third before the winter.

Find me a horse please.
		
Click to expand...

I cant help with horse hunts, but hope everything is ok this sounds like theres been something game changing x


----------



## IrishMilo (20 May 2020)

I've PMd you.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (20 May 2020)

http://www.worsendenfarm.co.uk/

These breed nice horses. A few friends have had some foals from them and turned into lovely horses


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Is the budget still 2k?
		
Click to expand...


With a huge recession coming,  I think so. I have time on my side,  Muffin isn't quite a total crock.  I think the only thing I would pay more for is a nice young  Iberian, but they seem to be crazy money at the moment due to their popularity. 


.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 May 2020)

In regards to the Arab do you have the advert I might be able to find out some info I know some people with Arabs in Kent.


----------



## palo1 (20 May 2020)

Sorry to hear about Muffin on your other thread.  Lucky horse though that you are looking out for him.  If you like the iberian, I still reckon you could do a lot worse than a taller/sportier Welshie. Judging by my mare's sudden interest and apparant talent in sideways today you would probably enjoy the Welsh Baroque experience... For your budget a Maesmynach or similar type would find you a lovely project   You could ring the stud and perhaps send someone a bit more local to them to look for you/with you in a virtual sense.  They send horses all over the place including many abroad so are entirely comfortable with a range of buying methods!!


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (20 May 2020)

https://secure.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119875324/for-sale-151hh-welsh-section-d.html?link=/search?keyword=Welsh+d&sectionId=2188

I know it’s a little older than you wanted but he seems a nice sort and local! Not sure what price they’re after though...


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			In regards to the Arab do you have the advert I might be able to find out some info I know some people with Arabs in Kent.
		
Click to expand...


He's bred and for sale by a company called  AirCon, that should narrow it down 😅


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			Sorry to hear about Muffin on your other thread.  Lucky horse though that you are looking out for him.  If you like the iberian, I still reckon you could do a lot worse than a taller/sportier Welshie. Judging by my mare's sudden interest and apparant talent in sideways today you would probably enjoy the Welsh Baroque experience... For your budget a Maesmynach or similar type would find you a lovely project   You could ring the stud and perhaps send someone a bit more local to them to look for you/with you in a virtual sense.  They send horses all over the place including many abroad so are entirely comfortable with a range of buying methods!!
		
Click to expand...


I have that stud in mind to ring.  I'm worried about getting a good doer (of any breed) ,  they are such hard work!


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



https://secure.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119875324/for-sale-151hh-welsh-section-d.html?link=/search?keyword=Welsh+d&sectionId=2188

I know it’s a little older than you wanted but he seems a nice sort and local! Not sure what price they’re after though...
		
Click to expand...


Very suspicious of the arena work problem and the back end in that photo.  Looks like a PSD prospect to me.  

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (20 May 2020)

This one? I would change the name though! 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...se.html?link=/search?keyword=Andalusian+horse

Or a slightly more expensive one.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...od.html?link=/search?keyword=Andalusian+horse

Or this one..

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ng.html?link=/search?keyword=Andalusian+horse


----------



## palo1 (20 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I have that stud in mind to ring.  I'm worried about getting a good doer (of any breed) ,  they are such hard work!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they are.  But they don't need expensive rugs (!!) nor would you need to worry about what went in the bucket (just enough to get a supplement in). They can enjoy plenty of work and you would never need to worry about not having enough good grass...   Natives/arabs often have fab feet too.  These are all money savers though there may be more work in restricting grazing and providing enough work...


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			This one? I would change the name though! 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...se.html?link=/search?keyword=Andalusian+horse

Or a slightly more expensive one.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...od.html?link=/search?keyword=Andalusian+horse

Or this one..

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ng.html?link=/search?keyword=Andalusian+horse

Click to expand...


All way outside spec I'm afraid.


----------



## shortstuff99 (20 May 2020)

This one? Is miles away though! 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ink=/search?keyword=Arab+horse&sectionId=2188


----------



## CanteringCarrot (20 May 2020)

Speaking of Iberians and me being the total Iberian convert that I am... 

I really want to buy this half brother of my gelding. Why? I don't know. My gelding is a strange, strange animal, but also the best horse I've ever had. This guy isn't anything jaw dropping, but for some reason I find him appealing. 

https://www.milanuncios.com/venta-de-caballos/pre-nieto-de-educado-x-328109932.htm

Probably many other "budget" as in not astronomically priced through a dealer, types on there. But of course, they're in Spain! 😜 So likely not helpful at all! 
I'll see if I can rummage up something of decent pricing in the UK.


----------



## Flame_ (20 May 2020)

Contact loads of arab breeders. It won't take long to find an awesome one 'cause they're all awesome


----------



## milliepops (20 May 2020)

Fwiw I would say my Welsh is an average doer. It doesn't take a great deal of work to keep her trim on average grazing. Other than hard feed she gets pretty much identical grub to Darcy.  
I would describe her as the baroque variety, she's short and squat but the sporty ones are rather more streamlined to begin with.


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			Fwiw I would say my Welsh is an average doer. It doesn't take a great deal of work to keep her trim on average grazing. Other than hard feed she gets pretty much identical grub to Darcy.  
I would describe her as the baroque variety, she's short and squat but the sporty ones are rather more streamlined to begin with.
		
Click to expand...


That is really useful info MP, thankyou. 

I am quite taken by the idea of a taller section D, which were,  of course,  'improved' with Arabs some time in the past,  weren't they?  

.


----------



## Lammy (20 May 2020)

Yes, I can trace my old mares bloodlines all the way back to the Darley Arabian. I find their ancestry fascinating.
I think you’d suit a nice cob...I still quite fancy Oliver despite him being in Cornwall 😬


----------



## LadyGascoyne (20 May 2020)

Another spotty?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ice=1000&maximumPrice=2000&orderBy=mostRecent

Very young 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...0&maximumPrice=2000&orderBy=mostRecent&page=2

And this one makes me want to bring it home and feed it 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...0&maximumPrice=2000&orderBy=mostRecent&page=6


----------



## palo1 (20 May 2020)

You can really see the influence of the arab in these I reckon 




__
		http://instagr.am/p/B86-z7SHRoj/
 I do think, even though relatively 'small' (unless you get a whopper which is also possible) Welshies have built in presence and they are so much fun to ride.   But there are many other lovely horses too - Arabs of course are fabulous and a different sort of native again.


----------



## Archangel (20 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I have just now got another email saying they will take some new pictures.
		
Click to expand...

For crying out loud, no wonder he has taken so long to sell.  Surely one sorts out photos when the advert goes in.  They have had him 5 years, surely there is *one* photo they can send right this second so we you can get an idea.  It's a photograph not the ark of the covenant.  I mean *really*.


----------



## Archangel (20 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Another spotty?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119876149/153hh-beautiful-spotted-gelding.html?link=/search?sectionId=3365&minimumPrice=1000&maximumPrice=2000&orderBy=mostRecent

Click to expand...

13?  Wow, I thought they were going to say he was 3 or something.


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

I'm in love  🤣

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...colt.html?link=/search?keyword=Welsh+D&page=2


I have bookmarked him to see if he sells and I will view if they will drop the price a thousand. Fat chance, but you never know.


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

Archangel said:



			For crying out loud, no wonder he has taken so long to sell.  Surely one sorts out photos when the advert goes in.  They have had him 5 years, surely there is *one* photo they can send right this second so we you can get an idea.  It's a photograph not the ark of the covenant.  I mean *really*.
		
Click to expand...


Still no photo and now I'm not interested,  because I can't deal with gelding,  paying and shipping a horse unseen from Kent to Manchester with someone who won't communicate. 


.


----------



## Jayzee (20 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Very suspicious of the arena work problem and the back end in that photo.  Looks like a PSD prospect to me. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Could you explain why it looks like a PSD prospect?


----------



## shortstuff99 (20 May 2020)

If you are still interested in Iberians, I would really recommend going through a UK agent for a Spanish stud you would get a much better deal on horses for around your budget. For example I know a lady in the UK with links to this stud https://m.facebook.com/ganaderiajavierlarrosa/ or Yeguada Susaeta.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (20 May 2020)

Archangel said:



			13?  Wow, I thought they were going to say he was 3 or something.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, I missed that! I also thought it was a baby!


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

Jayzee said:



			Could you explain why it looks like a PSD prospect?
		
Click to expand...

Straightish  back legs that are stood slightly camped under.  It's possibly a bad one-off photo but it's a typical look of a horse which gets a PSD diagnosis shortly after.  Added to that the advert says he doesn't like arena work and that really rings the alarm bells.
.


----------



## paddy555 (20 May 2020)

Willow1306 said:



https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/clas...lay_db_button=on&db_id=160736&query=retrieval

Click to expand...

nice youngster and reasonably priced as tested.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm in love  🤣

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...colt.html?link=/search?keyword=Welsh+D&page=2


I have bookmarked him to see if he sells and I will view if they will drop the price a thousand. Fat chance, but you never know.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he does catch the eye.


----------



## Cloball (20 May 2020)

If you've got a bit of time might be worth seeing if the cob sales will run in the autumn. I don't think brightwells are running one anymore but there is definitely at least one in North Wales in autumn.


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			If you've got a bit of time might be worth seeing if the cob sales will run in the autumn. I don't think brightwells are running one anymore but there is definitely at least one in North Wales in autumn.
		
Click to expand...

And I just love auctions!  Great idea.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 May 2020)

This is probably all sorts of wrong. He's chestnut, he's a stallion, he's not done much recently, he's in Devon and the ad is goodness knows how old... but I'll pop the link on just incase he catches your fancy and he still needs a home.

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68508.html


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			This is probably all sorts of wrong. He's chestnut, he's a stallion, he's not done much recently, he's in Devon and the ad is goodness knows how old... but I'll pop the link on just incase he catches your fancy and he still needs a home.

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68508.html

Click to expand...


Closer and younger and he really attracts,  but my OH will go spare if I ever buy another bright red,  every one of the five I've had has been emotionally fragile in one way or another  😁

Stallion isn't an issue,  I would have it gelded.


----------



## ycbm (20 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			If you've got a bit of time might be worth seeing if the cob sales will run in the autumn. I don't think brightwells are running one anymore but there is definitely at least one in North Wales in autumn.
		
Click to expand...


Spring auction was cancelled so will presumably run as soon as a group of people in one place is allowed again.  I wonder when that will be? Next scheduled one is October 3rd, and if that runs and I haven't bought i will definitely go,  I love buying at auction, it's such fun and we can combine with a trip to one of our favourite places,  Llandudno.


----------



## Cloball (21 May 2020)

Quite fancy going myself even if it is just to spectate. Llandudno is great taken over by goats atm which is fun.


----------



## HashRouge (21 May 2020)

I have sworn off Welsh Ds! I have a very handsome gelding (he's technically my sister's, but I've looked after him for the last four years) but he's an absolute devil to catch. I'm convinced there is a certain Welsh bloodline that can be particularly tricky to catch - every time someone doe


Meowy Catkin said:



			This is probably all sorts of wrong. He's chestnut, he's a stallion, he's not done much recently, he's in Devon and the ad is goodness knows how old... but I'll pop the link on just incase he catches your fancy and he still needs a home.

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68508.html

Click to expand...

Oh he's lovely! 

I also keep going back to that chestnut stallion on Arabianlines (with the white socks) - he's absolutely everything I'd want in an Arab! Shame I'm in such an uncertain position financially or I'd be persuading my sister to go and view him for me (she's not far from Derby).


----------



## cauda equina (21 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I have sworn off Welsh Ds! I have a very handsome gelding (he's technically my sister's, but I've looked after him for the last four years) but he's an absolute devil to catch. I'm convinced there is a certain Welsh bloodline that can be particularly tricky to catch - every time someone doe

Oh he's lovely!

I also keep going back to that chestnut stallion on Arabianlines (with the white socks) - he's absolutely everything I'd want in an Arab! Shame I'm in such an uncertain position financially or I'd be persuading my sister to go and view him for me (she's not far from Derby).
		
Click to expand...

Is that Roger? He looks very smart


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 May 2020)

HR - if 'catching/non-catching' bloodlines are a thing, I can confirm with my sample of one  that Montoya offspring always want to be caught.

I hope your financial situation stabilizes soon.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (21 May 2020)

I have nothing to contribute other than the fact that PRE prices are so high! I've tried to dig something up, but man, it is tough.

Re this guy: https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...colt.html?link=/search?keyword=Welsh+D&page=2

He may very well be worth what they are asking, but it depends on how motivated they are to sell. They also seem to be interested in him going to the proper home...so they might drop the price for the right situation...

I'm just enabling here.


----------



## tristar (21 May 2020)

like the goldie welsh cob,  smart and not too heavy, looks lively and forward,  just the horse for someone who likes  to do dressage,from that photo does not look too long in the back like some cobs, caution some welsh are annoyingly dangerously  spooky

if buying iberian,  try riding some first, if you have`nt already they can be very  different


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (21 May 2020)

There is a filly similar to the chestnut colt, decent height and half the price. But it would depend if you wanted a chestnut filly....


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			There is a filly similar to the chestnut colt, decent height and half the price. But it would depend if you wanted a chestnut filly....
		
Click to expand...

I don't think YCBM can have a filly due to one of her horses being a late cut gelding.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (21 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			I don't think YCBM can have a filly due to one of her horses being a late cut gelding.
		
Click to expand...

ah bummer! She’s lovely too, some lovely breeding. Says they’re selling her because she’s being bullied, seems sweet


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			ah bummer! She’s lovely too, some lovely breeding. Says they’re selling her because she’s being bullied, seems sweet
		
Click to expand...

Oh poor girl!  I hope she finds a lovely new home with a settled herd soon.


There is a new gelding on arabianlines. He is £4000, in Lincoln, 4yo, show type and I think the riding pictures could be better (head hauled in in canter in one of them).


----------



## Cortez (21 May 2020)

tristar said:



			if buying iberian,  try riding some first, if you have`nt already they can be very  different
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if you've ever ridden a Spanish horse YCBM, but I'd certainly second this advice - they are *most definitely not* the same as English horses.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (21 May 2020)

Ah yeah, Iberians are a different ride. I only had to ride one to know I was hooked though!

Of course I tried others before I bought mine...sight unseen, which has gone quite well surprisingly. I will say they are typically comfortable (IMO), light, sensitive, and intelligent (borderline neurotic in my PRE's case). However, if you like Arabs, which I find to also be a sensitive and intelligent breed, you may transition to Iberians well enough. Again, just my personal experiences and opinion.


----------



## palo1 (21 May 2020)

Iberians are like nothing else I think.  In a good way!!


----------



## shortstuff99 (21 May 2020)

I may be a bit weird then as I find Iberians the easiest kind of horse for me to ride than any others!


----------



## chaps89 (21 May 2020)

A couple on HQ for you if we're going down the Welsh route. Nothing on HQ in budget for the iberian/Arab sections.
Wasn't sure if there was a lower age limit?
http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/229248
Hind leg confo might be iffy but it's a bad photo!
http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/229462


----------



## Cortez (21 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I may be a bit weird then as I find Iberians the easiest kind of horse for me to ride than any others!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no question (not about you being weird, about the horse!). I'd never bother riding anything else....


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			I don't know if you've ever ridden a Spanish horse YCBM, but I'd certainly second this advice - they are *most definitely not* the same as English horses.
		
Click to expand...

I had a rehab who was mostly Luso, trained in Portugal (had the spur scars to show for it! ) 

  I know they can be sensitive,  but that's ok,  Ludo is very sensitive. I think I'd be OK in that respect.

Would you have any sources you would recommend if you were going to buy a two to six year old unseen and import it?


.


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I have nothing to contribute other than the fact that PRE prices are so high! I've tried to dig something up, but man, it is tough.

Re this guy: https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...colt.html?link=/search?keyword=Welsh+D&page=2

He may very well be worth what they are asking, but it depends on how motivated they are to sell. They also seem to be interested in him going to the proper home...so they might drop the price for the right situation...

I'm just enabling here. 

Click to expand...


This one is very much in my mind.  Once the initial flurry of interest is over,  I will view him if he has not sold as he is pretty close and is a nice journey anyway.!

I've decided I will pay more for the right horse,  but it really has to float my boat.


----------



## palo1 (21 May 2020)

I think you could find similar for less money tbh.  But maybe not so handy!


----------



## Cloball (21 May 2020)

There seemed to be loads of welshies for sale a few months ago... Not the right time of year?


----------



## paddy555 (21 May 2020)

what sort of temperament do you want as in the 3 groups you are looking at they are very different. I have had 4 pure bred arabs, 1 sec. D and whilst I have never ridden a Spanish I have had 5  South American horses who I guess would probably be along the same lines as Iberians. \

The temperaments of each group in general were vastly different. They were not 9 horses with slightly different breeding they were very different breeds and very different groups of horses. .


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 May 2020)

Scotland. Been for sale for nearly a year and they'll take offers for a good home. He's standing like a lemon in the third pic (the second is below). I would definitely ask for the videos and for any recent photos (maybe with his hooves included ).







https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119252687/


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			what sort of temperament do you want as in the 3 groups you are looking at they are very different. I have had 4 pure bred arabs, 1 sec. D and whilst I have never ridden a Spanish I have had 5  South American horses who I guess would probably be along the same lines as Iberians. \

The temperaments of each group in general were vastly different. They were not 9 horses with slightly different breeding they were very different breeds and very different groups of horses. .
		
Click to expand...


I'm not fixed on temperament Paddy. I like a bit of spark and connection with humans,  but I've had a huge range of temperaments in my time and what unites all of the ones I liked most was that they liked themselves.  I hope that makes sense? 

.


----------



## chaps89 (21 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Scotland. Been for sale for nearly a year and they'll take offers for a good home. He's standing like a lemon in the third pic (the second is below). I would definitely ask for the videos and for any recent photos (maybe with his hooves included ).







https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119252687/

Click to expand...

Oh I REALLY like this one 😍


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Scotland. Been for sale for nearly a year and they'll take offers for a good home. He's standing like a lemon in the third pic (the second is below). I would definitely ask for the videos and for any recent photos (maybe with his hooves included ).







https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119252687/

Click to expand...


Have messaged,  thank you,  i like him.  Would be better if he had some feet 🤣


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Oh I REALLY like this one 😍
		
Click to expand...


Me too.  Terrible photo with him over at the knee, but the other one is OK. Have messaged to ask price and if they would sell unseen,  he's too far away to view.  Some people won't.  

.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 May 2020)

I hope you get a reply.


----------



## Cortez (21 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I had a rehab who was mostly Luso, trained in Portugal (had the spur scars to show for it! )

  I know they can be sensitive,  but that's ok,  Ludo is very sensitive. I think I'd be OK in that respect.

Would you have any sources you would recommend if you were going to buy a two to six year old unseen and import it?


.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and there is still shipping from Spain to UK, cost is around £450 - £500 for transport, last horse I bought from Spain was under £2,000.


----------



## Shady (21 May 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Oh I REALLY like this one 😍
		
Click to expand...

Me too. There is something very appealing there.

Still rooting for Ycbm to have a PRE!
I'm going to look over here for one too


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Yes, and there is still shipping from Spain to UK, cost is around £450 - £500 for transport, last horse I bought from Spain was under £2,000.
		
Click to expand...


Can you find me one you would buy,  that isn't grey?   I won't blame you if it doesn't work out well!  

.


----------



## Cortez (21 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Can you find me one you would buy,  that isn't grey?   I won't blame you if it doesn't work out well! 

.
		
Click to expand...

Pm'd you.


----------



## HashRouge (21 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Oh poor girl!  I hope she finds a lovely new home with a settled herd soon.


There is a new gelding on arabianlines. He is £4000, in Lincoln, 4yo, show type and I think the riding pictures could be better (head hauled in in canter in one of them).






Click to expand...

He's a pretty chap, really like him (not as much as Roger, but still!)


----------



## palo1 (21 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Pm'd you.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

OK.

New spec.

Budget up to 5k but it would have to be special to go that high. 

Breed Arab Iberian or Welsh D, or similar.  Will import, will buy unseen at the right price. 

Height preferred 15.2 or over,  soild 15 hands might do.

Colour anything but grey,  this is not negotiable. Bright red with white not likely to be bought.  

Needs look at me factor. 

Gelding or stallion.  

Age 2 - 6, prefer 3 or 4. 


.


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Oh poor girl!  I hope she finds a lovely new home with a settled herd soon.


There is a new gelding on arabianlines. He is £4000, in Lincoln, 4yo, show type and I think the riding pictures could be better (head hauled in in canter in one of them).






Click to expand...


Not keen on the seahorse look.  Shame,  he's lovely otherwise.


----------



## palo1 (21 May 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=2188336581276991&set=pcb.2188340931276556

ETA I think this one is probably sold now but when I saw him at rising 3 he was very likely to make 16hh and was a very nice person. I didn't want a gelding however.  There are likely to be others very similar...When I saw him (I think this is the same horse I saw anyway  he was about £2.5 k)


----------



## LadyGascoyne (21 May 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/250340605090125?view=permalink&id=1694110040713167


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

Little beauty but I think he's too slight of he only makes 15 hands.  

.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



https://m.facebook.com/groups/250340605090125?view=permalink&id=1694110040713167


View attachment 47770

Click to expand...

Oooh another by AV Montoya!


----------



## shortstuff99 (21 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			OK.

New spec.

Budget up to 5k but it would have to be special to go that high.

Breed Arab Iberian or Welsh D, or similar.  Will import, will buy unseen at the right price.

Height preferred 15.2 or over,  soild 15 hands might do.

Colour anything but grey,  this is not negotiable. Bright red with white not likely to be bought. 

Needs look at me factor.

Gelding or stallion. 

Age 2 - 6, prefer 3 or 4.


.
		
Click to expand...

Look up negro gato PRE stud, mill park PRE stud and Star Andalusians they have youngstock of all age ranges for within that price range.


----------



## shortstuff99 (21 May 2020)

If you want really special you can get a yearling from Yeguada Susaeta for 5k.


----------



## paddy555 (21 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Would be better if he had some feet 🤣
		
Click to expand...

last one I bought unseen over the internet didn't even have knees in the photo. It was a relief when they sent me a pic of all of him. I had already agreed to have him by then.


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			If you want really special you can get a yearling from Yeguada Susaeta for 5k.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely too young.  

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (21 May 2020)

I'm pretty sure I've posted this one before but I think he is under 5k.




__ https://www.facebook.com/247407538717017/posts/1841150966009325


----------



## buddylove (21 May 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/435046143211373?view=permalink&id=2708482965867668


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Scotland. Been for sale for nearly a year and they'll take offers for a good home. He's standing like a lemon in the third pic (the second is below). I would definitely ask for the videos and for any recent photos (maybe with his hooves included ).







https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119252687/

Click to expand...


Told them my setup and they say £1500, waiting for video.  Does anyone live anywhere near Berwick?

.


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

buddylove said:



https://m.facebook.com/groups/435046143211373?view=permalink&id=2708482965867668

Click to expand...

Don't like the white in the mane.


----------



## buddylove (21 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Don't like the white in the mane.
		
Click to expand...

Fussy! 😁
That's a public FB group, might be worth a browse!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (21 May 2020)

Ok, I know this isn’t in spec but it looks fun

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...Y6vJ6BITepsXP7-YXGhFEOK5PAue4BoWkq77m4ENfG4Kg


----------



## Cortez (21 May 2020)

Something like this?


----------



## LadyGascoyne (21 May 2020)

Cortez said:



View attachment 47772
 Something like this?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I love that!


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I'm pretty sure I've posted this one before but I think he is under 5k.




__ https://www.facebook.com/247407538717017/posts/1841150966009325



Click to expand...


Watching his videos,  quite nice but the wishy washy points don't do it for me. 

.


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

Cortez said:



View attachment 47772
 Something like this?
		
Click to expand...


That's it 😁

When can I send the lorry?


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Ok, I know this isn’t in spec but it looks fun

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...Y6vJ6BITepsXP7-YXGhFEOK5PAue4BoWkq77m4ENfG4Kg

Click to expand...

Can't have a rival spotty, Ludo would be most upset!  🤣

.


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm in love  🤣

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...colt.html?link=/search?keyword=Welsh+D&page=2


I have bookmarked him to see if he sells and I will view if they will drop the price a thousand. Fat chance, but you never know.
		
Click to expand...


Gone already so I guess that answers whether he was worth the money! 

.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Gone already so I guess that answers whether he was worth the money! 

.
		
Click to expand...

Updated advert, same colt. Price dropped to £3000.
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...+sec+D+colt&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale


----------



## Cloball (22 May 2020)

I'm so invested in this search can't wait to see what you end up with!


----------



## chaps89 (22 May 2020)

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/227295

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/227621

5 year old 15hh stallion on Arabian lines (1st advert) but no pics and is in Kent, cheap though. Same seller has 2 and a half year old bay colt, 1st ad in the cold section.
There is a also a bay 15hh 4 year old, again 1st listing in the gelding section.

Nothing else on HQ in brief, nor dragon driving either (which is where I would look for a welsh)

Eta- previous YO had a star andalusian. Horrendous conformation and arrived with an 'in your face' attitude, not my cup of tea at all I'm afraid. Not to say all of theirs are like that of course and sure you can work out for yourself what you like anyway!


----------



## DirectorFury (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



View attachment 47772
 Something like this?
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to regret asking this but what sort of price would you expect to pay for something like this Cortez?


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			I'm going to regret asking this but what sort of price would you expect to pay for something like this Cortez?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not always the biggest fan of buying already ridden horses from Spain as they are often ridden very differently and can be difficult to unpick. But you can get some very nicely trained ones too.


----------



## Cortez (22 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I'm not always the biggest fan of buying already ridden horses from Spain as they are often ridden very differently and can be difficult to unpick. But you can get some very nicely trained ones too.
		
Click to expand...

Or, just throwing this out there, we could all learn how to ride them? (It is my opinion that the standard or riding and training is far superior in Spain).


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Or, just throwing this out there, we could all learn how to ride them? (It is my opinion that the standard or riding and training is far superior in Spain).
		
Click to expand...

Some of it is, some of it is not so good with the horses taught the tricks before anything else and some using some very harsh equipment to get there. Often the ones for sale for a cheap price are the latter trained and can cause issues when a different style of riding is used. I am not saying this is all of Spain a lot are very nicely ridden!


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Updated advert, same colt. Price dropped to £3000.
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...+sec+D+colt&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale

Click to expand...


Well found MC!  He's only been up for sale a week,  i wonder why the price has dropped so far already.

I will go and see him.


Does anyone have a full Preloved account to get me the phone number?   I am perfectly happy to pay the five quid,  i would prefer to,  but I won't let a company store my card details,  so i can't pay them!


----------



## Shady (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Well found MC!  He's only been up for sale a week,  i wonder why the price has dropped so far already.

I will go and see him.
		
Click to expand...

Go quickly, he's lovely !
Found some fabulous PRE's over here but most are grey or mares. Geldings are more popular, so command a higher price.
Think you would have to pay 4000 euro's minimum for a well put together one from here


----------



## Chinchilla (22 May 2020)

If nothing comes from any of the above  - 

2hrs away from you - https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...location=manchester&advertType=forsale&page=4 

1 hr away - https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ord=welsh+d&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale 

chestnut arab stallion. Wrong colour and outside age range but striking boy http://www.adhorse.co.uk/advancedsearch.php?pr=n&bt=146&hr=n&ca=n&Submit=Search 
(ignore the BS about him carrying a black gene lol, 1) there's no such thing and 2) he's chestnut so homozygous for the recessive allele at MC1R which produces red pigment only - the MC1R allele for black pigment is dominant so only one copy necessary and I swear, people forget it takes two horses to produce a foal.....)

He's on there twice and there's more pics on this ad http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_66560.html 

Another chestnut (sorry!) arab colt http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_66640.html 
They all seem to be either grey or female or chestnut!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Another chestnut (sorry!) arab colt http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_66640.html 
They all seem to be either grey or female or chestnut!
		
Click to expand...

Can you can find that in a female form please!


----------



## Cortez (22 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Some of it is, some of it is not so good with the horses taught the tricks before anything else and some using some very harsh equipment to get there. Often the ones for sale for a cheap price are the latter trained and can cause issues when a different style of riding is used. I am not saying this is all of Spain a lot are very nicely ridden!
		
Click to expand...

That hasn't been my experience; by far the worst trained "problem" Spanish horses I've dealt with have come from the UK


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			That hasn't been my experience; by far the worst trained "problem" Spanish horses I've dealt with have come from the UK 

Click to expand...

This is also true!


----------



## palo1 (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Well found MC!  He's only been up for sale a week,  i wonder why the price has dropped so far already.

I will go and see him.


Does anyone have a full Preloved account to get me the phone number?   I am perfectly happy to pay the five quid,  i would prefer to,  but I won't let a company store my card details,  so i can't pay them!
		
Click to expand...

Nice!  Here is his dad: https://www.ecosia.org/images?q=Gwenllan+Welsh+cobs#id=CD6FA37D83C3541E08FAC9F207A618468FE6EF61

ETA in the ad it says that he is 'out of' Gwenllan Brynmor!!  Not possible...


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Well found MC!  He's only been up for sale a week,  i wonder why the price has dropped so far already.

I will go and see him.


Does anyone have a full Preloved account to get me the phone number?   I am perfectly happy to pay the five quid,  i would prefer to,  but I won't let a company store my card details,  so i can't pay them!
		
Click to expand...

I do. I’ll get the details now and pm you.


----------



## HashRouge (22 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Another chestnut (sorry!) arab colt http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_66640.html
They all seem to be either grey or female or chestnut!
		
Click to expand...

Oh he's nice! I HATE the way they've presented him (can't stand the use of highlighter on Arabs) but he looks nice. Tall too! Although I wish they'd got him stood up properly in that first photo!


----------



## palo1 (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Or, just throwing this out there, we could all learn how to ride them? (It is my opinion that the standard or riding and training is far superior in Spain).
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  But where?  It is unusual to find anything other than BHS style teaching or rather more 'alternative' methods in the UK.  Even 'classical' style teaching is not easy to find here (usually distance related) let alone iberian type methods on iberian type horses.  That is just my experience though - there may be a wealth of possibilties that I don't know about   It is certainly one reason I did not choose an Iberian for my latest project.


----------



## Cortez (22 May 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			I'm going to regret asking this but what sort of price would you expect to pay for something like this Cortez?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, forgot to answer: this guy is  open to offers over £4K. He's 5yrs, 15.2hh, gelded. 'Nother few pics:


----------



## paddy555 (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Sorry, forgot to answer: this guy is  open to offers over £4K. He's 5yrs, 15.2hh, gelded. 'Nother few pics:
View attachment 47809
View attachment 47811
View attachment 47810

Click to expand...

very nice. So for 5k, (£500 shipping and £500 for oddments) you get a nice riding horse.


----------



## BBP (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Sorry, forgot to answer: this guy is  open to offers over £4K. He's 5yrs, 15.2hh, gelded. 'Nother few pics:
View attachment 47809
View attachment 47811
View attachment 47810

Click to expand...

He could come and live with me and BBP. Not that I would be able to ride one side of a horse like that. But in my dreams.


----------



## Cortez (22 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			very nice. So for 5k, (£500 shipping and £500 for oddments) you get a nice riding horse.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'd start by offering *under* £4k and see what happens. What are "oddments" BTW? Intrigued....


----------



## paddy555 (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Well, I'd start by offering *under* £4k and see what happens. What are "oddments" BTW? Intrigued....
		
Click to expand...

I was just making the point that for 5k max you would end up with potentially a really nice horse. 

Oddments are everything that goes wrong along the way you didn't budget for! 

OTOH, if movement ever becomes possible, they are a nice trip to Spain to learn to ride him.


----------



## Chinchilla (22 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Can you can find that in a female form please! 

Click to expand...


http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_66564.html  female version for you  this one is really feminine, and if she grows up anything like her dam she'll be stunning. Must admit , I do love a flaxen chestnut though.

Or there is this http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_65959.html  the riding pic does the horse no favours though imho


----------



## Gloi (22 May 2020)

I like this welsh d colt  https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-147593.html


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_66564.html  female version for you  this one is really feminine, and if she grows up anything like her dam she'll be stunning. Must admit , I do love a flaxen chestnut though.

Or there is this http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_65959.html  the riding pic does the horse no favours though imho
		
Click to expand...

I did see the first but POA puts me off massively...

Lol the second is a boy and too small for my fat bum


----------



## Chinchilla (22 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			I did see the first but POA puts me off massively...

Lol the second is a boy and too small for my fat bum 

Click to expand...

ahhhhhh sorry - can you tell I'm a shameless horse enabler with an internet equine shopping addiction, though? 

Sorry ycbm - will get back on track....


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			ahhhhhh sorry - can you tell I'm a shameless horse enabler with an internet equine shopping addiction, though? 

Sorry ycbm - will get back on track....
		
Click to expand...

Enable away lol , sorry for the tangent YCBM!


----------



## palo1 (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Sorry, forgot to answer: this guy is  open to offers over £4K. He's 5yrs, 15.2hh, gelded. 'Nother few pics:
View attachment 47809
View attachment 47811
View attachment 47810

Click to expand...

Lovely!!  That is potentially a real bargain in fact.


----------



## DirectorFury (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Sorry, forgot to answer: this guy is  open to offers over £4K. He's 5yrs, 15.2hh, gelded. 'Nother few pics:
View attachment 47809
View attachment 47811
View attachment 47810

Click to expand...

Thanks Cortez, he’s a bargain! Maybe after 18 months of 3x a week lunge lessons I’d be able to actually ride him too .


----------



## Chinchilla (22 May 2020)

Found some PBAs if of interest. (Any objection to a tobiano? Is that too much white?)

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/arab-x-warm-blood-/Horses/603081 
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/3yo-anglo-arab-gelding/Horses-for-Loan/599608 
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/stunning-rising-3yo-gelding-/Horses/602070 

Also found a bay PRE gelding but slightly older than you want https://www.horsemart.co.uk/stunning-pre-gelding-flashy-and-genuine/Horses/603224


----------



## Palindrome (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Or, just throwing this out there, we could all learn how to ride them? (It is my opinion that the standard or riding and training is far superior in Spain).
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you aren't biased from working with people that don't represent the average rider? Because this has not been my experience at all, from riding school to private horse owner or farrier, none of them were stellar or even good riders. Some horses (including a "dancing" stallion trained for the feria) were even kept in conditions amounting to abuse.


----------



## Cortez (22 May 2020)

Palindrome said:



			Are you sure you aren't biased from working with people that don't represent the average rider? Because this has not been my experience at all, from riding school to private horse owner or farrier, none of them were stellar or even good riders. Some horses (including a "dancing" stallion trained for the feria) were even kept in conditions amounting to abuse.
		
Click to expand...

That depends on what basis you are judging them. I don't consider the average BHS taught English rider to be "good" or effective, nor some so-called "professional" riders either. I have seen awful riding in Spain, and in Portugal, but in my experience the average rider has at least a working knowledge of how a horse should go, expectations are higher, and those taught in schools are well trained with qualified professional teachers (qualified at the Royal School of Equestrian Art in the case of the majority). The standards of horse care and handling are very different and much more robust than English people are used to, and I have seen actual abuse (but then I've seen that here too....), but in general I have not felt uncomfortable with how horses are treated. People are proud of their horses, but they are not sentimental (neither am I).


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Sorry, forgot to answer: this guy is  open to offers over £4K. He's 5yrs, 15.2hh, gelded. 'Nother few pics:
View attachment 47809
View attachment 47811
View attachment 47810

Click to expand...


Seriously?  I will buy him today for £4000 on the ground in the UK. Can you give me a contact number if it's different from the one you gave me yesterday? 

He hits every button I've got in my whole body.

.


----------



## Cortez (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Seriously?  I will buy him today for £4000 on the ground in the UK. Can you give me a contact number of is different from the one you gave me yesterday?

.
		
Click to expand...

Same number. His name (please change it!) is Mustang.


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Same number. His name (please change it!) is Mustang.
		
Click to expand...


I am phoning now.  There is no possibility that name will remain! 


ETA number unrecognised,  and I can't find the Facebook page,  now chewing my fingers off, I want to make an offer,  I assumed he would be way outside my budget! 

I have dreamed of having a horse just like him for a long time.  

.


----------



## Archangel (22 May 2020)

PMSL. 
Budget £2k
Not a penny more.
Absolutely £2k. 
No really, £2k.
Recession coming, it's got to be £2k.

Then...



ycbm said:



			I will buy him today for £4000 on the ground in the UK.
		
Click to expand...



He is gorgeous.  
Buy. Buy. Buy.


----------



## paddy555 (22 May 2020)

Archangel said:



			PMSL.
Budget £2k
Not a penny more.
Absolutely £2k.
No really, £2k.
Recession coming, it's got to be £2k.

Then...





He is gorgeous. 
Buy. Buy. Buy.
		
Click to expand...


everyone is entitled to change their mind!


----------



## HashRouge (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I am phoning now.  There is no possibility that name will remain!


ETA number unrecognised,  and I can't find the Facebook page,  now chewing my fingers off, I want to make an offer,  I assumed he would be way outside my budget!

I have dreamed of having a horse just like him for a long time.

.
		
Click to expand...

Is it a Spanish number? Did you put the country code? It's +34 for Spain.


----------



## Shady (22 May 2020)

Archangel said:



			PMSL.
Budget £2k
Not a penny more.
Absolutely £2k.
No really, £2k.
Recession coming, it's got to be £2k.

Then...





He is gorgeous. 
Buy. Buy. Buy.
		
Click to expand...

Lol
I hope it wasn't anything to do with my PM 
  Dear Ycbm. You must buy a PRE.. I really do insist. Stop being a tight arse and pay more for something extra special. You will thank me profusely for my excellent advice when your splendid new horse arrives from Spain and doesn't understand the words for walk on, back up and stand   
Obviously I worded it slightly differently .....

Signed. Shady, part owner of the worlds naughtiest Spanish horse.........who I adore and learnt a whole new language for


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

Archangel said:



			PMSL. 
Budget £2k
Not a penny more.
Absolutely £2k. 
No really, £2k.
Recession coming, it's got to be £2k.

Then...





He is gorgeous.  
Buy. Buy. Buy.
		
Click to expand...


Awww,  be fair,  I have lost Muffin in the meanwhile, I need to cheer myself up somehow 😁🙃


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

Shady said:



			Lol
I hope it wasn't anything to do with my PM 
  Dear Ycbm. You must buy a PRE.. I really do insist. Stop being a tight arse and pay more for something extra special. You will thank me profusely for my excellent advice when your splendid new horse arrives from Spain and doesn't understand the words for walk on, back up and stand   
Obviously I worded it slightly differently .....

Signed. Shady, part owner of the worlds naughtiest Spanish horse.........who I adore and learnt a whole new language for

Click to expand...

All your fault. Just need the number now,  I need to buy him before the OH wakes up and throws a fit at the price to buy an unseen horse in another country!   🤣😂🤣


----------



## Shady (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			All your fault. Just need the number now,  I need to buy him before the OH wakes up and throws a fit at the price to buy an unseen horse in another country!   🤣😂🤣
		
Click to expand...

OMG don't you blame me if he's only got 3 working legs like mine !!!!!
I love the look of him by the way. JUST my type and the colour is quite something. I have seen some beauties here in dun and they take your breath away. Cortez i'm sure, is giving you much better advice than my ' just bloody buy one woman '' 
I am very sad about Muffin but he is safe with you  and you will do right by him.
Ah your OH won't mind. Get your new WOW mask on and ...............  x


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 May 2020)

Yes! I hope you get in touch with someone. 

Sincerely, 
A diehard member of team PRE


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			Is it a Spanish number? Did you put the country code? It's +34 for Spain.
		
Click to expand...


I did,  there must be a number wrong somewhere.  Waiting nervously for Cortez to come back and tell me what's wrong. 

OH has approved the purchase!  

.


----------



## Cortez (22 May 2020)

Gimme a minute......


----------



## Shady (22 May 2020)

Tap, tap tap
Omg the suspense is killing me
I have to go and water my spud plants in a minute
There are 180 of them 
I might be some time


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

I couldn't believe the twinkle in the OH's eye when I showed him.  He's right on board,  it's fab!  

.


----------



## Roxylola (22 May 2020)

Omg I'm so excited for you. I propose a shared adventure somewhere like somerford when this is all over. I want to see!!!!


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I couldn't believe the twinkle in the OH's eye when I showed him.  He's right on board,  it's fab! 

.
		
Click to expand...

 How lovely! Is there a video of him anywhere? Would love to see how he moves


----------



## Chinchilla (22 May 2020)

absolutely on tentahooks at this end, really, really hoping it all works out for you ycbm.


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Omg I'm so excited for you. I propose a shared adventure somewhere like Somerford when this is all over. I want to see!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Definitely but I'm game for that on Ludo any time anyone is up for it. 

.


----------



## Roxylola (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Definitely but I'm game for that on Ludo any time anyone is up for it.

.
		
Click to expand...

Its tricky while its 2 by 2 as my owner brings her other pony and we go together for the farm ride. I'm reliant on her for trailering but I'm sure we can sort something


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			How lovely! Is there a video of him anywhere? Would love to see how he moves 

Click to expand...

I hope that there is some on  Facebook but it's a closed group and at the moment I can't even find it!   To be honest,  I'm so smitten I would buy without.  I'm stunned at his price compared to what he would cost in the UK.

It's unusual that he had been gelded so I assume there was some issue with him being a stallion.  I'm prepared for a bit of attitude, suits me fine.  And I know they can be a metabolic problem and already have plans to track the field if necessary.

What else should I plan for? 

.


----------



## Roxylola (22 May 2020)

I've not known lots, in fact the yellow bucket horse was a PRE, I have seen sweet itch in maybe half the ones I've dealt with though (sample of like 4 to be fair)


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I hope that there is some on  Facebook but it's a closed group and at the moment I can't even find it!   To be honest,  I'm so smitten I would buy without.  I'm stunned at his price compared to what he would cost in the UK.

It's unusual that he had been gelded so I assume there was some issue with him being a gelding.  I'm prepared for a bit of attitude, suits me fine.  And I know they can be a metabolic problem and already have plans to track the field if necessary.

What else should I plan for?

.
		
Click to expand...

The main thing to note is he should come with his carta and this should be signed by them, so that you can change the ownership. You are supposed to register his import with BAPSH (or another GB PIO) within 30 days, and if you want to change ownership with ANCCE then you need an owner or breeder code all of that adds up to about £300, if you e-mail BAPSH they can talk you through it all. Oh and a vet has to do your import form. 

I do know that some PREs can suffer with sweet itch but mine never have.


----------



## cobgoblin (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I hope that there is some on  Facebook but it's a closed group and at the moment I can't even find it!   To be honest,  I'm so smitten I would buy without.  I'm stunned at his price compared to what he would cost in the UK.

It's unusual that he had been gelded so I assume there was some issue with him being a gelding.  I'm prepared for a bit of attitude, suits me fine.  And I know they can be a metabolic problem and already have plans to track the field if necessary.

What else should I plan for? 

.
		
Click to expand...


You'll be needing a WOW baroque saddle then. 

He's absolutely gorgeous, but why oh why is he so cheap?
.


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			You'll be needing a WOW baroque saddle then. 

He's absolutely gorgeous, but why oh why is he so cheap?
.
		
Click to expand...


Same reason as he is gelded,  I suspect 😄

I have six WOW already!   Two for sale if anyone is looking. Both cheap.


----------



## Abi90 (22 May 2020)

Oh YCBM I love him. I used to work on a UK PRE stud where she breeds dilutes and she has a fab stallion that looks just like him. I can’t afford one of hers but please buy him so I can admire yours.

I don’t think many, if any, at the stud had sweet itch, but I do know they can be lami prone as they are bred to survive on haciendas and not pasture


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

Roxylola said:



			I've not known lots, in fact the yellow bucket horse was a PRE, I have seen sweet itch in maybe half the ones I've dealt with though (sample of like 4 to be fair)
		
Click to expand...

We are good for sweet itch,  high winds, midges can't fly.  .  Also the Luso I had came with really seriously severe sweet itch - which disappeared when he was given a sugar restricted diet,  so i am not convinced all cases are genuine midge allergy in horses bred to live on scrub.


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			You'll be needing a WOW baroque saddle then.

He's absolutely gorgeous, but why oh why is he so cheap?
.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if he is not ANCCE registered? That would lower his price. Although that only really matters if you're wanting to breed and/or compete which I'm not sure YCBM is wanting to.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 May 2020)

I've known a fair amount of PRE's and only one had sweet itch. His owner did find a proper way of management/medication. His hair grew back and you'd never know.

They are easier keepers, but mine tolerates grass well, even in light work. I do slowly transition him to grass each spring. He's in a Fairfax for a saddle, so nothing particularly special or Baroque about it.

A good farrier is important. Their hoof shape tends to be more upright than say a warmblood or TB.

Also, I recently shortened my PRE's mane (hey, I was curious and sick of braiding) and totally regret it. This will be his one and only short hair style. I cut off a foot of mane because I'm an idiot, basically. At least it's cool for the summer 😏


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

Abi90 said:



			Oh YCBM I love him. I used to work on a UK PRE stud where she breeds dilutes and she has a fab stallion that looks just like him. I can’t afford one of hers but please buy him so I can admire yours.

I don’t think many, if any, at the stud had sweet itch, but I do know they can be lami prone as they are bred to survive on haciendas and not pasture
		
Click to expand...

That's not Abanico JL is it?


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I wonder if he is not ANCCE registered? That would lower his price. Although that only really matters if you're wanting to breed and/or compete which I'm not sure YCBM is wanting to.
		
Click to expand...


I would even consider re-passporting him in the UK, since he's a gelding, never going to show and unlikely to be anything much more than my giant dream pony.

The virus fiasco has really got me thinking about what I want out of life,  and it isn't to spend my final riding years working too seriously at anything,  just to enjoy them.  

.


----------



## cobgoblin (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Same reason as he is gelded,  I suspect 😄

I have six WOW already!   Two for sale if anyone is looking. Both cheap.
		
Click to expand...


Anyone that has six Wows will definitely have a seventh if there's an excuse. 🤣🤣

.


----------



## chaps89 (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I would even consider re-passporting him in the UK, since he's a gelding, never going to show and unlikely to be anything much more than my giant dream pony.

The virus fiasco has really got me thinking about what I want out of life,  and it isn't to spend my final riding years working too seriously at anything,  just to enjoy them.

.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I'd say about this, is would it reduce his re-sale value/future home options should you ever need to re-home him?
Fingers crossed I'm just being doom and gloom but given as all sorts of weird things are happening at the moment I guess it makes me feel like we can't ever truly know what's around the corner!
(And it may not affect re-sale value or how interested someone would be in him at all, I know a bit about lusos but not pre's so could be totally wrong)

Curious to hear how the phone call goes when you get through to them!

Ps - if you do ever get the videos of the Arab in Scotland I'd be really interested in having a nosey!


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I would even consider re-passporting him in the UK, since he's a gelding, never going to show and unlikely to be anything much more than my giant dream pony.

The virus fiasco has really got me thinking about what I want out of life,  and it isn't to spend my final riding years working too seriously at anything,  just to enjoy them. 

.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a great plan , I hope it all works out!


----------



## palo1 (22 May 2020)

How is your Spanish ycbm?   He looks divine.   Hope you can work something out.


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Oh I REALLY like this one 😍
		
Click to expand...


https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119252687/

I have video of this boy. He has movement for dressage and is really, really nice.  He is a total bargain at £1500 and if anyone is looking for a slightly built 15/15.1 you could do a LOT worse.  If I was still buying to sell,  he would already be on the way here.  

.


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			How is your Spanish ycbm?   He looks divine.   Hope you can work something out.
		
Click to expand...

Google translate is as far as it goes 🤣   

Agent is English, thankfully.


----------



## Shady (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			The virus fiasco has really got me thinking about what I want out of life,  and it isn't to spend my final riding years working too seriously at anything,  just to enjoy them. 

.
		
Click to expand...

THIS is why I suggested something a bit special to you  .
 I think if i'm right that your grass is not too rich?
Depending where he's coming from and depending how he has lived will make a difference when he first arrives. Some have never seen grass and live on hard feed and chopped straw.
Some are stabled all the time and only come out to work.
Some have never seen a cow ( mine) but are amazing in traffic( mine)
I do have to watch the diet but not obsessively if he's working
Hooves can be ridiculous in shape. Some are small through early shoeing ( too early) and some are bred that way because it's popular or pretty or something. Not sure but mine has feet smaller than a pony and I don't like it.

You may have to rug more. Mine gets cold and hates standing in the rain with an absolute passion. Doesn't mind hacking in it though.

That is interesting that he's been gelded. I might like to know a little more as to why.

I am really quite excited about all this xx


----------



## HashRouge (22 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			How is your Spanish ycbm?   He looks divine.   Hope you can work something out.
		
Click to expand...

Mine's excellent, will help if needed!

ETA just seen the agent's English! The offer still stands though


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

You aren't half as excited as me!   Where is that phone number 😂🙃😂


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			Mine's excellent, will help if needed!

ETA just seen the agent's English! The offer still stands though 

Click to expand...


HR that is very nice of you.  I might to take up your offer to talk to the seller about why he is gelded.  I can cope with attitude,  I can't cope with a nutter! 

.


----------



## Shady (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			HR that is very nice of you.  I might to take up your offer to talk to the seller about why he is gelded.  I can cope with attitude,  I can't cope with a nutter!

.
		
Click to expand...

Actually this is a really good idea.
Mine came with whistle commands which was hilarious as I can't do them and just  blow raspberries  all over him...which he obviously ignores disdainfully . The OH on the other hand gets him to stop on a dime with a sharp whistle. So annoying .


----------



## Cortez (22 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			You'll be needing a WOW baroque saddle then.

He's absolutely gorgeous, but why oh why is he so cheap?
.
		
Click to expand...

He's not cheap; Spanish horses in the UK are overpriced, he's been gelded in order to sell him out of Spain, something that is rather catching on over there - most Spanish buyers prefer stallions but they've cottoned on to it being a hard sell outside the country for the leisure market (he may also not be registered PRE, they often don't bother unless they plan to breed with them). Hang on...getting number now!.....


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			He's not cheap; Spanish horses in the UK are overpriced, he's been gelded in order to sell him out of Spain, something that is rather catching on over there - most Spanish buyers prefer stallions but they've cottoned on to it being a hard sell outside the country for the leisure market (he may also not be registered PRE, they often don't bother unless they plan to breed with them). Hang on...getting number now!.....
		
Click to expand...


You have no idea how on the edge of my seat I am,  this boy REALLY does it for me!   I am 62 going on 6 🤣

.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119252687/

I have video of this boy. He has movement for dressage and is really, really nice.  He is a total bargain at £1500 and if anyone is looking for a slightly built 15/15.1 you could do a LOT worse.  If I was still buying to sell,  he would already be on the way here. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Why is he not a girl 😭.

Super excited about the PRE for you though!!!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 May 2020)

Shady said:



			Actually this is a really good idea.
Mine came with whistle commands which was hilarious as I can't do them and just  blow raspberries  all over him...which he obviously ignores disdainfully . The OH on the other hand gets him to stop on a dime with a sharp whistle. So annoying .
		
Click to expand...

Ah the whistle. I didn't know about this. I had my PRE on the longe when I first got him and wasn't sure what to use for commands. A fellow livery (with 2 PRE's) stepped in and taught be about this whistle thing. It's handy! Mine also stops on a dime. 

One time I was riding in the school with the radio playing, a commercial came on with whistling and he stopped dead from a trot. 😂


----------



## Cortez (22 May 2020)

Ycbm, PM'd you.....


----------



## Abi90 (22 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			That's not Abanico JL is it?
		
Click to expand...

No the buckskin stallion is a homebred. She has a crenels stallion called Albino Doce, he’s pretty special


----------



## Lammy (22 May 2020)

Omg he is so beautiful! Fingers and toes crossed for you ycbm, would love to follow this ones journey with you!


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

Well that didn't last long.  £4000 minimum to buy and another £800 to £1000 to transport.

No deal, I can't risk that. 

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

Abi90 said:



			No the buckskin stallion is a homebred. She has a crenels stallion called Albino Doce, he’s pretty special
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes I know the stud you mean, I did look at that stud when I bought my new one .


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Well that didn't last long.  £4000 minimum to buy and another £800 to £1000 to transport.

No deal, I can't risk that.

.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no!


----------



## Roxylola (22 May 2020)

Oh rubbish! 
Now I dont know what they are like as I've had no dealings with them, but, Ann Naughton who has Dressage with Style (facebook page) and i have dealt with who sells lovely breeches and is very nice, and is based in spain has some relation who acts as an agent for Spanish horses. I will try and find a link but maybe a chat to them would be worth trying


----------



## Roxylola (22 May 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/301782356671355/?ref=share
Might work. I think its Ann's daughter - Jane Naughton


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

Back to the 3 year old flaxen mane section D. He has been sat on, which makes him more attractive.  They also have had no interest in him at all,  so that makes it more likely they'll take an offer.  I'm going to go and see him next week if he hasn't sold over the weekend.


----------



## Roxylola (22 May 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/spanishhorsesforsale/
However the section D looked lovely too, and you can go see


----------



## Cortez (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Well that didn't last long.  £4000 minimum to buy and another £800 to £1000 to transport.

No deal, I can't risk that.

.
		
Click to expand...

Bum. Have a look at some of the others.


----------



## cobgoblin (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Well that didn't last long.  £4000 minimum to buy and another £800 to £1000 to transport.

No deal, I can't risk that. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Still cheap. Did you not expect transport costs? 
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

This guys price is negotiable https://www.broomfieldspanishstud.co.uk/for-sale/

And this one night be cheap? 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2906655109425258/


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Still cheap. Did you not expect transport costs? 
.
		
Click to expand...

Err, of course? I had been told 4-500 transport,  not 800-1000


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Err, of course? I had been told 4-500 transport,  not 800-1000
		
Click to expand...

Are they making you use their transporter as you could still get transport for £500 if you shopped around.


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Still cheap.
.
		
Click to expand...


For what he is i agree,  but i have a limit to what I will pay for a horse I have not met.  

.


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			This guys price is negotiable https://www.broomfieldspanishstud.co.uk/for-sale/

And this one night be cheap? 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2906655109425258/

Click to expand...


Both lovely but wrong ages.  

.


----------



## cobgoblin (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			For what he is i agree,  but i have a limit to what I will pay for a horse I have not met.  

.
		
Click to expand...

Was there anything else that put you off?
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

This one is cute a bit expensive but is registered 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/160469028628072/permalink/176365750371733/


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Was there anything else that put you off?
.
		
Click to expand...


Risk of that amount of money for an unseen horse,  that's all.  And I'm not getting into a bidding war for him,  that way lies madness.


----------



## palo1 (22 May 2020)

That is too bad   Sleep on it all though and you may have some new ideas in the morning.


----------



## chaps89 (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119252687/

I have video of this boy. He has movement for dressage and is really, really nice.  He is a total bargain at £1500 and if anyone is looking for a slightly built 15/15.1 you could do a LOT worse.  If I was still buying to sell,  he would already be on the way here. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that one. Luckily I'm in no position for an unbacked 3 year old, no matter how tempting, so common sense is helping me sit on my hands. But my goodness there is something about him I like I have to say.


----------



## DabDab (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Both lovely but wrong ages. 

.
		
Click to expand...

What age are you looking for in a PRE? Does it need to be backed?


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			What age are you looking for in a PRE? Does it need to be backed?
		
Click to expand...

I might take a really good two year old,  but not at that price,  would prefer 3 minimum and it can be unbacked,  and entire. 

I have a bad record with dark bays, I have lost all four I have ever owned early.  One navicular,  one blind,  one fits and now Muffin. So I'm not keen to own another 

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

I don't know whether cremello comes under no greys, and I don't know the price, he is unregistered though so will be cheaper than a registered.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2906836896073746/


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I don't know whether cremello comes under no greys, and I don't know the price, he is unregistered though so will be cheaper than a registered.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2906836896073746/

Click to expand...


They don't,  because the melanoma problem is grey related, but they don't do much for me I'm afraid.
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

This one?



__ https://www.facebook.com/2122545498020157/posts/2621917114749657


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

Or this one? 



__ https://www.facebook.com/2122545498020157/posts/2617800628494639


----------



## Shady (22 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I don't know whether cremello comes under no greys, and I don't know the price, he is unregistered though so will be cheaper than a registered.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2906836896073746/

Click to expand...

I'm not liking the front legs and hooves on that one !


----------



## DabDab (22 May 2020)

Will keep an ear out, there seems to be an abundance of mares/fillies but not many boys. Missed lots of pages of this thread,so didn't see the flaxen chestnut D...will go back and look now 

I need to stop joining in hho horse searches though, I keep finding relatives of mine that I then want to adopt. Found Arty's dad on horse quest a couple of weeks ago and just found the Dab man's full brother (one year younger) while looking at PREs 😂.


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2020)

Shady said:



			I'm not liking the front legs and hooves on that one !
		
Click to expand...


I'm not liking the failure to stand over the back legs on the two dark ones,  either.  

.


----------



## DabDab (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm not liking the failure to stand over the back legs on the two dark ones,  either. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't like either of those 👎


----------



## Shady (22 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I might take a really good two year old,  but not at that price,  would prefer 3 minimum and it can be unbacked,  and entire.

I have a bad record with dark bays, I have lost all four I have ever owned early.  One navicular,  one blind,  one fits and now Muffin. So I'm not keen to own another 

.
		
Click to expand...

Gutted about the dun but they may come back to you. Things are very unstable all over europe at the moment and Iv'e never seen so many nice looking horses for sale over here. Normally there are less around as we go into summer and then everybody dumps them before winter so they don't have to buy hay.
I will have a really good look as your criteria has changed and for 5000 euros you could find something very nice here.


ycbm said:



			I'm not liking the failure to stand over the back legs on the two dark ones,  either. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they aren't doing it for me either


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 May 2020)

A lusitano but bred in spain, unregistered?
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/mano-2-year-old-14-3hh-lusitano-colt-spain/Horses/602902


----------



## chaps89 (23 May 2020)

If you'll look at lusos it would be worth checking out QRP dressage lusitanos (Though I'm afraid they're a way away from you!)
https://m.facebook.com/QRPDressageLusitanos/?locale2=en_GB

Also this is where my share horse came from, and his owner still has another horse, from the same people, who is kept with them (she goes to see him every few months usually) I have no idea on prices though I'm afraid. 
Share horse is exceptionally well schooled but does have a tendency to hollow above the bit through transitions in particular but is 20 odd years old and in fine form, has had some wear and tear issues but nothing you wouldn't expect in an older horse with fairly high mileage. Training maybe not my cup of tea but based on my sample of the 2 horses, they have fantastic temperaments.
https://www.lusitanotrailrides.com/english/lusitano-horses-for-sale/


----------



## dorani (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm not sure the tall Arabs are 'real' Arabs?   Any views anyone?

.
		
Click to expand...

Lifetime Arab fan and owner im not in favour of the very narrow two legs in one knicker hole Arabs they are  now.. but good news is Crabbet type are back in fashion ...now there is a horse!


----------



## dorani (23 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			very nice. That is Coombe Farm. I would think the price would be touch and go. Nice horse though.
		
Click to expand...

Coombe farm quite expensive.. got a bit lost on the prices I think but some super stock


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

dorani said:



			Lifetime Arab fan and owner im not in favour of the very narrow two legs in one knicker hole Arabs they are  now.. but good news is Crabbet type are back in fashion ...now there is a horse!
		
Click to expand...

Me neither but the long distance people seem to like them.  The one I mentioned above has a proper chest,  I don't know why he is so cheap he's a cracking little fellow with a lovely springy movement. 

.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (23 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			A lusitano but bred in spain, unregistered?
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/mano-2-year-old-14-3hh-lusitano-colt-spain/Horses/602902

Click to expand...

What a fabulous colour.  Horse looks interesting too.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			What a fabulous colour.  Horse looks interesting too.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not at all keen on the way he's put together,  especially the back legs.  

.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 May 2020)

I cannot get the pictures from that ad with the Lusitano to load for the life of me. On LTE or WiFi. Strange. Well, I guess it's not meant to be. 😜

I do drool over a nice Lusitano with a noble Roman nose.

Imagine me, a weirdo, being disappointed when my PRE gelding first arrived and his nose didn't look as Roman in person 😂 true story. His head scored well at his inspection though. 

When I shipped from Spain (Extremadura) to Western Germany 3 years ago with John Parker it was about £800.

I bought sight unseen in the high 4-figures range. Thought I was clearly insane, but that little bay horse had to be mine. 

Sometimes I think, life is short, buy the horse. What else is my money doing? Sitting in savings being responsible? Pshhh 😉


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm not at all keen on the way he's put together,  especially the back legs.

.
		
Click to expand...


Agree with you, it’s conformation is bizarre!


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			Agree with you, it’s conformation is bizarre!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to him he is only 2....🤣. You guys would all cry at the morphology of one of mine at 2 years old and yet 10 years later is the soundest horse going.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (23 May 2020)

Did you think about this one YCBM?

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...6902&id=146150555442733&anchor_composer=false




I know he’s young but he does seem lovely.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

He is indeed lovely,  but I don't see any prospect of Muffin lasting three years until he can work  

He's not very Spanish looking,  is he?  Beautiful though.  

Now I'll sit and wait for the chorus of 'buy two! '   🤣

.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 May 2020)

Looks like a more slender type:

https://www.ehorses.de/p-r-e--hengs...erd-working-equitation-barcelona/1992466.html

Not the most flattering ad, but the price is low. I somewhat know I'd this dealer. Usually straight forward with lower level budget type horses:
https://www.ehorses.de/andalusier-w...ockpferd-chiclana-de-la-frontera/1899169.html

A young gelding just started:

https://www.ehorses.de/p-r-e--walla...-equitation-vejer-de-la-frontera/1894888.html

None of these are exciting colors I'm afraid!


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			He is indeed lovely,  but I don't see any prospect of Muffin lasting three years until he can work  

He's not very Spanish looking,  is he?  Beautiful though. 

Now I'll sit and wait for the chorus of 'buy two! '   🤣

.
		
Click to expand...

He is a part bred with a rocky mountain horse, and I think he looks great so you should definitely buy 2....


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 May 2020)

Colored fellas:

https://www.ehorses.de/andalusier-w...king-equitation-tabernas-almeria/1885442.html

https://www.ehorses.de/andalusier-h...d-freizeitpferd-tabernas-almeria/1852306.html


Just realized I posted German ads 🤦🏼‍♀️ ehorses and Google Chrome have translate features though.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

I would not risk importing unseen without a strong recommendation of the agent/ seller from someone i know well.  Cortez recommended the buckskin agent before that horse came up, but I won't consider any others which aren't in this country without a similar recommendation.  

The risk is too high.  

I was at a stables once where a 15.2 PRE 8 year old mare had recently arrived.   She was 14.1, newly branded,  age a bit iffy. And pregnant. 

.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Colored fellas:

https://www.ehorses.de/andalusier-w...king-equitation-tabernas-almeria/1885442.html

https://www.ehorses.de/andalusier-h...d-freizeitpferd-tabernas-almeria/1852306.html


Just realized I posted German ads 🤦🏼‍♀️ ehorses and Google Chrome have translate features though.
		
Click to expand...


It did it automatically     Neither horse is right for me,  sorry.


----------



## HashRouge (23 May 2020)

There is another user on here who has bought/ imported from Spain and has one in training in Spain atm. I have her on FB but can't remember her username....off to have a search!

ETA it's j1ffy - she posted on the "Backing 3/4 year olds" thread with some photos/ videos of the one in training in Spain. Might be worth a PM about her contacts?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I would not risk importing unseen without a strong recommendation of the agent/ seller from someone i know well.  Cortez recommended the buckskin agent before that horse came up, but I won't consider any others which aren't in this country without a similar recommendation. 

The risk is too high. 

I was at a stables once where a 15.2 PRE 8 year old mare had recently arrived.   She was 14.1, newly branded,  age a bit iffy. And pregnant.

.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, got it. I bought my gelding sight unseen from a dealer, but I did speak to people about this dealer beforehand, and couldn't find any negatives. The horse arrived as described. So I had luck on my side for once! 



ycbm said:



			It did it automatically     Neither horse is right for me,  sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Not exactly my cups of tea either, but at the price range, not a whole lot is, tbh. I was kind of taking the "throw stuff at a wall and see what sticks" approach 😂 every once in awhile there is a diamond in the rough. 

While I have no further suggestions, I'm still going to watch this with interest. I'm committed now. I HAVE to know what you end up with!


----------



## paddy555 (23 May 2020)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I bought sight unseen in the high 4-figures range. Thought I was clearly insane, but that little bay horse had to be mine.

Sometimes I think, life is short, buy the horse. What else is my money doing? Sitting in savings being responsible? Pshhh 😉
		
Click to expand...

I bought my penultimate horse unseen simply from a pic on the internet. He was quite expensive for a foal but very special, He is now 5 and my dream horse. I bought his dad also unseen for more than 4k over the internet and I have never regretted it. 

I started to have the view life was too short, I was getting older etc and basically what is an extra thousand for a good horse. CV certainly concentrates that view and especially now savings rates are going to be zero. 

In this position, provided I could afford it and provided it was well recommended by someone reliable (which this one is) I would go for the Spanish dun. He is instant horse, don't need to waste time for a youngster growing up who could turn out to be anything and could also go lame. Also YCBM has an arena, from previous posts clearly likes working her horses there and taking lessons. The Dun has  been taught that way so instant ride providing you learn which button to press to get it to go. 

Sorry YCBM, perhaps my comments are a little over the top but he is a really nice horse.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Sometimes I think, life is short, buy the horse. What else is my money doing? Sitting in savings being responsible? Pshhh 😉
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly how I feel,  especially with the virus catastrophe.  

I'm absolutely fine with throwing stuff against the wall,  it's fun.  

.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			I bought my penultimate horse unseen simply from a pic on the internet. He was quite expensive for a foal but very special, He is now 5 and my dream horse. I bought his dad also unseen for more than 4k over the internet and I have never regretted it. 

I started to have the view life was too short, I was getting older etc and basically what is an extra thousand for a good horse. CV certainly concentrates that view and especially now savings rates are going to be zero. 

In this position, provided I could afford it and provided it was well recommended by someone reliable (which this one is) I would go for the Spanish dun. He is instant horse, don't need to waste time for a youngster growing up who could turn out to be anything and could also go lame. Also YCBM has an arena, from previous posts clearly likes working her horses there and taking lessons. The Dun has  been taught that way so instant ride providing you learn which button to press to get it to go. 

Sorry YCBM, perhaps my comments are a little over the top but he is a really nice horse. 

Click to expand...


The dun is in a bidding war Paddy. I won't join that,  it's a sure fire way to spend more than you meant to.  I absolutely love him. If I could see him I would pay six grand without question.  

.


----------



## paddy555 (23 May 2020)

dorani said:



			Lifetime Arab fan and owner im not in favour of the very narrow two legs in one knicker hole Arabs they are  now.. but good news is Crabbet type are back in fashion ...now there is a horse!
		
Click to expand...

totally agree I don't like the large ones. Two of mine were by General Gold and only 14.2. Small and they could work. 
Useless however in an arena. The liked it best when you pointed them in the right direction, set the sat. nav. and let them get on with travelling.


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

I do know the UK agents for Barcelona horses http://barcelona-horses.com  JL stud  https://m.facebook.com/ganaderiajavierlarrosa/?locale2=en_GB and the Susaeta stud https://yeguadasusaeta.com but I think they may be out of your budget, if you are interested in any though let me know and I can give you contact details of them.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 May 2020)

While buckskins are pretty I'm not overly struck and aesthetically PRE don't do a thing for me but bloody hell that boy is nice...!!! ❤❤❤❤
I think you should throw all caution to the wind and just buy him......I'm good at spending other people's money for them 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CanteringCarrot (23 May 2020)

Ah, shame about the bidding war. That would probably make me step away too.

I was really hoping that with CV, Spanish horse prices would fall...no such luck! However, this is a good thing because if they were to be cheap, I'd end up with another!


----------



## cobgoblin (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			The dun is in a bidding war Paddy. I won't join that,  it's a sure fire way to spend more than you meant to.  I absolutely love him. If I could see him I would pay six grand without question.  

.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, so he was up for auction?... Or was there the unknown 'someone else is interested' problem?
It wasn't really clear from what you said before, it seemed to be the transport cost, which although a little pricey wasn't that far out. 
.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			While buckskins are pretty I'm not overly struck and aesthetically PRE don't do a thing for me but bloody hell that boy is nice...!!! ❤❤❤❤
I think you should throw all caution to the wind and just buy him......I'm good at spending other people's money for them 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...


He is to die for,  isn't he? Let's hope he fails the vet on something that wouldn't worry me,  like the 'right' heart murmur. 

.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 May 2020)

Just to add.....if you're going to buy something here rather than Spain my vote is for a really nice, big Welsh D. I absolutely love Ds but, quite frankly,  probably couldn't ride side of one decently 🤣🤣🤣🤣
I did used to ride a D stallion about 20 years ago, a liver chestnut. He was lovely but despite being entire he was unbelievably chill and I fell for him hook, line and sinker.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Ah, so he was up for auction?... Or was there the unknown 'someone else is interested' problem?
It wasn't really clear from what you said before, it seemed to be the transport cost, which although a little pricey wasn't that far out. 
.
		
Click to expand...


No he was for sale for 'offers over £4000'  and they have more than one person offering.  She wasn't bluffing, I'm pretty sure.  She has my phone number if she was.  

.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Just to add.....if you're going to buy something here rather than Spain my vote is for a really nice, big Welsh D. I absolutely love Ds but, quite frankly,  probably couldn't ride side of one decently 🤣🤣🤣🤣
I did used to ride a D stallion about 20 years ago, a liver chestnut. He was lovely but despite being entire he was unbelievably chill and I fell for him hook, line and sinker.
		
Click to expand...


If the liver stallion with the flaxen mane hasn't gone over the weekend,  I'll go and view him next week.  

.


----------



## HashRouge (23 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			totally agree I don't like the large ones. Two of mine were by General Gold and only 14.2. Small and they could work.
Useless however in an arena. The liked it best when you pointed them in the right direction, set the sat. nav. and let them get on with travelling.
		
Click to expand...

As a reasonably tall, long legged person I am glad that there are taller Arabs as it means I can still ride them without looking daft! My share boy is 15.3hh and I think he's lovely. I do agree about not being the best in an arena, though there are some that do go very nicely. The chap I ride is very much as you describe paddy555 - point him in the right direction and off you go!

My old mare is small (14.2hh) and I did ride her from age 11 (me, not her!) until I was 22 but I did feel tall on her. This is her when she was a bit younger, though she's still pretty sprightly (she's 27).


----------



## Cortez (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			No he was for sale for 'offers over £4000'  and they have more than one person offering.  She wasn't bluffing, I'm pretty sure.  She has my phone number if she was. 

.
		
Click to expand...

He's still under £5,000 - but transport's on top.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			He's still under £5,000 - but transport's on top.
		
Click to expand...

I  absolutely love him Cortez but I can't pay that unseen. And who knows what someone else would offer if I offer £4750.  I would be sorely tempted at £5k including transport,  but that's not possible now, I think.  I think he's worth a lot more than that in this country,  even including £1000 for transport.  I'll just have to hope that the recession brings autumn prices down or I find a two or three year old version at a price I would chance.  

.


----------



## Cortez (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I  absolutely love him Cortez but I can't pay that unseen. And who knows what someone else would offer if I offer £4750.  I would be sorely tempted at £5k including transport,  but that's not possible now, I think.  I think he's worth a lot more than that in this country,  even including £1000 for transport.  I'll just have to hope that the recession brings autumn prices down or I find a two or three year old version at a price I would chance. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Well, when I go over to Spain THE MINUTE IT IS POSSIBLE next to look for a place to live, I shall most certainly find something for you. I have decided that you need to join the Spanish horse club , I think you'd like them...


----------



## paddy555 (23 May 2020)

real shame about the virus otherwise you could just hop on a plane and if it was love at first sight you would have your answer.


----------



## paddy555 (23 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			As a reasonably tall, long legged person I am glad that there are taller Arabs as it means I can still ride them without looking daft! My share boy is 15.3hh and I think he's lovely. I do agree about not being the best in an arena, though there are some that do go very nicely. The chap I ride is very much as you describe paddy555 - point him in the right direction and off you go!

My old mare is small (14.2hh) and I did ride her from age 11 (me, not her!) until I was 22 but I did feel tall on her. This is her when she was a bit younger, though she's still pretty sprightly (she's 27).
		
Click to expand...

lovely mare. 27 seems to be nothing for an arab. 
Mine was beyond hopeless in an arena. (that is why I wonder if a pure bred would be suitable for YCBM) 
ride him over a perfectly mown lawn and he would end up in a heap on the ground. He simply couldn't be arsed. Far too boring Trot him down a twisty slope, strewn with rocks and other hazards on a loose rein and you were perfectly safe.


----------



## Cortez (23 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			real shame about the virus otherwise you could just hop on a plane and if it was love at first sight you would have your answer.
		
Click to expand...

The last horse I bought, I flew over on a Friday, came back  on Saturday. Cost me €19.95 + car hire, the hotel and dinner. The most expensive bit was the car, and found out the agent would have picked me up anyway.

I highly recommend the quick-break-to-sunny-place-oh-and-buy-horse-too method


----------



## palo1 (23 May 2020)

In the meantime you can enjoy all sorts of purebred fun perhaps!!   A good arab is of course, fabulous and a good Welshie is it's own unique form of joy too.   Both of these are reasonably cheap in the UK thankfully so you might be able to consider a fun, cheaper horse as well as the dream Spaniard that Cortez will find you given a bit of time   And you have an appaloosa (I have one of these too and if I could find similar breeding again would have another like a shot) - so then you would have a lovely stable full of different equine delights


----------



## Shady (23 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			totally agree I don't like the large ones. Two of mine were by General Gold and only 14.2. Small and they could work.
Useless however in an arena. The liked it best when you pointed them in the right direction, set the sat. nav. and let them get on with travelling.
		
Click to expand...

This made me smile Paddy as it sums up mine perfectly! I think of him as a tiny war horse, just made for running around madly anywhere you point him ,but try and get him to do something he thinks is boring like schooling and he does a Kevin on me !


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Well, when I go over to Spain THE MINUTE IT IS POSSIBLE next to look for a place to live, I shall most certainly find something for you. I have decided that you need to join the Spanish horse club , I think you'd like them...
		
Click to expand...


That is high praise from you!   I really want one.  If I buy something else for now I will still be interested in the autumn. 

Thankyou!


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			lovely mare. 27 seems to be nothing for an arab. 
Mine was beyond hopeless in an arena. (that is why I wonder if a pure bred would be suitable for YCBM) 
ride him over a perfectly mown lawn and he would end up in a heap on the ground. He simply couldn't be arsed. Far too boring Trot him down a twisty slope, strewn with rocks and other hazards on a loose rein and you were perfectly safe. 

Click to expand...

I have to say this description fits the one I owned as my first horse. I think I should probably steer clear. 

.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			In the meantime you can enjoy all sorts of purebred fun perhaps!!   A good arab is of course, fabulous and a good Welshie is it's own unique form of joy too.   Both of these are reasonably cheap in the UK thankfully so you might be able to consider a fun, cheaper horse as well as the dream Spaniard that Cortez will find you given a bit of time   And you have an appaloosa (I have one of these too and if I could find similar breeding again would have another like a shot) - so then you would have a lovely stable full of different equine delights 

Click to expand...

I would buy another Ludo tomorrow.  He is an utter delight.

I'm thinking a big D would be quite a contrast,  in a good way.


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

I am going to put this one out there again, not sure where they are based and I would haggle the price and ask for better pics.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2880839632006806/


----------



## Cortez (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I have to say this description fits the one I owned as my first horse. I think I should probably steer clear.

.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I dunno, I trained a PBA to Prix St. Georges once.....he wasn't built like the show arabs though, and wouldn't have been able for GP. Also, it took a very long time to get him there, but I loved him dearly, he always tried his big 'ol heart out for me. I love arabs


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

I love their sheer intelligence.  Einstein of the horse world.  

Honestly someone,  buy that £1500 chap in Berwick,  he is a right cracker! 

.


----------



## paddy555 (23 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			The last horse I bought, I flew over on a Friday, came back  on Saturday. Cost me €19.95 + car hire, the hotel and dinner. The most expensive bit was the car, and found out the agent would have picked me up anyway.

I highly recommend the quick-break-to-sunny-place-oh-and-buy-horse-too method 

Click to expand...

The answer to YCBM's problem is very simple. Wait till air travel to Spain is released, leave on a  Friday,  a girl's weekend over there for the pair of you. View a few horses, try horses, buy horse and return Sunday. Problem sorted. Simples.


----------



## HashRouge (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I love their sheer intelligence.  Einstein of the horse world. 

Honestly someone,  buy that £1500 chap in Berwick,  he is a right cracker!

.
		
Click to expand...

He's SO slight though. I didn't think he looked like there would be much room for the saddle!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I love their sheer intelligence.  Einstein of the horse world.  

Honestly someone,  buy that £1500 chap in Berwick,  he is a right cracker! 

.
		
Click to expand...

I want to... I just can't due to sensible reasons.  *sobs*


----------



## paddy555 (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I love their sheer intelligence.  Einstein of the horse world. 

Honestly someone,  buy that £1500 chap in Berwick,  he is a right cracker!

.
		
Click to expand...

I like his expression and I think he would be sensitive and work with you. I am not so sure I like his sire especially his face. I would want to know a lot more about his parentage, what they have done etc. and how easy they are to break. I would like to see other siblings and what they are doing. 

I would also want to know a lot more about the place in Berwick. I saw on AL they had other (or another) arab youngster for sale by the same sire. If they are breeders I would want to know  more about their breeding policy and what they are breeding and aiming at.
The prices are relatively cheap. They may be fine, totally brilliant but I would want to do a lot more background checking. 
The horse has been for sale for a long time. The pics aren't brilliant. Why not update them to current pics.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			He's SO slight though. I didn't think he looked like there would be much room for the saddle!
		
Click to expand...

The photos are the same that have been on the ad for 300 days approx... he will be a different animal as a six year old, which was when mine finally gave up on getting wider (as in skeletally, not fatness... apparently there's more scope there for the latter, despite being on poor grazing).


----------



## HashRouge (23 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			The photos are the same that have been on the ad for 300 days approx... he will be a different animal as a six year old, which was when mine finally gave up on getting wider (as in skeletally, not fatness... apparently there's more scope there for the latter, despite being on poor grazing).
		
Click to expand...

Wow didn't realise he'd been for sale for that long!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			Wow didn't realise he'd been for sale for that long!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've been resisting several ads for ages. 

Here's the waif I posted upthread. The earlier pic, I think he was about 3, this one was taken a few days ago...


----------



## buddylove (23 May 2020)

Have we seen this one, it's in Cheshire...
http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68398.html


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I am going to put this one out there again, not sure where they are based and I would haggle the price and ask for better pics.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2880839632006806/

Click to expand...


Lovely but another dark bay and I've lost all four of those I have owned,. I'm not superstitious but I just can't have another one.  

.


----------



## palo1 (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I would buy another Ludo tomorrow.  He is an utter delight.

I'm thinking a big D would be quite a contrast,  in a good way.
		
Click to expand...

Well my Appaloosa x Arab is utterly divine; refined, charming, intelligent and athletic; a complete gentleman to boot.  His appaloosa side is via Capital lines and his arab side is Egyptian: slim built, slab sided and perfect for toe dancing on a high ridge...!! My little Welshie is round, deep, sparkling with good natured mischief, strong, bold,  with fancy moves and also intelligent and willing.  If I could manage to keep 3 in work, find the right kind of instructor (and afford the purchase price) I believe a noble Spaniard would complete the set, but I shall have to live vicariously through others atm.


----------



## Abi90 (23 May 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/1463269777262637/posts/2644312825824987






__ https://www.facebook.com/1463269777262637/posts/2600761330180137



How about one of these two? They might be more than you want to spend but I guarantee that they will have had a superb start to their lives


----------



## buddylove (23 May 2020)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/.../search?keyword=Welsh+D&sectionId=2188&page=5
Welsh part bred, going through a bit of an ugly duckling phase.....


----------



## buddylove (23 May 2020)

buddylove said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/.../search?keyword=Welsh+D&sectionId=2188&page=5
Welsh part bred, going through a bit of an ugly duckling phase.....
		
Click to expand...

Also has a 3 year old gelding for sale.....


----------



## DabDab (23 May 2020)

Oh god, now I've seen Arty's half sister (well, wrong terminology because is same sire different dam, but since the sire only bred 3 I'm going with it 😋). And she looks so similar to Arty. I really need to stop looking at horse adverts now...

How about this guy though? Pictures are a bit pants but he just looks like he has something fun but kind about him:
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119865296/lovely-gelding.html?ref=advert-share-email


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Lovely but another dark bay and I've lost all four of those I have owned,. I'm not superstitious but I just can't have another one. 

.
		
Click to expand...

What would be your perfect PRE? No mares, no dark bays and no greys? Any other requirements? Then I can keep my eye out.


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

Really young but not too far from you I don't think https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...?link=/search?keyword=Lusitano&sectionId=2188


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

You could wait until October and go to portugal for the Alter Real auction 🤩




__ https://www.facebook.com/696542037115912/posts/2326735430763223


----------



## Marigold4 (23 May 2020)

Apologies if this has already been suggested, but if you arelooking at Spanish horses, have you phoned Gazaro Stud in Hampshire? They usually have Andalusian youngstock for sale. Not sure website is always up to date, so best to ring. Not near you, but not as far as Spain!


----------



## tristar (23 May 2020)

my first arab was 15. 2hh by lady anne lytton`s Manto, he was a lovely riding horse


most of what we have now are pb arab, intentionally,    i want them to be sound into old age...........


----------



## tristar (23 May 2020)

that big chestnut yearling with the one sock, by wish upon a star , i like the look of, don`t usually like wb, but his sire is by gribaldi sire of totilas, trak, so could be some arab in there, and tb in trak herds


----------



## paddy555 (23 May 2020)

tristar said:



			my first arab was 15. 2hh by lady anne lytton`s Manto, he was a lovely riding horse
		
Click to expand...

couldn't resist posting that pedigree. Real quality and blasts from the past. 

https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/manto5


----------



## LadyGascoyne (23 May 2020)

I get what you mean about balance. 

I have Mim, who is barely 15hh on her tiptoes and 80% arab. She’s the best type of arab to my mind, not flighty or silly at all, but with real spark and liveliness. She is so confident and brave. The Bedouin would always use mares for war, and she does feel like the kind of horse you could ride into battle on 😂 

She’s quite economical in her action- very sound but lacking in elasticity or extravagance. She’s also 4 so has a bit of baby brain going on- 15 to 20 min of solid learning is quite enough and then she’s too easily distracted. 

And now I have Milagra, who is 15,  imported from Spain a few years ago and could not be more different. She’s much more practical and mature in her brain than Mim, and she has very expressive paces. 

She rides like she’s performing the role of an armchair in a Russian ballet. I worry about her hocks, as they will have seen a lot of work in their lives, and I suspect that will have a consequence. 

I have been told that she does have sweet itch but she hasn’t shown any signs of it here. I do low sugar anyway so she’ll only be getting sugars in grass. 

They compliment each other nicely from a balance perspective but I also think there is a lot to be said for having similar types, metabolically. Much easier to be able to manage them together than have to split up or feed at different intervals etc.


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

This seller I think is near Blackpool and is advertising quite a few imported horses. However, I don't know anything about them.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2908272955930140/


----------



## cauda equina (23 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			I get what you mean about balance.

I have Mim, who is barely 15hh on her tiptoes and 80% arab. She’s the best type of arab to my mind, not flighty or silly at all, but with real spark and liveliness. She is so confident and brave. The Bedouin would always use mares for war, and she does feel like the kind of horse you could ride into battle on 😂

She’s quite economical in her action- very sound but lacking in elasticity or extravagance. She’s also 4 so has a bit of baby brain going on- 15 to 20 min of solid learning is quite enough and then she’s too easily distracted.

And now I have Milagra, who is 15,  imported from Spain a few years ago and could not be more different. She’s much more practical and mature in her brain than Mim, and she has very expressive paces.

She rides like she’s performing the role of an armchair in a Russian ballet. I worry about her hocks, as they will have seen a lot of work in their lives, and I suspect that will have a consequence.

I have been told that she does have sweet itch but she hasn’t shown any signs of it here. I do low sugar anyway so she’ll only be getting sugars in grass.

They compliment each other nicely from a balance perspective but I also think there is a lot to be said for having similar types, metabolically. Much easier to be able to manage them together than have to split up or feed at different intervals etc.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting about the Bedouin using mares for war - I read somewhere that the Cossacks preferred mares because they could wee at a gallop!


----------



## tristar (23 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			couldn't resist posting that pedigree. Real quality and blasts from the past. 

https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/manto5

Click to expand...


ah yes!  in the arab horse by peter upton, i have photos of manto`s ancestors, my three beautiful favourites, skowronek snow white and gorgeous, mesaoud, photo 1887, and the stunning mirage, all horses to die for,  i think they were imported by lady blunt relation of lady anne

i must say though many years ago i saw another stallion in the flesh this time,   lady annès Merjan by Grojec who was a wonderful looking horse that could have done many a job of work, interestingly i believe she chose grojec when in  poland for crabbet arab stud, and he was by the ultimate arab comet, my pba stallion is related to comet and is very much resembles comet, especially the heavily flea bitten grey colour which i love

hope i did`nt mix up any of that, if i did someone will be along  me right no doubt!


----------



## Chinchilla (23 May 2020)

this is already in the UK ycbm ....


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



View attachment 47871
this is already in the UK ycbm ....
		
Click to expand...

That's the one I put above, and I think they are in the Blackpool area ....


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

buddylove said:



			Have we seen this one, it's in Cheshire...
http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68398.html

Click to expand...

We have and i can't explain why but he doesn't grab,  

.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



View attachment 47871
this is already in the UK ycbm ....
		
Click to expand...

Yes but how much?  I wish people would have proper websites instead of trying to run businesses via Facebook.

.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Oh god, now I've seen Arty's half sister (well, wrong terminology because is same sire different dam, but since the sire only bred 3 I'm going with it 😋). And she looks so similar to Arty. I really need to stop looking at horse adverts now...

How about this guy though? Pictures are a bit pants but he just looks like he has something fun but kind about him:
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119865296/lovely-gelding.html?ref=advert-share-email

Click to expand...


I would view him if he was closer and a hand bigger.

.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			What would be your perfect PRE? No mares, no dark bays and no greys? Any other requirements? Then I can keep my eye out.
		
Click to expand...


Gelding or stallion 2 - 6, prefer 3 -5, around 15.2 mature, no greys (non negotiable) prefer no bright chestnuts, and anything with points to have proper points or socks and not wash out at the end of the legs.  Might consider a really cracking mare but would prefer a male.  

thanks!

.


----------



## Tarragon (23 May 2020)

Just caught up with this - so disappointed to see that you didn't get the gorgeous dun horse in the end! I was looking forward to seeing the photos of him arriving


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

Tarragon said:



			Just caught up with this - so disappointed to see that you didn't get the gorgeous dun horse in the end! I was looking forward to seeing the photos of him arriving
		
Click to expand...


You aren't half as disappointed as me 😁

Should be seeing this guy soon.  I'm not going to ask for any more photos,  it's a nice trip out to see him, taking our picnic and flasks  

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...t.html?link=/search?keyword=Welsh+D&page=2Fff
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

Do you like this kind of PRE? He is selling un-backed young stock at the moment.



__ https://www.facebook.com/1628092027403320/posts/2576450159234164


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			You aren't half as disappointed as me 😁

Should be seeing this guy soon.  I'm not going to ask for any more photos,  it's a nice trip out to see him, taking our picnic and flasks  

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119866260/super-smart-sec-d-colt.html?link=/search?keyword=Welsh+D&page=2Fff
.
		
Click to expand...

Ah lovely! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 May 2020)

Is it just me I think a lot of those Spanish horses have very odd looking hind limbs and back ends.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			Is it just me I think a lot of those Spanish horses have very odd looking hind limbs and back ends.
		
Click to expand...


Is not just you.  I really dislike the way many of the back legs look, I'm not sure why it's been allowed to happen,  because it's not correct.  I've seen some right shockers of conformation bred in this country.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Do you like this kind of PRE? He is selling un-backed young stock at the moment.



__ https://www.facebook.com/1628092027403320/posts/2576450159234164



Click to expand...

Oh yes,  i think I could even forgive the lack of proper points 😁

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Oh yes,  i think I could even forgive the lack of proper points 😁

.
		
Click to expand...

If you are interested then give Star Andalusians on facebook a message as she is the UK agent for him. Unfortunately the horse in the vid is not for sale (unless you offer loads of money 🤣) but his horses are all bred along these lines and colours.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			If you are interested then give Star Andalusians on facebook a message as she is the UK agent for him. Unfortunately the horse in the vid is not for sale (unless you offer loads of money 🤣) but his horses are all bred along these lines and colours.
		
Click to expand...


I looked at the website yesterday. I don't remember seeing anything interesting but I'll take another look,  since you vouch for them.  


ETA everything on the website sold.  
.


----------



## Wheels (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			You aren't half as disappointed as me 😁

Should be seeing this guy soon.  I'm not going to ask for any more photos,  it's a nice trip out to see him, taking our picnic and flasks  

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...t.html?link=/search?keyword=Welsh+D&page=2Fff
.
		
Click to expand...

He is very lovely! Good luck with your viewing


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I looked at the website yesterday. I don't remember seeing anything interesting but I'll take another look,  since you vouch for them. 


ETA everything on the website sold. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he doesn't really advertise you have to kind of say what you want and then they tell you if they have it 🤣


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

Wheels said:



			He is very lovely! Good luck with your viewing
		
Click to expand...


I don't know D's at all.  Is  his neck a bit short,  or is that normal for a3 year old?


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Yes he doesn't really advertise you have to kind of say what you want and then they tell you if they have it 🤣
		
Click to expand...

After you've told him your budget so he can make sure he spends right up to it? 🙃  

.


----------



## HashRouge (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I don't know D's at all.  Is  his neck a bit short,  or is that normal for a3 year old?
		
Click to expand...

It's a tricky photo to judge him on! I think he looks a bit short necked but long in the body, but I can't tell if that's just the photo. I'd be interested to hear what he's like when you meet him in person! I have to say the Welsh D we have has really put me off owning one again, but he is a very handsome chap (also liver chestnut with flaxen mane and tail).


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			After you've told him your budget so he can make sure he spends right up to it? 🙃 

.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I always state a low budget 🤣


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			It's a tricky photo to judge him on! I think he looks a bit short necked but long in the body, but I can't tell if that's just the photo. I'd be interested to hear what he's like when you meet him in person! I have to say the Welsh D we have has really put me off owning one again, but he is a very handsome chap (also liver chestnut with flaxen mane and tail).
		
Click to expand...


Tell me more?  I've met one or two.  Pushy to the point of bolshy. Need keeping in their place.  High knee action.  Lots of character. 

.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Which is why I always state a low budget 🤣
		
Click to expand...

My problem is I've no idea what 'low' is in Spain for what i want.


----------



## milliepops (23 May 2020)

Not all the Ds have a high knee action.  I've got a picture of kira as the royal welsh as a youngster and even in that frenzied atmosphere she still trotted like a normal horse 😂


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			My problem is I've no idea what 'low' is in Spain for what i want.
		
Click to expand...

I would expect for an un-backed horse from the stud above you would look at between 4-8k depending on the age and star quality. You could always say my budget is 3-4k do you have anything in that range?


----------



## blodwyn1 (23 May 2020)

The d is by a very good stallion but does not look very substantial for a three year old.


----------



## palo1 (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Tell me more?  I've met one or two.  Pushy to the point of bolshy. Need keeping in their place.  High knee action.  Lots of character.

.
		
Click to expand...

I am no expert and certainly not a breed expert but I think you should assess conformation in a Welsh just as you would another horse with the proviso that this may not be the best age to look at him.  My mare can trot with her knees up to her chin or beautifully normally - depending on her mood/the situation.  She has good shoulder and hip angles, good HPAs, nice short cannon bones, decent hocks etc and you will know when you see him.  Having said that, at his age he may look awkward now because he will probably be late maturing.  He has a decent length of back in fact which some of the show lines don't necessarily.  You need to see him in the flesh I think!!


----------



## cobgoblin (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I don't know D's at all.  Is  his neck a bit short,  or is that normal for a3 year old?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know about Ds either, but if a cob has a short neck at 3 it's likely to stay short. 
He's a stunning colour though.

.


----------



## HashRouge (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Tell me more?  I've met one or two.  Pushy to the point of bolshy. Need keeping in their place.  High knee action.  Lots of character.

.
		
Click to expand...

No he's not pushy or bolshy at all, he's actually a very kind chap. But he's extraordinarily quirky - _very _difficult to catch, very suspicious of new people and men, and can be a real panicker. He's also broken in every way imaginable - my sister got him as a 5 year old, had one nice year of riding with him, and since then it's been navicular, bone spavin, ulcers, and SI issues. Probably wouldn't surprise anyone that he's been fully retired for the best part of 6 years now (he is 17)! It's actually a real shame because he was always sweet to ride and he is the nicest natured horse ever (once you've caught him!). He also started crib biting somewhere during one of the many periods of box rest he did for his navicular, before he went to Rockley Farm.

He is the nicest person imaginable and I know that we have just been incredibly unlucky with him, but I just don't know if I could ever bring myself to have another Welsh D! He's very lucky that my old Arab needs a companion and thinks he's utterly wonderful, and I've resigned myself to the fact that he doesn't actually _need _catching every day (or even every week!). I just corral him when the vet or farrier is due!


----------



## palo1 (23 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			I don't know about Ds either, but if a cob has a short neck at 3 it's likely to stay short.
He's a stunning colour though.

.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think a very short neck in a breed that tends to have thick necks anyway might be slightly limiting but in the pic on the ad ycbm is looking at I didn't see a particularly short neck, just a slightly tense one which may be entirely unfair as he only has one photo on his ad!  He is a colt too and only 3. I think, from this one pic, that he is quite nice but has a bit of growing to do and plenty of filling out.  I certainly would want to look at him in reality, see him properly stood up and moved.


----------



## palo1 (23 May 2020)

Deleted as duplicated!


----------



## blodwyn1 (23 May 2020)

I also think his price is at the high end.


----------



## ester (23 May 2020)

Frank trots like a normal horse, unless he has temporarily lost his mind


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 May 2020)

Mine are obviously completely different breeding, but they can be knees up ridiculous or lovely and swinging, I do think it can be trained and moulded x


----------



## ester (23 May 2020)

I'm curious about the welshie though, his sire is a successful in hand stallion (5x top ten at royal welsh) and built as such. To the point that it's very hard to see said sire in him so I wonder what the dam line is.


----------



## Northern (23 May 2020)

Can I just say how fascinating these threads are. I am completely unable to contribute having no idea about UK geography or horse market, but it's super fun to follow! Hope you find something that grabs you ycbm


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

blodwyn1 said:



			I also think his price is at the high end.
		
Click to expand...

He'll have cost that to breed and get to three years old,  I wouldn't resent paying that if I like him. 

.


----------



## ester (23 May 2020)

It's a shame they only included a photo of him trotting really. I'm not convinced neck wise.


----------



## blodwyn1 (23 May 2020)

Without brightwells sales there will be a lot of welshies on the market. At auction only really exceptional colts would reach 3,000 +.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

ester said:



			It's a shame they only included a photo of him trotting really. I'm not convinced neck wise.
		
Click to expand...


No,  but it's a nice journey to Rossendale


----------



## ester (23 May 2020)

that helps!  it's weird when Im sure preloved lets you add a fair few, even though I've only ever sold horsey bits there rather than whole horses.


----------



## cobgoblin (23 May 2020)

ester said:



			that helps!  it's weird when Im sure preloved lets you add a fair few, even though I've only ever sold horsey bits there rather than whole horses.
		
Click to expand...

You mean just a leg, or a head? 😁😁


----------



## ester (23 May 2020)

Exactly!   

More I'm sure I take more photos of a girth I am selling for a tenner than you have taken of your 3K horse.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

blodwyn1 said:



			Without brightwells sales there will be a lot of welshies on the market. At auction only really exceptional colts would reach 3,000 +.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not seeing the adverts? 

And as I said,  if they bred him I wouldn't begrudge them that sort of money.  I paid  2k for a two year old stallion with an unregistered father  three years ago.  Some of the best money I've ever spent.

.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			You mean just a leg, or a head? 😁😁
		
Click to expand...


🤣

Though to be fair,  I've seen the just a head ones!


----------



## Roxylola (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			No,  but it's a nice journey to Rossendale 

Click to expand...

Wave if you go past j20 of the m60, or the east lancs exit if you go the other way round - house and yard respectively, and I can guarantee I'll be at one or the other. 
It is a nice ride out up there, are you going tomorrow or monday? If monday rivington outlet sale is on (social distance observed) and might be worth a nosey round


----------



## Wheels (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I don't know D's at all.  Is  his neck a bit short,  or is that normal for a3 year old?
		
Click to expand...


I know pretty much nothing about section Ds and their breed standards.  The pic shows a horse with too high head carriage for his conformation and very contracted at the same time so I would say he may well look different in the flesh


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Wave if you go past j20 of the m60, or the east lancs exit if you go the other way round - house and yard respectively, and I can guarantee I'll be at one or the other. 
It is a nice ride out up there, are you going tomorrow or monday? If monday rivington outlet sale is on (social distance observed) and might be worth a nosey round
		
Click to expand...


I've left it the weekend to see if he sells and i will ring again tomorrow later on and see.  We'll go anticlockwise from just before Stockport.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

Wheels said:



			I know pretty much nothing about section Ds and their breed standards.  The pic shows a horse with too high head carriage for his conformation and very contracted at the same time so I would say he may well look different in the flesh 

Click to expand...

Rubbish picture,  isn't it?  But I like the size of him,  the length of his back if he looks more in proportion in the flesh,  and the blond tresses don't hurt  

.


----------



## Roxylola (23 May 2020)

Ooh, past my house then or near enough ycbm - but not the yard that way. It's a nice straightforward run that way and under normal circumstances avoids the trafford centre although I guess that's less of an issue now


----------



## Cortez (23 May 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			Is it just me I think a lot of those Spanish horses have very odd looking hind limbs and back ends.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I am used to looking at them, and most modern horses' hind ends look very odd to me! Spanish horses are a different shape; their necks are higher, their forelimbs are set further forward, croups are sometimes rounder, sometimes flatter, hind limb angles are greater, heads are longer & narrower, they don't carry their tails, etc., etc. They move differently too, and don't move their backs like warmbloods do (thankfully, if you like being comfortable). A lot of people get in trouble when they start trying to make them go like the horses they are used to, or "correctly", as it's often put. It often doesn't go well if you try and make them go long and low - they're not built to do that, most don't go well in a snaffle; they're used to curb bits, a whole host of difference.....

I am usually looking at the low end of the market and expect to pay €1,500 - €4,000, my stated budget is €1,500 - €3,000. The last horse I bought was €2,000, *but* I am always looking at the less fashionable type of horse: small, very old fashioned movement (high knee action, often dishing), grey, roman nose, will buy mares, stallions, don't need PRE reg and don't mind a cruzado (mixed breed). If I was looking for something fancy - colours, 16.2h+, flat "dressage" movement, dished head, then it would be €5,000 ++++


----------



## palo1 (23 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm not seeing the adverts?

And as I said,  if they bred him I wouldn't begrudge them that sort of money.  I paid  2k for a two year old stallion with an unregistered father  three years ago.  Some of the best money I've ever spent.

.
		
Click to expand...

Most people reckon on youngstock costing £1000 per year if you are to make breeding worthwhile so I get that though I know that there are well bred Welshies for sale for less; probably because they are very easy keepers and generally not expensive to raise.


----------



## palo1 (23 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Well, I am used to looking at them, and most modern horses' hind ends look very odd to me! Spanish horses are a different shape; their necks are higher, their forelimbs are set further forward, croups are sometimes rounder, sometimes flatter, hind limb angles are greater, heads are longer & narrower, they don't carry their tails, etc., etc. They move differently too, and don't move their backs like warmbloods do (thankfully, if you like being comfortable). A lot of people get in trouble when they start trying to make them go like the horses they are used to, or "correctly", as it's often put. It often doesn't go well if you try and make them go long and low - they're not built to do that, most don't go well in a snaffle; they're used to curb bits, a whole host of difference.....

I am usually looking at the low end of the market and expect to pay €1,500 - €4,000, my stated budget is €1,500 - €3,000. The last horse I bought was €2,000, *but* I am always looking at the less fashionable type of horse: small, very old fashioned movement (high knee action, often dishing), grey, roman nose, will buy mares, stallions, don't need PRE reg and don't mind a cruzado (mixed breed). If I was looking for something fancy - colours, 16.2h+, flat "dressage" movement, dished head, then it would be €5,000 ++++
		
Click to expand...

This wrt conformation and way of going.  Although generally speaking good conformation is good conformation regardless of breed/type BUT it really pays to understand some of the more influential breeds (TB, Arab, Spanish and native types in the UK) as they simply won't look the same or move in the same way as a fashionable modern-made warmblood.   However, most of these older breeds are 'tried and tested' - certainly one reason I wanted a native for the kind of riding I do.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Well, I am used to looking at them, and most modern horses' hind ends look very odd to me! Spanish horses are a different shape; their necks are higher, their forelimbs are set further forward, croups are sometimes rounder, sometimes flatter, hind limb angles are greater, heads are longer & narrower, they don't carry their tails, etc., etc. They move differently too, and don't move their backs like warmbloods do (thankfully, if you like being comfortable). A lot of people get in trouble when they start trying to make them go like the horses they are used to, or "correctly", as it's often put. It often doesn't go well if you try and make them go long and low - they're not built to do that, most don't go well in a snaffle; they're used to curb bits, a whole host of difference.....

I am usually looking at the low end of the market and expect to pay €1,500 - €4,000, my stated budget is €1,500 - €3,000. The last horse I bought was €2,000, *but* I am always looking at the less fashionable type of horse: small, very old fashioned movement (high knee action, often dishing), grey, roman nose, will buy mares, stallions, don't need PRE reg and don't mind a cruzado (mixed breed). If I was looking for something fancy - colours, 16.2h+, flat "dressage" movement, dished head, then it would be €5,000 ++++
		
Click to expand...


It's the straight back legs/sickle hocks I'm seeing that i don't like, C. Quite a few of them about. 

I like the idea of the still back,  Ludo is like sitting on a conveyor belt moving in four directions at once,  it would be a nice change 😁


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2020)

I'm done with warmbloods.  Never again. 

.


----------



## paddy555 (23 May 2020)

we had a sec D. Never ever again. Not in a hundred million years. He was a very sweet horse. He walked through stable doors literally, split the planks straight down the middle he was so strong. He may have been better as a driving horse. Riding he was quite scary. You would be riding along the road happily at a walk and next thing with no warning he would have jumped sideways up a 4 feet bank or you would be riding in one direction on the common and suddenly find yourself going in the other direction. He could turn through 180 degrees at the drop of a hat before you even realised. 
He had to be introduced to every sheep we met out riding individually and on Dartmoor there are an awful lot of sheep. 
He couldn't realise that 1 sheep looked pretty much the same as another. 
I did take him to some 25 mile rides. He always had to be vetted in a bridle, there was no way of holding him otherwise. I remember riding alone on one on the outskirts of a village. We met a cat and he totally refused to go past it. We had to wait for the next riders to catch up to get past it. At home one of our cats slept on his back in the stable. His brain power was, well, non existent. 
I remember one day OH took us out in the lorry about 10 miles from home. I rode him, got back to the lorry and he totally refused to load. Just couldn't get him in. I had to ride home. How intelligent is that? nice ride in the lorry (which he was very used to) or have to work and I did make him work after that balls up. 

I retired him at about 13. He was lucky we had the land and stabling so he could just live out his life in retirement. He died at 27. He was very very hard work to ride and I just gave up. There was just no pleasure in it. 

He was the  most beautiful horse ever, he could jump anything but he just didn't wish to do so most of the time with a rider on his back. 
I made a bad mistake when I had him vetted. The person who had broken and trained him rode for the vet. Looking back I could see what a really good rider she was and how much work she had to put into riding him. 

After that I've stuck to breeds with a brain and a lot more cooperation.


----------



## ester (23 May 2020)

see I thought it was the weekend


----------



## palo1 (23 May 2020)

Yes!  It is probably wiser to find a superb example of a more historic breed and use that as a potential conformation template rather than some of the beautiful but fragile modern made horses.   I believe, though I know very little in reality, that where breeding that has stood the test of time, minor issues of conformation are not so desperate for most kinds of work under saddle (I know zero about driving).   Also, look at Mongolian and Criollo horses - they are undoubtedly and necessarily tough, hard working, sound and often long lived but wouldn't, at first glance, satisfy many of our ideas of good conformation.  Not neccessarily glamorous either but if I had to count on one to get me from A to B I think I would rather have a 14hh steppe pony/criollo than a gorgeous European warmblood.  But everyone wants different things.


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Well, I am used to looking at them, and most modern horses' hind ends look very odd to me! Spanish horses are a different shape; their necks are higher, their forelimbs are set further forward, croups are sometimes rounder, sometimes flatter, hind limb angles are greater, heads are longer & narrower, they don't carry their tails, etc., etc. They move differently too, and don't move their backs like warmbloods do (thankfully, if you like being comfortable). A lot of people get in trouble when they start trying to make them go like the horses they are used to, or "correctly", as it's often put. It often doesn't go well if you try and make them go long and low - they're not built to do that, most don't go well in a snaffle; they're used to curb bits, a whole host of difference.....

I am usually looking at the low end of the market and expect to pay €1,500 - €4,000, my stated budget is €1,500 - €3,000. The last horse I bought was €2,000, *but* I am always looking at the less fashionable type of horse: small, very old fashioned movement (high knee action, often dishing), grey, roman nose, will buy mares, stallions, don't need PRE reg and don't mind a cruzado (mixed breed). If I was looking for something fancy - colours, 16.2h+, flat "dressage" movement, dished head, then it would be €5,000 ++++
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean and don't get me wrong I really like them as a breed, I have seen pictures of some of yours and they didn't look like some that were posted on here, I had a friend that had 2 and they definitely didn't have back ends like that, so I guess you get the odd few that tend to look that way.

It's a bit like Arabs as well I have 2 both put together very differently, and I know some tend to be croup high in general as a breed I have one that is one that isn't, I would consider an Iberian I have always liked them I must have a thing for flowing hair!


----------



## Clodagh (24 May 2020)

I have messaged a friend of mine who breeds Arabs. Proper ones, Crabbet and Russian. She hasn't anything herself as she has very few folas but she might know of something.


----------



## Clodagh (24 May 2020)

Have you looked on here...
http://www.arabianlines.com/for_sale/geldings.htm
(I haven't read the whole thread).
Friend doesn't know of anything hiding under the radar at the moment.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (24 May 2020)

Ycbm - from the photos the handler could well be holding him back/pulling him their way especially if he is a big mover and they cannot keep up (they look rather small lol!) and this could make his neck look rather odd as his head is facing more towards the handler.

His sire is special too, a proper old fashioned leg in each corner welsh cob - wonder what his dam is like. I would say he is worth the 3k especially if his dam has good lines. I would definitely go and see him, see if they’ll free school him so you can see his Unrestricted movement.


----------



## be positive (24 May 2020)

I saw some hock xrays recently of a PRE, very low mileage but of the taller more leggy type, the vet was amazed at the condition of the joints and was equally amazed that the horse was not usually crippled, she was that day due to a kick which was why the xrays were being done, the owners have the whole family they imported, dad, now gelded, mum and two offspring, the youngest is the only one that is really sound and that is a bit questionable at times, that said their temperament is super, the one in work has a real can do attitude despite being ridden most of the time by a relative novice.


----------



## Cloball (24 May 2020)

I am not sure where I would start looking but I have ridden a couple of lovely game hispano Arabs might be worth considering?

Does anyone else want Cortez to find them a horse? Probably also need to teach me to ride it and keep it appropriately though.


----------



## southerncomfort (24 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			we had a sec D. Never ever again. Not in a hundred million years. He was a very sweet horse. He walked through stable doors literally, split the planks straight down the middle he was so strong. He may have been better as a driving horse. Riding he was quite scary. You would be riding along the road happily at a walk and next thing with no warning he would have jumped sideways up a 4 feet bank or you would be riding in one direction on the common and suddenly find yourself going in the other direction. He could turn through 180 degrees at the drop of a hat before you even realised.
He had to be introduced to every sheep we met out riding individually and on Dartmoor there are an awful lot of sheep.
He couldn't realise that 1 sheep looked pretty much the same as another.
I did take him to some 25 mile rides. He always had to be vetted in a bridle, there was no way of holding him otherwise. I remember riding alone on one on the outskirts of a village. We met a cat and he totally refused to go past it. We had to wait for the next riders to catch up to get past it. At home one of our cats slept on his back in the stable. His brain power was, well, non existent.
I remember one day OH took us out in the lorry about 10 miles from home. I rode him, got back to the lorry and he totally refused to load. Just couldn't get him in. I had to ride home. How intelligent is that? nice ride in the lorry (which he was very used to) or have to work and I did make him work after that balls up. 

I retired him at about 13. He was lucky we had the land and stabling so he could just live out his life in retirement. He died at 27. He was very very hard work to ride and I just gave up. There was just no pleasure in it.

He was the  most beautiful horse ever, he could jump anything but he just didn't wish to do so most of the time with a rider on his back.
I made a bad mistake when I had him vetted. The person who had broken and trained him rode for the vet. Looking back I could see what a really good rider she was and how much work she had to put into riding him.

After that I've stuck to breeds with a brain and a lot more cooperation. 

Click to expand...

Re sheep.

My old D mare adored the ewes and lambs in the next door fiel and would spend hours with her head over the wall saying hello to them.

Blooming creature would still spook at every single sheep out on a hack. I'm sure she genuinely believed that 'her sheep' were completely different to the alien sheep outside!

Loved the bones of her.


----------



## HashRouge (24 May 2020)

I know this thread has moved on from Arabs slightly towards PREs, but I've just got back from a glorious hack on my share horse and just wanted to say confirm that Arabs are wonderful. I always think riding them is so different to riding anything else - just fabulous! Though of course I imagine that you get the same feeling (albeit a very different kind of ride) with a PRE.


----------



## paddy555 (24 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I know this thread has moved on from Arabs slightly towards PREs, but I've just got back from a glorious hack on my share horse and just wanted to say confirm that Arabs are wonderful. I always think riding them is so different to riding anything else - just fabulous! Though of course I imagine that you get the same feeling (albeit a very different kind of ride) with a PRE.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree they are wonderful. Nothing like them but I think they are very much "horses for courses" .
If your interests lie in wonderful hacks out with your horse an arab is the chap for you. If you want some hacking but also like your arena work a fair bit then a PRE may be more suitable.

Both however are wonderful, light intelligent horses a large number of which are happy to bond with their human and work well and enthusiastically for them. Those are the traits, along with a good pedigree of toughness and soundness that I think are important for the "older" rider.
Being an "older rider" these were the things that were important to me when I chose the horse for my dotage. 

ETA I learnt very early in life that looks are not important in a horse. They are way down the line. Lots  more important things.


----------



## Cortez (24 May 2020)

Agree 100% with this ^^^^ I find if you like Arabs, you will also get along with PRE's, they are very alike in their "people-ness" - sorry, I mean they are both breeds that tend to like people/humans and want to please. Neither breed is especially oriented to modern horse sports, however, which doesn't mean they can't do them if that's what owner wants.


----------



## Palindrome (24 May 2020)

It's true that PREs are particularly comfortable to ride, particularly in trot, their legs move like little knitting needles in perfect rythm and their back don't move much.
My family has 3 PREs and none of them are post legged (all barefoot too with excellent hoof quality), you need to buy from the right breeders. If you intend to keep and want a diluted, I would look into importing a foal/yearling from a reputable breeder. It is within your budget, although you would have to wait a bit for the horse to grow up.


----------



## NinjaPony (24 May 2020)

This thread is making me think I might go for a PRE for my next horse.....

I am that rider who wants something that will hack, but also likes arena work. Dressage is my passion, and having got my connie up to Medium, I don't think you need a warmblood to enjoy yourself and get decent scores. Much prefer to work with the horse I have to the best of its ability, rather than try and train it like a warmblood.

I rode a stunning lusitano in Portugal a few years ago, very comfortable, but powerful. Nice and wide, you really felt like you had a proper horse underneath you.

I digress. I've been following with interest!! I've got a weakness for Arabs too, we have a stunning black Arab yearling at my yard. Interesting, he is endurance bred, and is pretty tall and gangly already, though very typey otherwise. In my mind, they are the ultimate hacking horse for riders who want a bit of spirit and fire!

I am another one who would never have a Welsh D.... I've never met one that isn't seriously quirky. They are beautiful, and often talented but I can't be doing with the hysterics. I've ridden plenty, and got on with quite a few, but all of them seem to have a screw loose somewhere, it just varies as to how it manifests itself! And I say this as the owner of a hysterical welsh A. He is bad enough at 11.2hh, I often think he would be lethal at 14.2hh.


----------



## Cortez (24 May 2020)

**CAUTION*CAUTION** Spanish horses are not for everyone! The most screwed up horses I have ever had to try and fix have all been PRE's (and from the UK, as a matter of fact). I very strongly advise that you do a lot of research, riding - with people who understand them, and serious investigation into different ways of riding before you commit to a Spanish horse.


----------



## cobgoblin (24 May 2020)

Cortez said:



**CAUTION*CAUTION** Spanish horses are not for everyone! The most screwed up horses I have ever had to try and fix have all been PRE's (and from the UK, as a matter of fact). I very strongly advise that you do a lot of research, riding - with people who understand them, and serious investigation into different ways of riding before you commit to a Spanish horse.
		
Click to expand...

What would you say was the major difference when riding a PRE?
.


----------



## Flame_ (24 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			totally agree they are wonderful. Nothing like them but I think they are very much "horses for courses" .
If your interests lie in wonderful hacks out with your horse an arab is the chap for you. If you want some hacking but also like your arena work a fair bit then a PRE may be more suitable.

Both however are wonderful, light intelligent horses a large number of which are happy to bond with their human and work well and enthusiastically for them. Those are the traits, along with a good pedigree of toughness and soundness that I think are important for the "older" rider.
Being an "older rider" these were the things that were important to me when I chose the horse for my dotage. 

ETA I learnt very early in life that looks are not important in a horse. They are way down the line. Lots  more important things.
		
Click to expand...

My arab is very capable in the school once he applies himself psycholgically (until then he's preoccupied with imaginary monsters in bushes, whether or not he needs the toilet, what's happening in a distant field, etc). The relationship is a very intriguing mind game, who should be in control type, whereas my last arab was totally straightforward, honest and submissive. Hacking success is variable. I recommend this sort for the entertainment factor alone and for how rewarding it is when they do concede you might be on the same side. Flame fought me and my plans most of the time but when we were in the shit she could and did save both our backsides, and my current arab has the same brain capability. I absolutely love them and I'm still hoping you find a clever arab, OP, it'll be fun to read about. 

ETA I meant to say I knew I'd buy my horse before I even viewed him just from his photos because I'm a superficial cow and he is, to me, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## NinjaPony (24 May 2020)

Cortez said:



**CAUTION*CAUTION** Spanish horses are not for everyone! The most screwed up horses I have ever had to try and fix have all been PRE's (and from the UK, as a matter of fact). I very strongly advise that you do a lot of research, riding - with people who understand them, and serious investigation into different ways of riding before you commit to a Spanish horse.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right too. Certainly not the kind of horse to get on a whim. I won't be in a position to have another horse for quite a while, so plenty of time to research, try different horses and speak to people I trust in the meantime. It seems a lot of issues arise when people buy one because they are beautiful, and expect it to behave like an 'English' horse.


----------



## Cortez (24 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			What would you say was the major difference when riding a PRE?
.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to articulate (especially without being rude about people's riding), but they tend to become upset with unbalanced, unclear, insensitive riding. They are sensitive, responsive and try really, really hard to please. If they can't understand what you are "saying" they can really lose the plot. Some get frightened and spook, some just lose the will to live.

They are brave (let's not forget they were bred to be war horses and to fight bulls), but unclear, heavy handed, and - not to put too fine a point on it, incompetent - riding scares them.


----------



## palo1 (24 May 2020)

NinjaPony said:



			This thread is making me think I might go for a PRE for my next horse.....

I am that rider who wants something that will hack, but also likes arena work. Dressage is my passion, and having got my connie up to Medium, I don't think you need a warmblood to enjoy yourself and get decent scores. Much prefer to work with the horse I have to the best of its ability, rather than try and train it like a warmblood.

I rode a stunning lusitano in Portugal a few years ago, very comfortable, but powerful. Nice and wide, you really felt like you had a proper horse underneath you.

I digress. I've been following with interest!! I've got a weakness for Arabs too, we have a stunning black Arab yearling at my yard. Interesting, he is endurance bred, and is pretty tall and gangly already, though very typey otherwise. In my mind, they are the ultimate hacking horse for riders who want a bit of spirit and fire!

I am another one who would never have a Welsh D.... I've never met one that isn't seriously quirky. They are beautiful, and often talented but I can't be doing with the hysterics. I've ridden plenty, and got on with quite a few, but all of them seem to have a screw loose somewhere, it just varies as to how it manifests itself! And I say this as the owner of a hysterical welsh A. He is bad enough at 11.2hh, I often think he would be lethal at 14.2hh.
		
Click to expand...

It's a real shame that the Ds seem to have a 'reputation'    I only really know brilliant and capable ones but often read about difficult ones!  For my own experience I chose the mare I have now because I know and have seen many of her relatives in action and whilst certainly spirited, sensitive and strong they are really honest, sweet horses.    As I don't know any really horrible ones I don't really get the issues!  But I wouldn't say they are for a novice - pony brain in horse body and they can be surprisingly athletic. My Arab x gent is sharp and sensitive and so is my Welshie but I like my horses like that.   I have loved riding Spanish horses too but they are too expensive for me to buy and I have no clue about their bloodlines or their formative education on the whole; I don't feel familiar enough with them to take a punt on either a started one or an unstarted one!! I think @ycbm is deffo on a good line of enquiry though between Arabs, Welshies and Spaniards !!  I am sure you will find something brilliant, fun/interesting to work with and beautiful too.    I can't wait to see which way you go now!!


----------



## milliepops (24 May 2020)

i think the welsh ds can be clever and sensitive like many other breeds that seem way more fancy. Because they are not expensive and there are lots around they are accessible.   people end up getting overhorsed and "training" them in a way that allows them to use their energy for evil rather than good  I've only ever had examples like that where they've gone wrong in the past and need sorting but I would definitely like a blank canvas like yours at some point palo


----------



## Lammy (24 May 2020)

You have to have a sense of humour to have a D and just kind of...ignore the silliness. It reminds me of a time I put a friend on my old mare to accompany me out hacking with me on my youngster. Silly old mare was snorting and looking at invisible monsters and friend was getting more and more worried. I told her to just ignore her as she was far to conservative with her energy to go bolting across the field! Friend didn’t get back on her after! 🤣
My next horse will be a D no doubt about it, I love their nature. They can be challenging but once they trust you, you’ll have no better partner.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Hard to articulate (especially without being rude about people's riding), but they tend to become upset with unbalanced, unclear, insensitive riding. They are sensitive, responsive and try really, really hard to please. If they can't understand what you are "saying" they can really lose the plot. Some get frightened and spook, some just lose the will to live.

They are brave (let's not forget they were bred to be war horses and to fight bulls), but unclear, heavy handed, and - not to put too fine a point on it, incompetent - riding scares them.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree that they don't like un clear or mixed messages or (for mine at least) to be hassled/nagged. Mine don't like to be drilled either doing something a couple of times is enough, going over and over things seems to frustrate them! However, I don't think you have to be an amazing rider to get on with one just be clear, I have a weird right leg after an injury so it can do slightly strange things, but as I have trained all of mine to the aids that I can give they are perfectly responsive to what wouldn't be a classic aid.


----------



## Cortez (24 May 2020)

....you don't have to be an amazing rider to be competent.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			....you don't have to be an amazing rider to be competent.
		
Click to expand...

No, but I think a lot of riders 'panic' a bit about riding iberian horses and forget about just riding, they're different to other horses but not so different that competent riding on another type of horse wouldn't equal competent riding on an iberian.


----------



## PapaverFollis (24 May 2020)

I'd love a PRE or other Spanish horse or an Arab or another Anglo-arab.  But they do seem a bit fancy for me and my bumbling about.  Living vicariously through this thread for the moment!


----------



## Cortez (24 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			No, but I think a lot of riders 'panic' a bit about riding iberian horses and forget about just riding, they're different to other horses but not so different that competent riding on another type of horse wouldn't equal competent riding on an iberian.
		
Click to expand...

I think anyone who wants to ride a Spanish horse, especially one trained in Spain, should definitely do two things: 1) Take some lessons from an instructor who knows and understands Iberians, preferably on a Spanish horse. 2) Ditch the idea that there is only one way to ride that is "correct", especially if the One Way is the BHS one.

PapaF - there are plenty of bumbling Spanish riders, they just bumble in a Spanish way....


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			I think anyone who wants to ride a Spanish horse, especially one trained in Spain, should definitely do two things: 1) Take some lessons from an instructor who knows and understands Iberians, preferably on a Spanish horse. 2) Ditch the idea that there is only one way to ride that is "correct", especially if the One Way is the BHS one.

PapaF - there are plenty of bumbling Spanish riders, they just bumble in a Spanish way....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's just the way I naturally tend to ride but I find them a lot easier to ride then other types. I really can't get on with ex racers, and if I'm honest they scare me a little, but I've always had a great time on iberians. I should caveat I did go to Portugal and did train GP out there but that was after starting out with PRE's. 

I think if people gave them a go at say a centre in Spain or Portugal then they might surprise themselves! 

P.s I think you knew the sire of one of mine Lengueto V


----------



## NinjaPony (24 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			It's a real shame that the Ds seem to have a 'reputation'    I only really know brilliant and capable ones but often read about difficult ones!  For my own experience I chose the mare I have now because I know and have seen many of her relatives in action and whilst certainly spirited, sensitive and strong they are really honest, sweet horses.    As I don't know any really horrible ones I don't really get the issues!  But I wouldn't say they are for a novice - pony brain in horse body and they can be surprisingly athletic. My Arab x gent is sharp and sensitive and so is my Welshie but I like my horses like that.   I have loved riding Spanish horses too but they are too expensive for me to buy and I have no clue about their bloodlines or their formative education on the whole; I don't feel familiar enough with them to take a punt on either a started one or an unstarted one!! I think @ycbm is deffo on a good line of enquiry though between Arabs, Welshies and Spaniards !!  I am sure you will find something brilliant, fun/interesting to work with and beautiful too.   I can't wait to see which way you go now!!
		
Click to expand...

I think the reason for the reputation is inexperienced people buying one because they are good looking, cheap and tough, and not understanding that they are sensitive, often quite reactive and like to push boundaries. Which is why you get a lot of badly behaved, neurotic and bargy Welsh Ds.... 

I'm sure that a blank canvas D, started by someone who really knows the breed and knows what they are doing, is quite a different prospect. Unfortunately, I've never met or ridden any in that situation. So I would be very reluctant to buy one, unless I knew exactly who had raised and trained it, and had done my research into the lines. 

Don't get me wrong, I adore my welsh boy... but he also had a bad upbringing and I'm still dealing with the consequences of that now. They have long memories...


----------



## palo1 (24 May 2020)

I don't want to derail this thread but goodness how I wish that straightforward riding competence, basic knowledge, confidence in oneself and joy in the horse-human partnership were taught in this country.  Personally I see and hear a lot about fearful, 'un-educated' (in really the most basic sense) and sentimental equestrianism that really doesn't engender pride, confidence and just simple happiness in working with a horse. I have experienced myself both excellent teaching which has absolutely facilitated riding competently on a decent horse as well as miserable, footling, overly critical teaching on the dreariest of poor horses   But one's own horse should be special and thankfully when we own a horse we can choose our teachers/trainers/influences.


----------



## Chinchilla (24 May 2020)

This thread is making me want an arab as a little happy hacker ...ooops. And we still haven't found ycbm a horse!


----------



## JJS (24 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Hard to articulate (especially without being rude about people's riding), but they tend to become upset with unbalanced, unclear, insensitive riding. They are sensitive, responsive and try really, really hard to please. If they can't understand what you are "saying" they can really lose the plot. Some get frightened and spook, some just lose the will to live.

They are brave (let's not forget they were bred to be war horses and to fight bulls), but unclear, heavy handed, and - not to put too fine a point on it, incompetent - riding scares them.
		
Click to expand...

TBH, I feel that this is the case with sensitive breeds in general! I can think of many Thoroughbreds who this could describe, as well as a number of Welsh Ds: all brave and willing horses who want to please, but begin to struggle when they don’t understand what’s being asked of them. I think that’s why it’s usually a good idea to familiarise yourself with any breed that you want to buy before you start looking.


----------



## palo1 (24 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			i think the welsh ds can be clever and sensitive like many other breeds that seem way more fancy. Because they are not expensive and there are lots around they are accessible.   people end up getting overhorsed and "training" them in a way that allows them to use their energy for evil rather than good  I've only ever had examples like that where they've gone wrong in the past and need sorting but I would definitely like a blank canvas like yours at some point palo 

Click to expand...


I hope you have that chance too   My very sweet and honest blank canvas last summer, learning about 'visiting' whilst we long reined round the local lanes and tracks.  Please forgive all the tack - we were at that bit of training!   For me she is beautiful and so interesting to work with.   

https://scontent.flhr4-2.fna.fbcdn....c24ebc67157a867510326fb222a9&oe=5EEE2D81&dl=1


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			I hope you have that chance too   My very sweet and honest blank canvas last summer, learning about 'visiting' whilst we long reined round the local lanes and tracks.  Please forgive all the tack - we were at that bit of training!   For me she is beautiful and so interesting to work with.   

https://scontent.flhr4-2.fna.fbcdn....c24ebc67157a867510326fb222a9&oe=5EEE2D81&dl=1

Click to expand...


She's a cracker.   Lovely mare.

I want something interesting and even a little challenging to take my mind off where Muffin is headed.  Not a complete nutter.  I hope I will be able to judge when I see the colt which side of the line he is likely to be on once his balls are gone.  

My plan is to find something as soon as I can that will 'do'. It doesn't have to be perfect and if I don't gel with it I will sell it.  

And meanwhile I take up Cortez' offer to find me a PRE,  however long that takes.  To ride,  what people are describing is just like Ludo temperamentally, but very different physically,  which would be great.  And I have now set my heart on retiring from my riding days with a PRE and Ludo getting old with me, if I can keep them in one piece.  

Now I just need to give myself a slap and get some motivation for a trip to Rossendale. 

.


----------



## J&S (24 May 2020)

This thread makes me want to relate my personal experience with a Welsh D.  Nearly 50 years ago (!) when I was but a stripling in my 20's I had a friend who moved himself and family out to Wales. not too far from Crickhowell.  BF and I went to stay and I was so thrilled to find he had a pony.  The friend couldn't ride one side of this pony, not helped by the fact he couldn't even put the bridle on properly, however, we got over all that and went to see a local farmer to borrow another horse for me to ride out with him.  This was a sorrel mare, probably 14.1hh ish, no shoes, tangled mane, goodness knows when she had last been ridden but farmer said to take great care of her because she was actually sold (for the huge sum of £200.00) to Swedish RDA.  Well,I didn't have to go far to know why, she was so comfortable, amazingly sure footed, just perfect over the rocky tracks, I could not have been happier than riding her. So has the breed changed in temperament since then, or was I just very lucky??


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			This thread is making me want an arab as a little happy hacker ...ooops. And we still haven't found ycbm a horse!
		
Click to expand...


No,  you are all letting me down 🤣  And I found the colt myself 😝

To be fair,  there's not a lot for sale if you aren't looking for a sports horse,  is there?


----------



## palo1 (24 May 2020)

J&S said:



			This thread makes me want to relate my personal experience with a Welsh D.  Nearly 50 years ago (!) when I was but a stripling in my 20's I had a friend who moved himself and family out to Wales. not too far from Crickhowell.  BF and I went to stay and I was so thrilled to find he had a pony.  The friend couldn't ride one side of this pony, not helped by the fact he couldn't even put the bridle on properly, however, we got over all that and went to see a local farmer to borrow another horse for me to ride out with him.  This was a sorrel mare, probably 14.1hh ish, no shoes, tangled mane, goodness knows when she had last been ridden but farmer said to take great care of her because she was actually sold (for the huge sum of £200.00) to Swedish RDA.  Well,I didn't have to go far to know why, she was so comfortable, amazingly sure footed, just perfect over the rocky tracks, I could not have been happier than riding her. So has the breed changed in temperament since then, or was I just very lucky??
		
Click to expand...


I live quite near Crickhowell so know the terrain you mean!!   I think as the Welshies are essentially a working breed they actually need work in order to be at their best.  Having to think where they put their feet and probably working over considerable distance or in formal hard work such as dressage/jumping/eventing/other (!!) probably works well for their minds and bodies.  I am not sure that walking round a 3 mile block at weekends sort of hacking (nothing wrong with this at all btw)  or repetitive low level 'schooling' cuts the mustard for them physically or mentally.  Arabs similarly...!


----------



## cobgoblin (24 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			No,  you are all letting me down 🤣  And I found the colt myself 😝

To be fair,  there's not a lot for sale if you aren't looking for a sports horse,  is there?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, everything is grey, chestnut, or dark bay.. Or too young or old.. Or too expensive and/or abroad.
.


----------



## Flame_ (24 May 2020)

Have a look at Cumbria Arabians facebook page. There's a very smart horse for sale on there. It doesn't say the height though.


----------



## wren123 (24 May 2020)

She is gorgeous @palo1!


----------



## Shady (24 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Actually, everything is grey, chestnut, or dark bay.. Or too young or old.. Or too expensive and/or abroad.
.
		
Click to expand...

Lol. I found some absolutely beautiful PRE's over here but they are all grey , bay or mares!


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2020)

Bay would be lovely,  just not the ones that are dark brown all over.  though I could possibly be persuaded if everything else was perfect.  

.


----------



## milliepops (24 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			I live quite near Crickhowell so know the terrain you mean!!   I think as the Welshies are essentially a working breed they actually need work in order to be at their best.  Having to think where they put their feet and probably working over considerable distance or in formal hard work such as dressage/jumping/eventing/other (!!) probably works well for their minds and bodies.  I am not sure that walking round a 3 mile block at weekends sort of hacking (nothing wrong with this at all btw)  or repetitive low level 'schooling' cuts the mustard for them physically or mentally.  Arabs similarly...!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this. Mine has got easier and more enjoyable the harder the work has got. She couldnt be arsed with going round a prelim test. Ask her for some piaffe steps and she will decide if she thinks you are worthy and then get stuck in. I think they have a work ethic that just needs channeling otherwise they work for themselves. Its that pony brain


----------



## palo1 (24 May 2020)

wren123 said:



			She is gorgeous @palo1!
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that but I love her


----------



## palo1 (24 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			Absolutely this. Mine has got easier and more enjoyable the harder the work has got. She couldnt be arsed with going round a prelim test. Ask her for some piaffe steps and she will decide if she thinks you are worthy and then get stuck in. I think they have a work ethic that just needs channeling otherwise they work for themselves. Its that pony brain 

Click to expand...

I think Kira is probably quite special as well as being very lucky!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (24 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Hard to articulate (especially without being rude about people's riding), but they tend to become upset with unbalanced, unclear, insensitive riding. They are sensitive, responsive and try really, really hard to please. If they can't understand what you are "saying" they can really lose the plot. Some get frightened and spook, some just lose the will to live.

They are brave (let's not forget they were bred to be war horses and to fight bulls), but unclear, heavy handed, and - not to put too fine a point on it, incompetent - riding scares them.
		
Click to expand...

Brave? Ha! Tell that to my 8 year old PRE 😂 He's such a dramatic little chicken at times! Part of me thinks that he creates drama for his own entertainment. 

I let very few people ride him. A friend and I swapped horses, and her WB felt like riding a cement block, and she was frightened of my PRE because he was forward. Well, yeah, when you say "go" he goes. He'd never run away with anyone, but when you ask for trot, he cracks on, and he's got a nice big swinging walk. He also feels faster than he looks, I think. 

Another friend and I swapped while I was schooling her horse and she was far too unsteady for him and didn't have enough body awareness. He was fine, but a bit tense and confused. 

He really responds to your body language. I'm not the most graceful of individuals but I am aware of my body and its so easy to speak to him with my body on the ground and in the saddle. So many riders and handlers are so unaware. 

On occasion, whether it be in hand, in his field, or under saddle he will spook or startle at something. He does what I call the "Spanish shuffle" where he moves his legs very fast, yet goes no where 🤣

But through all of his weirdness and antics, he's taught me so much. He has taught me to ride with my brain. I bought him as a just started 5 year old and I've been his only rider aside from the man that started him. When I ride other horses, I just...cannot. They're so dead and unresponsive. 

If you're a mindful and skilled rider, you'll appreciate the abilities of these horses. They learn so fast (which is both good and bad) and the relationship with a PRE is like no other - sounds cheesy, I know. Someone once said this to me and I thought "yeah, yeah, whatever" but now I know what they were taking about. 

So while I am team Iberian, it is important to make sure that they are right for you and you are right for them.


----------



## J&S (24 May 2020)

Palo, I agree with you about Arabs and doing a job.  They may look beautiful standing there or floating around but what they want is to be out doing endurance or as my father did with his in the Far East, he played polo, drove , hacked for miles, lent the horse to his girl friend, etc etc and the horse thrived on the work.  He was called Prince in English but I have the pedigree translated by the chief of Police in Palestine and it has all the Sheiks' signatures on it, dated 1933.  He adored his horse and I have an album of photos of "Prince".


----------



## BBP (24 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			P.s I think you knew the sire of one of mine Lengueto V 

Click to expand...

I’m pretty sure that’s BBPs grandsire!


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 May 2020)

Flame_ said:



			My arab is very capable in the school once he applies himself psycholgically (until then he's preoccupied with imaginary monsters in bushes, whether or not he needs the toilet, what's happening in a distant field, etc). The relationship is a very intriguing mind game, who should be in control type, whereas my last arab was totally straightforward, honest and submissive. Hacking success is variable. I recommend this sort for the entertainment factor alone and for how rewarding it is when they do concede you might be on the same side. Flame fought me and my plans most of the time but when we were in the shit she could and did save both our backsides, and my current arab has the same brain capability. I absolutely love them and I'm still hoping you find a clever arab, OP, it'll be fun to read about. 

ETA I meant to say I knew I'd buy my horse before I even viewed him just from his photos because I'm a superficial cow and he is, to me, absolutely gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

Your Arab sounds like my 2 they school really well but 1 often thinks it's all a waste of time and gets easily distracted, funnily enough he is the one that finds some schooling more difficult, the other one can do some sharp spooks but finds schooling easy and is quite talented and learns things really easily, even my dressage warmblood loving instructor loved riding him.

So I think you can have Arabs that will school quite happily but I think it's all down to how you do it, a bit like the pre they are not for everyone and in the wrong hands can be easily screwed up seen few myself and know a few people turn them around.


----------



## PapaverFollis (24 May 2020)

My anglo arab "hated" schooling when I got her.  I suspect she actually hated heavy handed schooling where her head was forced into an "outline" and she didn't get to express her opinion about any of it.  She liked expressing an opinion. 😂  She taught me how to be a diplomatic rider that's for sure.  She was a very araby anglo arab.


----------



## Cortez (24 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			P.s I think you knew the sire of one of mine Lengueto V 

Click to expand...

I did indeed: I absolutely loved Lenny; he was a fiery bullfight-bred Borhorquez horse, and as kind as they come. Made lovely babies, from all sorts of mares.


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			I did indeed: I absolutely loved Lenny; he was a fiery bullfight-bred Borhorquez horse, and as kind as they come. Made lovely babies, from all sorts of mares.
		
Click to expand...


I can't help smiling at the name,  it doesn't quite go with the macho breeding 😁

.


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2020)

Going to see the blond boy on Tuesday evening. I didn't really want to ring but I gave myself a kick up the arse and if nothing else it will be an evening out.  

I think he was bought to sell.  I have no problem with that if she had the nous to buy a nice horse and make a few bob on it.  Loads,  catches and can be seen with tack on, apparently.  I'll try and look forward to it and then try not to make a knee jerk purchase just to cheer myself up! 

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			I did indeed: I absolutely loved Lenny; he was a fiery bullfight-bred Borhorquez horse, and as kind as they come. Made lovely babies, from all sorts of mares.
		
Click to expand...

I think he made a nice one when he sired mine . His owner is the UK agent for the dilute stud that I mentioned above, all her stud stallions are from him now.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Going to see the blond boy on Tuesday evening. I didn't really want to ring but I gave myself a kick up the arse and if nothing else it will be an evening out. 

I think he was bought to sell.  I have no problem with that if she had the nous to buy a nice horse and make a few bob on it.  Loads,  catches and can be seen with tack on, apparently.  I'll try and look forward to it and then try not to make a knee jerk purchase just to cheer myself up!

.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 May 2020)

BBP said:



			I’m pretty sure that’s BBPs grandsire!
		
Click to expand...

Ah awesome , mine is also slightly bonkers too 🤣.


----------



## Cortez (24 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I think he made a nice one when he sired mine . His owner is the UK agent for the dilute stud that I mentioned above, all her stud stallions are from him now.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Sam's gone over to the pink side  I  don't mind the dilutes, but I wouldn't go out to buy one - they got stupid popular with the foreign buyers for a while and the Spanish breeders went all out to cash in. More back to normal now, thankfully.


----------



## cobgoblin (24 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Going to see the blond boy on Tuesday evening. I didn't really want to ring but I gave myself a kick up the arse and if nothing else it will be an evening out.  

I think he was bought to sell.  I have no problem with that if she had the nous to buy a nice horse and make a few bob on it.  Loads,  catches and can be seen with tack on, apparently.  I'll try and look forward to it and then try not to make a knee jerk purchase just to cheer myself up! 

.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck, you might get a nice surprise. 
Its an outing anyway, a rarity these days. 
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Yeah, Sam's gone over to the pink side  I  don't mind the dilutes, but I wouldn't go out to buy one - they got stupid popular with the foreign buyers for a while and the Spanish breeders went all out to cash in. More back to normal now, thankfully.
		
Click to expand...

All of mine are brown with no white, but I do sometimes fancy a strange coloured one, but I'm not sure if I could deal with the cleaning. 🤣


----------



## blodwyn1 (24 May 2020)

If you have his registered name you can trace him if he has gone through brightwells as all their results are on line. I think he is also on horsequest for £3500 with an equally bad photo!


----------



## cobgoblin (24 May 2020)

blodwyn1 said:



			If you have his registered name you can trace him if he has gone through brightwells as all their results are on line. I think he is also on horsequest for £3500 with an equally bad photo!
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean this.. 
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/4/native-ponies-for-sale/119/welsh-section-d

Looks a lot redder there. 
.


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2020)

Same number.  Bright red.  Swore I would not have another bright red and white.


----------



## blodwyn1 (24 May 2020)

229953?


----------



## cobgoblin (24 May 2020)

Oops!


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (24 May 2020)

Now his neck looks pretty substantial on that photo! He’s very smart. Good luck with the viewing!


----------



## McFluff (24 May 2020)

Good luck with the viewing. In my experience with WelshD (ridden them for years and now have my own) they (can) have a lot of the qualities of both Arabs and pre.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

I have cancelled.  He is a colour I promised my OH I would not buy. I have owned several bright chestnuts with a lot of white  and in one way or another they were all temperamentally high maintenance horses.  I discussed it once with a vet who grew up among horse traders and she says the same.  Not all,  of course,  just a high proportion.  

And I am so fragile at the moment over Muffin, who made it clear today that he did not want a saddle on his back,  that I might buy him 'by accident', as a knee jerk, and regret it.  It's a bad time of year to geld a stallion,  too. 

Keep looking please?

.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 May 2020)

I think that is a very sensible and thoughtful decision on your part. The search continues!


----------



## blodwyn1 (25 May 2020)

If you want a section d i strongly suggest you contact studs directly. My best d mares all came direct from the breeders and had never been traumatised by sales. I always research bloodlines and what they have achieved. I love the breed .


----------



## ester (25 May 2020)

Frank is uphauled  (at the times of year that is bright chestnut not darker  )

(doesn't he only have 1 white sock and a stripe? that's not a lot?)


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 May 2020)

Way to young but lovely and not too expensive for the type 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/millparkandalusianstud/permalink/2915104055203724/


----------



## PapaverFollis (25 May 2020)

Darn it. Now I've found a 3 year old Granny horse and I want her! 😥 But no horse buying money or field space or ability to bring on a 3 year old...


----------



## Chinchilla (25 May 2020)

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/stunning-palomino-part-bred-arab-/Horses/600382


----------



## Chinchilla (25 May 2020)

Has this lad been ruled out, I can't remember? http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_66560.html 
(I like him. No idea why. But I really do.)


Andalusian (dark brown though?) http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_67473.html 
And the age isn't on the advert. Infuriating.


----------



## PapaverFollis (25 May 2020)

I also found a 23 year old horse for sale for £1500... the mind boggles as much as the heart breaks.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 May 2020)

I have a good friend selling a 3 year old d. Just a minor issue that it’s bay (bright bay though!) and a mare. Otherwise absolutely cracking mare and she’s around 15hh now.


----------



## Chinchilla (25 May 2020)

https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/clas...lay_db_button=on&db_id=160607&query=retrieval   4hrs away though


----------



## Archangel (25 May 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			I also found a 23 year old horse for sale for £1500... the mind boggles as much as the heart breaks.
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely horse, obviously much cherished. What a shame though.


----------



## palo1 (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I have cancelled.  He is a colour I promised my OH I would not buy. I have owned several bright chestnuts with a lot of white  and in one way or another they were all temperamentally high maintenance horses.  I discussed it once with a vet who grew up among horse traders and she says the same.  Not all,  of course,  just a high proportion.

And I am so fragile at the moment over Muffin, who made it clear today that he did not want a saddle on his back,  that I might buy him 'by accident', as a knee jerk, and regret it.  It's a bad time of year to geld a stallion,  too.

Keep looking please?

.
		
Click to expand...

Sensible decision if you were not entirely happy with what you were looking at.   I think if you really want something that is not too expensive, a nice project and unspoilt you should contact some of the studs directly.  Of course some/many of the studs you might like will be in Wales but if you don't want to spend too much money and can buy unseen/on photos and videos then that would be a good way forward.  You wouldn't necessarily waste your time travelling and can potentially choose colours/gender etc before you get anywhere near pictures. Same goes for any breed of course!! Also, you may well find a better bargain that way as there are no middle men wanting to make a bit of money as well as saving yourself time and energy going to view.  You are doing right by Muffin


----------



## Chinchilla (25 May 2020)

Is this too far out of budget? https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/229825


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 May 2020)

Welsh D geldings. Maybe a bit too far away?

This one is bay and south of Birmingham (but north of Worcester).
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...h+d+gelding&sectionId=3365&orderBy=mostRecent





A palomino, 8 yo, Lincolnshire.
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ding&sectionId=3365&orderBy=mostRecent&page=3


----------



## PapaverFollis (25 May 2020)

Oh my goodness! That palomino!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 May 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			I also found a 23 year old horse for sale for £1500... the mind boggles as much as the heart breaks.
		
Click to expand...

There was an ad I saw the other day for a horse with kissing spine and hocks that needed to be medicated, for sale for £2k!


----------



## cobgoblin (25 May 2020)

The palomino has big feet.


----------



## cauda equina (25 May 2020)

And is standing with hinds akimbo in both photos


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			I have a good friend selling a 3 year old d. Just a minor issue that it’s bay (bright bay though!) and a mare. Otherwise absolutely cracking mare and she’s around 15hh now.
		
Click to expand...


I'm interested.  Bright bay is my preference.  Mare is less of an issue now it is obvious that Muffin is more sore in hot weather than in cold, and his days are very literally numbered. I know Ludo is very sweet with mares,  even when he was a stallion.  

.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Welsh D geldings. Maybe a bit too far away?

This one is bay and south of Birmingham (but north of Worcester).
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...h+d+gelding&sectionId=3365&orderBy=mostRecent





A palomino, 8 yo, Lincolnshire.
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ding&sectionId=3365&orderBy=mostRecent&page=3





Click to expand...


Bay isn't bad,  is anyone close by who would like to go view?  Don't know how big it is though, I would need to ring. 


The other - navicular in the right fore. Classic stance!

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 May 2020)

Really sorry to hear about Muffin .
These 2 mares are both £2300. Luso x PRE
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2911712198919549/


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			There was an ad I saw the other day for a horse with kissing spine and hocks that needed to be medicated, for sale for £2k!
		
Click to expand...


I hope that is stupidity rather than deliberate avoidance your responsibilities to a horse! 

.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm interested.  Bright bay is my preference.  Mare is less of an issue now it is obvious that Muffin is more sore in hot weather than in cold, and his days are very literally numbered. I know Ludo is very sweet with mares,  even when he was a stallion.

.
		
Click to expand...

here’s her ad. She’s cheap, but I didn’t know about the capped hock thing until I found her advert just now. It wouldn’t bother me if I weren’t showing though as it’s superficial. I know the seller personally and she is very honest and trustworthy. 

https://secure.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119886099/3yo-welsh-section-d-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=Section+d&sectionId=2188


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Really sorry to hear about Muffin .
		
Click to expand...


He turned away when I went to tack him up today,  and we have just come home and found him using the throat high bar on the top of a door to take the weight of his head off his neck.  I can't mistake it for pollen allergy this time,  he is in pain in hot weather 🤕

.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			here’s her ad. She’s cheap, but I didn’t know about the capped hock thing until I found her advert just now. It wouldn’t bother me if I weren’t showing though as it’s superficial. I know the seller personally and she is very honest and trustworthy. 

https://secure.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119886099/3yo-welsh-section-d-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=Section+d&sectionId=2188

Click to expand...


Ding dong! She is lovely.  And not too far away,  I will contact them.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Ding dong! She is lovely.  And not too far away,  I will contact them.
		
Click to expand...

seller is lovely too. Fingers crossed! If you need me to get contact details again I can do.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			He turned away when I went to tack him up today,  and we have just come home and found him using the throat high bar on the top of a door to take the weight of his head off his neck.  I can't mistake it for pollen allergy this time,  he is in pain in hot weather 🤕

.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no 😢


----------



## Cortez (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Ding dong! She is lovely.  And not too far away,  I will contact them.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting....worth a look I'd say.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Really sorry to hear about Muffin .
These 2 mares are both £2300. Luso x PRE
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2911712198919549/

Click to expand...


Love them, have messaged. Would like Cortez opinion. They seem cheap? 

.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			seller is lovely too. Fingers crossed! If you need me to get contact details again I can do.
		
Click to expand...


Please.  I have offered to pay preloved,  but not if they store my card details.  No answer yet! 

.


----------



## palo1 (25 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			here’s her ad. She’s cheap, but I didn’t know about the capped hock thing until I found her advert just now. It wouldn’t bother me if I weren’t showing though as it’s superficial. I know the seller personally and she is very honest and trustworthy.

https://secure.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119886099/3yo-welsh-section-d-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=Section+d&sectionId=2188

Click to expand...

She looks nice - what is her breeding?


----------



## palo1 (25 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Really sorry to hear about Muffin .
These 2 mares are both £2300. Luso x PRE
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2911712198919549/

Click to expand...

These both look lovely in theory!!


----------



## Cortez (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Love them, have messaged. Would like Cortez opinion. They seem cheap?

.
		
Click to expand...

Like them both. Will PM you.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Love them, have messaged. Would like Cortez opinion. They seem cheap? 

.
		
Click to expand...


3 year old is now sold but I would consider the 2 year old (nicer colour as well) .


----------



## Cortez (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			3 year old is now sold but I would consider the 2 year old (nicer colour as well) .
		
Click to expand...

I like the two year old better too.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			She looks nice - what is her breeding?
		
Click to expand...

I’m not actually sure, I can find out though!


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			She looks nice - what is her breeding?
		
Click to expand...

By Gobell Telynor and out of Llynhelyg welsh lady. Grand sire is Gwynfaes Culhwch - one of my favourite Welsh cobs!


----------



## cobgoblin (25 May 2020)

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68686.html


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68686.html

Click to expand...


I think she's too small for me to play with this year,  I'd have problems riding a 14.2 with my length of leg, I think.  The other with capped hocks grabs me more,  too. Might come back to this one if no go on the other. 

Drumming my fingers for a number from PSD. 

.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I think she's too small for me to play with this year,  I'd have problems riding a 14.2 with my length of leg, I think.  The other with capped hocks grabs me more,  too. Might come back to this one of no go on the other.

Drumming my fingers for a number from PSD.

.
		
Click to expand...

Ah sorry I shall get it over to you now!


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

Evening call requested,  you're all going to have to wait 🤣 

I  wouldn't rule out buying the dun two year old Iberian mix and the Welsh D, play with the D this year and wait and see what the 2 year old turns into.  

Alternatively,  buy the 3 year old and let the Spanish horse find me some time in the future without looking too hard for it.  

It's a whole different ball game if I take Muffin and his protective/aggressive nature out of the picture.  Ludo is the kindest horse with mares. (And he was awesome to ride today,  bless his little heart. He covers SO much ground! )

.


----------



## DabDab (25 May 2020)

If fillies are go

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119872889/pre-andalusian-filly.html?ref=advert-share-email


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			I like the two year old better too.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in contact,  will view if she is close enough,  I think they are South Yorks, which is fine.  

.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			If fillies are go

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119872889/pre-andalusian-filly.html?ref=advert-share-email

Click to expand...


Too expensive for a colour that doesn't set me alight 

.


----------



## cobgoblin (25 May 2020)

This one's Hampshire, so too far?

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_67541.html


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Evening call requested,  you're all going to have to wait 🤣 

I  wouldn't rule out buying the dun two year old Iberian mix and the Welsh D, play with the D this year and wait and see what the 2 year old turns into.  

Alternatively,  buy the 3 year old and let the Spanish horse find me some time in the future without looking too hard for it.  

It's a whole different ball game if I take Muffin and his protective/aggressive nature out of the picture.  Ludo is the kindest horse with mares. (And he was awesome to ride today,  bless his little heart. He covers SO much ground! )

.
		
Click to expand...


Who am I kidding 'little' 🤣   He's heading for 16.2, still lanky longlegs, and completely unrecognisable from the 'might make 15.2' 2 year old I bought on a whim 3 years ago for his spots 🥰


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			This one's Hampshire, so too far?

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_67541.html

Click to expand...

Very nice,  shame she is so far away.  

what a difference including mares makes! 

.


----------



## chaps89 (25 May 2020)

The bright bay on preloved linked to on the previous page is 14.2hh and 4 years old  If you scroll down the ad page the info is there at the bottom


----------



## DabDab (25 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			This one's Hampshire, so too far?

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_67541.html

Click to expand...

She's very lovely


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

chaps89 said:



			The bright bay on preloved linked to on the previous page is 14.2hh and 4 years old  If you scroll down the ad page the info is there at the bottom
		
Click to expand...

too small then


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 May 2020)

chaps89 said:



			The bright bay on preloved linked to on the previous page is 14.2hh and 4 years old  If you scroll down the ad page the info is there at the bottom
		
Click to expand...

the one I’ve sent over? She’s almost 15hh and 3.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			the one I’ve sent over? She’s almost 15hh and 3.
		
Click to expand...

Different one. That mare pf 'yours' is a sweetheart,  you can just see it in her face.,

.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Different one. That mare pf 'yours' is a sweetheart,  you can just see it in her face.,

.
		
Click to expand...

realised pretty much as soon a I posted lol it’s been a long day. She does look it but I’m a sucker for a bay welsh mare, you can get some substantial mares for your budget, not sure why but good geldings seem few and far between nowadays in the welsh world.


----------



## Shady (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Very nice,  shame she is so far away. 

what a difference including mares makes!

.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't see the vid but she is very lovely. I would travel for her


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 May 2020)

Shady said:



			I couldn't see the vid but she is very lovely. I would travel for her
		
Click to expand...

The gazaro stud has a few for sale so you could look at more than one if you made the journey.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

Shady said:



			I couldn't see the vid but she is very lovely. I would travel for her
		
Click to expand...

It isn't a journey I would do twice in one day,  and an overnight is not allowed yet,  so not possible sadly. .


----------



## cobgoblin (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			It isn't a journey I would do twice in one day,  and an overnight is not allowed yet,  so not possible sadly. .
		
Click to expand...

Stick a bed in your lorry 😁😁😁


----------



## Shady (25 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			The gazaro stud has a few for sale so you could look at more than one if you made the journey.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily I already have one but if I was in the UK and looking, I would definitely be tempted with this one


ycbm said:



			It isn't a journey I would do twice in one day,  and an overnight is not allowed yet,  so not possible sadly. .
		
Click to expand...

Oh that is a total bummer

Has anyone here heard of Majestic Horses . com?
Iv'e been having a scout around and they keep coming up. They have some beautiful horses and a stunning young palomino. Also an even more stunning older palomino.Not cheap but I am quite impressed with the set up at first glance.
http://www.majestic-horses.com/ 
There's a facebook site too.


----------



## cobgoblin (25 May 2020)

Two Bay girls on here, but I've no idea where this stud is..

https://www.grovewoodandalusians.com/for-sale[/URL ]

Bums.. It's East Sussex


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Two Bay girls on here, but I've no idea where this stud is..

https://www.grovewoodandalusians.com/for-sale

Click to expand...

I think they are in Sussex, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Chinchilla (25 May 2020)

Is this too small? Bright bay, 14.3hh, in Kent though


----------



## cobgoblin (25 May 2020)

Appaloosa x PRE?

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150172.html


----------



## Chinchilla (25 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Appaloosa x PRE?

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150172.html

Click to expand...

That's been for sale for ages. Wonder why.


----------



## DabDab (25 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Appaloosa x PRE?

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150172.html

Click to expand...

Yes I noticed him too, he's a bit fugly though bless him. And must be at least a hand shorter than they are advertising


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Is this too small? Bright bay, 14.3hh, in Kent though
View attachment 48096

Click to expand...

Kent is miles away for ycbm, she’s up north


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

Isn't sales psychology odd?  I rang about the Welsh mare and she answered,  then after hearing I was enquiring about the mare said she had another call coming in that she needed to answer and would ring me back.  I told her I was going outside and would ring her later.  And while I was outside for an hour,  all I could think of was that because she is a mare she would be Muffin's death warrant and she isn't my perfect horse but a stopgap.  And now I don't want to ring back tonight.  Maybe tomorrow.....

.


----------



## Trouper (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Isn't sales psychology odd?  I rang about the Welsh mare and she answered,  then after hearing I was enquiring about the mare said she had another call coming in that she needed to answer and would ring me back.  I told her I was going outside and would ring her later.  And while I was outside for an hour,  all I could think of was that because she is a mare she would be Muffin's death warrant and she isn't my perfect horse but a stopgap.  And now I don't want to ring back tonight.  Maybe tomorrow.....

.
		
Click to expand...

Shoot me down if you like but I am not sure your heart and head are really in the right place just now to decide on a new one.   Muffin must be taking up all your emotional strength and that is not good for making decisions.   Could you bear to wait thro' the Summer and then see how things are later in the year when travel etc are hopefully easier?


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2911712198919549/

I am seeing the two year old tomorrow in Barnsley.   I bought Ludo on a whim at two, and this year I have a friend who would love me to ride her Connie for her if i haven't got a second in work. 

.


----------



## Archangel (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			And now I don't want to ring back tonight.  Maybe tomorrow.....
.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think your heart is in it right this moment.  The Spanish horse really set you alight.  I am not sure anything else so far has come close to doing that.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

Trouper said:



			Shoot me down if you like but I am not sure your heart and head are really in the right place just now to decide on a new one.   Muffin must be taking up all your emotional strength and that is not good for making decisions.   Could you bear to wait thro' the Summer and then see how things are later in the year when travel etc are hopefully easier?
		
Click to expand...


I agree Trouper, my head is a mess,  but I need something to look forward to, and I'm good at selling horses that don't turn out to be exactly what I need.  It doesn't have to be 'the one' right now,  just good enough.  

I can't bear to leave Muffin too much longer.  He's struggling in the heat and I can see it in what he's doing and what is already happening to his back by not using his neck properly.  I did some research earlier and a lot of people say that their own and their horses' arthritis is worst in hot weather.  

.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

Archangel said:



			I don't think your heart is in it right this moment.  The Spanish horse really set you alight.  I am not sure anything else so far has come close to doing that.
		
Click to expand...


This is true.  On the other hand six grand is a lot of money to spend on a rash purchase,  but the filly is two grand and will never be worth less unless she gets damaged.  And at least give me something positive to think about.  
.


----------



## Chinchilla (25 May 2020)

Maybe keep looking, but don't view yet to avoid buying-on-a-whim. No harm in seeing what's out there, though, particularly as you like the ones which don't seem all that abundant. You could also put more money aside for importing something from Spain perhaps.


----------



## blodwyn1 (25 May 2020)

Both the welsh and pre fillies look lovely. Can you not divide your land for males and females?


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Maybe keep looking, but don't view yet to avoid buying-on-a-whim. No harm in seeing what's out there, though, particularly as you like the ones which don't seem all that abundant. You could also put more money aside for importing something from Spain perhaps.
		
Click to expand...

I'm good at buying on a whim C    it's not a problem as long as you are honest with yourself and sell when the horse isn't right for you. Ludo was a whim and he is quite possibly the best horse I have ever owned. 

And I DO  know how lucky I am to be able to write this,  but I don't need to put money aside to import,  I already have it.  The buckskin boy was just too much to risk unseen.  

.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

blodwyn1 said:



			Both the welsh and pre fillies look lovely. Can you not divide your land for males and females?
		
Click to expand...


What's the point?  Muffin can't be retired,  yet currently can't be worked either.  His days are numbered with or without a new horse coming in.  I won't take the risk he is in pain. 

.


----------



## Chinchilla (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm good at buying on a whim C    it's not a problem as long as you are honest with yourself and sell when the horse isn't right for you. Ludo was a whim and he is quite possibly the best horse I have ever owned.

And I DO  know how lucky I am to be able to write this,  but I don't need to put money aside to import,  I already have it.  The buckskin boy was just too much to risk unseen. 

.
		
Click to expand...

If selling later on doesn't bother you just go for it !!🤷 

 Still think this forum needs more PRE eye candy though....


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 May 2020)

Ooh, the 2 year old! I do like her from the pictures. I'll be waiting to hear how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## cobgoblin (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			This is true.  On the other hand six grand is a lot of money to spend on a rash purchase,  but the filly is two grand and will never be worth less unless she gets damaged.  And at least give me something positive to think about.  
.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were buying a 'forever' horse, in which case I don't think 6k is too much if the horse touches your heart.. If you're buying to sell on that's a different matter, but the two situations require a different mental approach. 

I'm truly sorry about Muffin. You are obviously between a rock and a hard place at the moment, not the best time for decisions regarding a lot of money.. but there will be other beautiful Spanish horses for sale.
.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			I thought you were buying a 'forever' horse, in which case I don't think 6k is too much if the horse touches your heart.. If you're buying to sell on that's a different matter, but the two situations require a different mental approach. 

I'm truly sorry about Muffin. You are obviously between a rock and a hard place at the moment, not the best time for decisions regarding a lot of money.. but there will be other beautiful Spanish horses for sale.
.
		
Click to expand...


Of course 6k is OK for a forever horse,  but not for a horse bought unseen.  

I have space for both approaches.


----------



## JJS (25 May 2020)

I really like the Welsh filly with the capped hocks. If I was in the market for another three year old, I’d snap her up!


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2911712198919549/

I am seeing the two year old tomorrow in Barnsley.   I bought Ludo on a whim at two, and this year I have a friend who would love me to ride her Connie for her if i haven't got a second in work.

.
		
Click to expand...

That's exciting! I wish Muffin all the best too x


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 May 2020)

For whatever reason this little bay caught my eye 3 years ago and I had to have him, sight unseen, from Spain to Germany 😁 Just to keep more PRE in this thread 😂 

I also had a plan and was completely comfortable with the possibility of reselling him if we didn't get on well. Now you'd have to pry him from my cold dead hands (most days, anyway). Great little weirdo he is. So if you're comfortable with the risk, a youngster isn't a bad idea. Especially because they haven't been trained or messed with too much typically. Less chance of having to "undo" improper training. IMO.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 May 2020)

JJS said:



			I really like the Welsh filly with the capped hocks. If I was in the market for another three year old, I’d snap her up!
		
Click to expand...

I actually liked the look of this one too. But as I'm learning, recently, I have a weak spot for large pony mares with a cute face 😂


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 May 2020)

CanteringCarrot said:



			For whatever reason this little bay caught my eye 3 years ago and I had to have him, sight unseen, from Spain to Germany 😁 Just to keep more PRE in this thread 😂

I also had a plan and was completely comfortable with the possibility of reselling him if we didn't get on well. Now you'd have to pry him from my cold dead hands (most days, anyway). Great little weirdo he is. So if you're comfortable with the risk, a youngster isn't a bad idea. Especially because they haven't been trained or messed with too much typically. Less chance of having to "undo" improper training. IMO.

View attachment 48108

Click to expand...

He's a beautiful, chunky lad! What is his breeding?


----------



## cobgoblin (25 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Of course 6k is OK for a forever horse,  but not for a horse bought unseen.  

I have space for both approaches.
		
Click to expand...

It won't be long before travel is allowed again. He may still be for sale. 
.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			He's a beautiful, chunky lad! What is his breeding?
		
Click to expand...

Well, he's even more chunky now I'd say. He's got a nice solid build and proper dressage work adds nice muscling. 

He's by Devo Ram II - looks A LOT like him, who is by Educado X. Dam's sire is Aduanero - know nothing about him though. Honestly I knew and still know fairly little about Spanish horse breeding. I just liked the horse, the description, the video, and the vetting results so I went for it.


----------



## DabDab (25 May 2020)

Can you share the pics of the 2yo you are viewing ycbm. Not being on Facebook, I can only see the first couple of her which are not really a good angle. The only thing I can see is that she's buckskin


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 May 2020)

I would think her being a mare, young - therefore not broke or trained much, and a mix Luso/PRE is part of what made the price seem "low" none of that is a bad thing though.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 May 2020)

JJS said:



			I really like the Welsh filly with the capped hocks. If I was in the market for another three year old, I’d snap her up!
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Helps I know the girl selling her too. She wouldn’t cover anything up, I think she’s a bargain and should be bought on a whim 😉 

Ycbm, sleep on it. See how you feel about her tomorrow, you’ll know if it feels right or not. If not, keep looking, something is out there for you.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 May 2020)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Well, he's even more chunky now I'd say. He's got a nice solid build and proper dressage work adds nice muscling.

He's by Devo Ram II - looks A LOT like him, who is by Educado X. Dam's sire is Aduanero - know nothing about him though. Honestly I knew and still know fairly little about Spanish horse breeding. I just liked the horse, the description, the video, and the vetting results so I went for it.
		
Click to expand...

I had a little nosy at that breeding and it is mainly Militar lines, no wonder he is nice!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (25 May 2020)

What about getting something nice, easy and rideable on loan as a companion and then taking your time to shop?

It sounds like you’ve got a lot to juggle emotionally and logistically with Muffin, and I’m very sorry to hear about the situation. Maybe you could buy yourself some time?


----------



## cobgoblin (25 May 2020)

I think the 2yo has been sold..

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHF...9454290/?sfnsn=scwspmo&extid=wus3fJcx3d3IyM5E

ETA... No its OK just the 3yo.
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			I think the 2yo has been sold..

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHF...9454290/?sfnsn=scwspmo&extid=wus3fJcx3d3IyM5E

Click to expand...

The 3 year old is sold, still says the 2 year old is available.


----------



## cobgoblin (25 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			The 3 year old is sold, still says the 2 year old is available.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I edited my post.


----------



## Jayzee (25 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams I really like the welsh D. If she would definitely make 15.2 I'd be heading over there tomorrow!


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Can you share the pics of the 2yo you are viewing ycbm. Not being on Facebook, I can only see the first couple of her which are not really a good angle. The only thing I can see is that she's buckskin
		
Click to expand...


There are only two pics but Barnsley via  Glossop from here is a glorious heart lifting drive and we're happy just to have the trip out with a picnic on top of Woodhead Pass.  Breeder says she has taken after her sire who is very baroque.  

.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			What about getting something nice, easy and rideable on loan as a companion and then taking your time to shop?

It sounds like you’ve got a lot to juggle emotionally and logistically with Muffin, and I’m very sorry to hear about the situation. Maybe you could buy yourself some time?
		
Click to expand...

I did consider offering to take SLH's youngster for 9 months,  but it would be a huge responsibility to produce another HHOers horse (and embarrassing if she turned me down!)  and I chickened. 

.


----------



## PapaverFollis (25 May 2020)

There might not even be traffic in Glossop at the moment either!


----------



## Roxylola (25 May 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			There might not even be traffic in Glossop at the moment either!
		
Click to expand...

I wont believe that without pics!


----------



## PapaverFollis (25 May 2020)

Roxylola said:



			I wont believe that without pics!
		
Click to expand...

True.  The Four Horsemen would probably get stuck in traffic in Glossop.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 May 2020)

Jayzee said:



			PictusSweetDreams I really like the welsh D. If she would definitely make 15.2 I'd be heading over there tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

cant see why she wouldn’t. Seller has had a stick on her she’s just over 14.3 at 3 so she’d probably be a good 15.2 once fully grown


----------



## palo1 (26 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			There are only two pics but Barnsley via  Glossop from here is a glorious heart lifting drive and we're happy just to have the trip out with a picnic on top of Woodhead Pass.  Breeder says she has taken after her sire who is very baroque. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good - I love the look and sound of the 2 year old Spanish mix so hope you have some luck viewing.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (26 May 2020)

I really like the filly with capped hocks too, such a sweet expression.  Wish I was thirty years younger.


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			cant see why she wouldn’t. Seller has had a stick on her she’s just over 14.3 at 3 so she’d probably be a good 15.2 once fully grown
		
Click to expand...


My last cob did 15 ½ at four to 15 3½ at eight,  so she's very likely to make 15.2, I would have thought.  She's lovely,  isn't she,  definitely a big pony from her face    I'm quite put off by the capped hocks,  to be honest with myself.  I know it's superficial,  both of me and in terms of the blemish.  

We are off to the two year old buckskin filly later,  if only for the day out.  

I was very upset about Muffin yesterday but I'm calmer today.  A while back he was head shaking,  and because he had a dribble of water coming from his nose i thought it was pollen.  I started a thread to see what I should give him.  At that time he was turning away from the tack, which was unlike him,  and had his head out of the top of the barn door,  which was new but I thought he was just interested.  Then it went cooler,  and he stopped the headshaking and was happy to be ridden and I thought whatever he was allergic to was gone.  Yesterday the heat came back,  he turned away from his tack,  and he did the head over the door thing,  but I realised with a shock that he is actually using the conveniently throat high height of the door to take the weight of his head off his neck.  He's in pain that I can't  take away.  He's on a more than max dose of Devils claw,  he can't take bute (he gets immediate ulcers).  I must do the right thing by him. 

So I started this thread to find a third just for fun,  got his disastrous  x rays and now  I need a companion. My friend has grabbed at my offer to ride her Connie, and my motivation to buy the filly, who I have information is reasonably priced for a good reason,  is high.  A breed I have wanted for a long time,  aided by the fact she is a colour I've never owned,  which is always a bonus.  

And now you will all be on tenterhooks until I get home 😄


----------



## Rosemary28 (26 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			cant see why she wouldn’t. Seller has had a stick on her she’s just over 14.3 at 3 so she’d probably be a good 15.2 once fully grown
		
Click to expand...

 She is lovely, just the sort of thing I would love!


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (26 May 2020)

I’m so excited to hear how the viewing goes today. Glad you’re feeling positive, I’ll be checking back all day! The buckskin filly sounds lovely and more of what you’re looking for. Best of luck!


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (26 May 2020)

Can anyone post the pics of the buckskin filly for us non-Facebookers?


----------



## southerncomfort (26 May 2020)

ycbm said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2911712198919549/

I am seeing the two year old tomorrow in Barnsley.   I bought Ludo on a whim at two, and this year I have a friend who would love me to ride her Connie for her if i haven't got a second in work.

.
		
Click to expand...

Not far from me!  Hope the viewing goes well. 🙂

ETA: I'm a ten minute drive from Holme Moss and can see it from my land.  It really is a beautiful part of the world.  Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Berpisc (26 May 2020)

Hope the viewing goes well


----------



## shortstuff99 (26 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			Can anyone post the pics of the buckskin filly for us non-Facebookers?
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the 2 year old (the 3 year old was in the same post)


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (26 May 2020)

Ah she’s lovely! Thank you


----------



## J&S (26 May 2020)

Have a lovely day, personally I think the younger, darker one is nicest!  I sold something once to a cavalry officer who claimed of all the horses he had ever known, any where, he had never found a better temperament than in a dun.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (26 May 2020)

Best of luck today when you go to look at the filly! I think that you have a good attitude about this. I'm so sorry to hear about Muffin. It sounds like you are very attentive to his needs and condition. I comend you for that. I can totally understand wanting another horse in the midst of all of this. I'd be doing the same, tbh.


----------



## Marigold4 (26 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Very nice,  shame she is so far away. 

what a difference including mares makes!

.
		
Click to expand...

I know the Gazaro stud in Hampshire and this young mare. She's lovely. I seriously considered buying this horse but she was probably going to end up too big for me - my limit was 15.2.


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 May 2020)

I like the bay Welsh d a lot


----------



## Chinchilla (26 May 2020)

Best of luck today ycbm


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

OK I won't play games and lead you on.  . Take a look on the photos above of the inside corner of her left eye.  Yup, it's a sarcoid.  

I'd have bought her on the spot.  Beautiful straight mover,  well made,  nice temperament.  And a sarcoid less than half an inch from her eye.  I'm quite relaxed about sarcoids,  but never never ever that close to an eye.  What a shame 


We had a great day traveling through some fabulous scenery, out via Glossop and back via Chesterfield.  

And came back to this.  This is what Muffin now stands like a lot of the time. It is new behaviour in the last month and says to me that things are progressing, and badly. He is using the top of the door to take the weight of his head.  I have contacted the knacker man and I'm about to ask my friend if I can borrow her old mare for a companion. I see no other viable option, his  back is already sinking and he must be either in pain or very tired of holding his neck up to avoid pain, or both, to do this so much.








I've ruled out the bay Welsh mare,  I think.  I am concerned,  in an unbacked horse,  what damage a foal could have done to itself by getting cast so badly it has been left with two capped hocks as an adult.  If she could be shown in work it would be different,  but i would spend my entire time wondering about every twitch and misstep in her hind end.  

Back to the hunt please. I like the buckskin 3 year old filly but Hampshire is out until the hotels are open. 

.


----------



## TheMule (26 May 2020)

Having ridden one of my sister's lusitanos today and remembering what wonderful sensitive, trainable and fun horses they make, I think PRE or Luso is the most sensible way forward!


----------



## cobgoblin (26 May 2020)

I noticed the little lump near the eye but thought it was just mucus because it looks pale in the grazing photo... What a shame.


----------



## palo1 (26 May 2020)

Glad you had a good trip - what a shame about the sarcoid. I am sure you are doing the right thing for Muffin but sad for you about that.  There are some lovely young horses/projects about and you seem now to have narrowed down to Iberian or Welsh.  I reckon you will find something fantastic in either or both of those groups.


----------



## Rosemary28 (26 May 2020)

That's a shame.

Poor Muffin, he is lucky to have such a kind and sensible owner.


----------



## Cortez (26 May 2020)

Bum. Oh well, it's not like there is a world wide shortage of horses.

Poor Muffin, I wonder if he ever pulled back on a rope, or had a fall. You'll do right by him; I know that.


----------



## Chinchilla (26 May 2020)

I'm sorry ycbm. But Cortez has the right attitude I think - you've had a horrible run of luck horse-wise, but there IS a horse out there for you, and we will certainly find it sooner or later.

At least console yourself that Muffin has a responsible owner who will not let him suffer....plenty of people don't have the balls to make that decision. It's probably not much of a consolation right now, but still true.


----------



## cobgoblin (26 May 2020)

3yo gelding in Suffolk...
https://www.jayem-andalusians.co.uk/horses-for-sale

He was priced at 3.5k on another site...
https://www.spanishhorsebreedersuk.co.uk/horses-for-sale.html
.


----------



## southerncomfort (26 May 2020)

So sorry about Muffin.  He's so lovely, its all just really b****y unfair. Xx


----------



## Cortez (26 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			3yo gelding in Suffolk...
https://www.jayem-andalusians.co.uk/horses-for-sale

He was priced at 3.5k on another site...
https://www.spanishhorsebreedersuk.co.uk/horses-for-sale.html
.
		
Click to expand...

That was as a weanling; he won't be that now.


----------



## cobgoblin (26 May 2020)

Lincolnshire.. Negro gato stud has a 3yo buckskin gelding and a palomino filly...




__ https://www.facebook.com/247407538717017/posts/1846360638821691


----------



## cobgoblin (26 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			That was as a weanling; he won't be that now.
		
Click to expand...

Probably not, these places don't seem to update info much.. It would be helpful if they did.


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Lincolnshire.. Negro gato stud has a 3yo buckskin gelding and a palomino filly...




__ https://www.facebook.com/247407538717017/posts/1846360638821691



Click to expand...


Why can't they give pictures and prices!  They are more than 3 hours away, need the hotels back  

Have found a quote on another site listing foals to 3 Yr old 'starting at £3,000. Presumably for the foals.

.


----------



## cobgoblin (26 May 2020)

This must be the gelding..




__ https://www.facebook.com/247407538717017/posts/1841872945937127



There's more on their Facebook page but you have to PM for prices, cos theys secret!
.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (26 May 2020)

I keep checking in to see if you've got a new addition but sad to see news on Muffin xx


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			This must be the gelding..




__ https://www.facebook.com/247407538717017/posts/1841872945937127



There's more on their Facebook page but you have to PM for prices, cos theys secret!
.
		
Click to expand...


It may be just the shadowing of his points,  or he may strengthen up,  but I think he is back at the knee,  which is one of my no goes.


----------



## Chinchilla (26 May 2020)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/pre-andalusian-gelding-sosld/1372862913 

not sure if title meant to say 'sold' :/


----------



## cobgoblin (26 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			It may be just the shadowing of his points,  or he may strengthen up,  but I think he is back at the knee,  which is one of my no goes.
		
Click to expand...

Well that saves asking the price.... I presume that was him but there's no label. 
I hadn't watched it, but I see what you mean. 
.


----------



## Shady (26 May 2020)

I'm sorry that trip didn't work out. I'm thinking that's why she's still for sale, as anything half decent seems to get snapped up very quickly 

Heartbroken for you regarding Muffin. Just so unfair. I also wonder if he has taken a proper tumble at some point. My friends mare  had almost identical damage in that area of the neck and she'd gone head first down a hill after getting a kick. 

You will find something amazing Ycbm. He or she is out there somewhere, just waiting........
Hugs to you .xxxxx


----------



## Chinchilla (26 May 2020)

If importing is still an option .... andalusians abroad

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-stallion-3years-bay-dressagehorses-wemmel/1994996.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...isurehorses-vejer-de-la-frontera/1993846.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...-palomino-leisurehorses-susteren/1907683.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...rses-working-equitation-mallorca/1902870.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...king-equitation-tabernas-almeria/1885442.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...s-leisurehorses-tabernas-almeria/1852306.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...roquehorses-showhorses-vredepeel/1999071.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-stallion-3years-16-hh-brown-dressagehorses-onda/1977176.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...wn-leisurehorses-bad-mergentheim/1942413.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...uehorses-working-equitation-loja/1910329.html


----------



## Chinchilla (26 May 2020)

Champagne PBA https://www.ehorses.com/straight-eg...horses-endurancehorses-spaarndam/1969020.html

I am ever so slightly in love with this horse ......


----------



## Cortez (26 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			If importing is still an option .... andalusians abroad

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-stallion-3years-bay-dressagehorses-wemmel/1994996.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...isurehorses-vejer-de-la-frontera/1993846.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...-palomino-leisurehorses-susteren/1907683.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...rses-working-equitation-mallorca/1902870.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...king-equitation-tabernas-almeria/1885442.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...s-leisurehorses-tabernas-almeria/1852306.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...roquehorses-showhorses-vredepeel/1999071.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-stallion-3years-16-hh-brown-dressagehorses-onda/1977176.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...wn-leisurehorses-bad-mergentheim/1942413.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...uehorses-working-equitation-loja/1910329.html

Click to expand...

Umm, be a bit careful with random trawling off the interwebby.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (26 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			If importing is still an option .... andalusians abroad

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-stallion-3years-bay-dressagehorses-wemmel/1994996.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...isurehorses-vejer-de-la-frontera/1993846.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...-palomino-leisurehorses-susteren/1907683.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...rses-working-equitation-mallorca/1902870.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...king-equitation-tabernas-almeria/1885442.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...s-leisurehorses-tabernas-almeria/1852306.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...roquehorses-showhorses-vredepeel/1999071.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-stallion-3years-16-hh-brown-dressagehorses-onda/1977176.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...wn-leisurehorses-bad-mergentheim/1942413.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...uehorses-working-equitation-loja/1910329.html

Click to expand...

None of those do anything for me, personally. Which is strange, because I usually find something to sucker me in. 

My gelding's half brother is still for sale, cheap, just sayin' 



Shame that it didn't work out with the filly today. My Warmblood had two sarcoids on his sheath, and I had them removed. I no longer own him so I have no idea if they came back, but sarcoids aren't something I'd want to get involved with, especially on the head/face. On a similar note, I also don't want to get involved with Melanomas, so no grays for me!


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			If importing is still an option .... andalusians abroad

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-stallion-3years-bay-dressagehorses-wemmel/1994996.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...isurehorses-vejer-de-la-frontera/1993846.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...-palomino-leisurehorses-susteren/1907683.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...rses-working-equitation-mallorca/1902870.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...king-equitation-tabernas-almeria/1885442.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...s-leisurehorses-tabernas-almeria/1852306.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...roquehorses-showhorses-vredepeel/1999071.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-stallion-3years-16-hh-brown-dressagehorses-onda/1977176.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...wn-leisurehorses-bad-mergentheim/1942413.html

https://www.ehorses.com/andalusian-...uehorses-working-equitation-loja/1910329.html

Click to expand...


I'll only buy from abroad on a direct recommendation from someone i know,  C, but thanks for looking.  

.


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

CanteringCarrot said:



			my gelding's half brother is still for sale, cheap, just sayin' 

Click to expand...

Remind me about him? 

.


----------



## TheMule (26 May 2020)

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/230168


----------



## CanteringCarrot (26 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Remind me about him?

.
		
Click to expand...

Mostly joking here. He's cheap, young (2), and for sale by someone who I haven't the faintest clue about.  Totally unsuitable for your search really. So, diregard by sillyness here. 

https://www.milanuncios.com/venta-de-caballos/pre-nieto-de-educado-x-328109932.htm


----------



## CanteringCarrot (26 May 2020)

TheMule said:



http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/230168

Click to expand...

Strange choice of pictures for the ad, but decent lookin' fella nonetheless.


Horse ads are weird, man.


----------



## Marigold4 (26 May 2020)

If you like appaloosas, Redheart Aapaloosas breed really super horses and have a couple of older ones for sale. I would absolutely love to buy one of them- perhaps you can buy one and I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

TheMule said:



http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/230168

Click to expand...


Too small.


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

Marigold4 said:



			If you like appaloosas, Redheart Aapaloosas breed really super horses and have a couple of older ones for sale. I would absolutely love to buy one of them- perhaps you can buy one and I can live vicariously through you!
		
Click to expand...


I love them but I've got one and I thrive on variety. 

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (26 May 2020)

I'm really sorry to hear about Muffin and that the mare had a sarcoid  but glad you had a good day out! 

This one is a bit of a wildcard as he is 10 and not sure on the price but he might be a good project? 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2911308865626549/


----------



## shortstuff99 (26 May 2020)

This one is probably expensive but looks nice 



__ https://www.facebook.com/302646289812707/posts/2941407405936569


----------



## Chinchilla (26 May 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/foresideandalusianstud/posts/2890775014339646







__ https://www.facebook.com/foresideandalusianstud/posts/2069755526441603


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 May 2020)

TheMule said:



http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/230168

Click to expand...

I like him


----------



## chaps89 (26 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			This one is probably expensive but looks nice



__ https://www.facebook.com/302646289812707/posts/2941407405936569



Click to expand...


Pretty sure this one is on HorseQuest for £10k - ref 229808


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Pretty sure this one is on HorseQuest for £10k - ref 229808
		
Click to expand...


Tiny bit out of budget!


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

I have rung about the earlier dun D who was a little small but nice and he's sold. 

I'm stuck,  my friend can't loan me her old mare and I need a companion for Ludo if I have to put Muffin down.  Does anyone know of a possible loan companion in Cheshire/ Staffs/ Derbyshire? 

.


----------



## Roxylola (26 May 2020)

Pretty much anything I know is liveried and working so not the easiest to move. Are you on Facebook? I'd be inclined to put something on there. I'm sure you'll find something even if it's a retired "livery" maybe


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

I don't do Facebook R, it would do my head in.  I know my own weaknesses and it plays to them! 

.


----------



## Michen (26 May 2020)

Any luck with Bears breeder ycbm? I can’t see any new ones on his Facebook page.


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

Michen said:



			Any luck with Bears breeder ycbm? I can’t see any new ones on his Facebook page.
		
Click to expand...


I was about to PM you and ask for details.  I don't think I knew who he was?

Sure you don't want to gift me Bear 🤣😂🤣 ?

.


----------



## be positive (26 May 2020)

Very disappointing for you that Muffin has deteriorated so quickly, he must be very stoic to have been carrying this for so long, poor boy

I am meeting a british breeder of PRE's in a few days, I believe she may have a 2 year old available although it is not on the market, I can find out more if that is not too young and can pm details if you are interested.


----------



## DabDab (26 May 2020)

Well you are welcome to my big horse on loan if you get stuck. I know I'm a little bit further down but the offer is there if you want it


----------



## Michen (26 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I was about to PM you and ask for details.  I don't think I knew who he was?

Sure you don't want to gift me Bear 🤣😂🤣 ?

.
		
Click to expand...

Ha you did PM me- I replied! The yard is Ashwoods stables on Facebook or google Lios Na Tulcha connemaras.

Hehe, afraid not, 6k and he’s yours though  (he’s not worth it but hopefully by next year..!)


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Well you are welcome to my big horse on loan if you get stuck. I know I'm a little bit further down but the offer is there if you want it
		
Click to expand...


DD you are a star,  and have made my day that you would trust a horse to my care.  
.


----------



## Chinchilla (26 May 2020)

Bluecross and whw are rehoming I think, depends what size you're looking for I guess.

(Wish I could smuggle the TB to you as a stopgap.....)


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

Michen said:



			Ha you did PM me- I replied! The yard is Ashwoods stables on Facebook or google Lios Na Tulcha connemaras.

Hehe, afraid not, 6k and he’s yours though  (he’s not worth it but hopefully by next year..!)
		
Click to expand...


I have just had to check my account because I have  zero recollection of doing that.  I must have been on the wine,  or it's the stress or something!  The stress is a brilliant diet,  I haven't been under ten stone in 20 years! 



.


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

be positive said:



			Very disappointing for you that Muffin has deteriorated so quickly, he must be very stoic to have been carrying this for so long, poor boy

I am meeting a british breeder of PRE's in a few days, I believe she may have a 2 year old available although it is not on the market, I can find out more if that is not too young and can pm details if you are interested.
		
Click to expand...


I knew he was stoic,  BP, it's why I insisted on x rays.  He is so,  so sweet.  I will miss him,  but I will also be proud to have the privilege to remove his pain.  Is the heat that is the big problem right now. Last time I mistook it for seasonal headshaking,  then we had a cool spell and he was "fine"  This time I know the truth.  

Yes please on the PRE.

.


----------



## sky1000 (26 May 2020)

I am sorry to hear about Muffin, and that the one you went to see had a sarcoid, she looked lovely otherwise.  Aside from the bad news, your search is very interesting in these weird times and I am learning a lot.  Thank you and I am sure you will find a lovely horse which will have a wonderful home.


----------



## JJS (26 May 2020)

http://www.tresorya-stud.co.uk/for-sale/youngstock-for-sale/

Tresorya Indian Primrose and Tresorya April (the latter may be a bit too red for your liking, YCBM).

Even if neither of the two take your fancy, Elizabeth may still be worth talking to. She’s a lovely lady, and her horses are known for having the most fantastic temperaments. On a slightly more shallow note, they also come in lots of pretty colours 😉


----------



## DabDab (26 May 2020)

Doesn't say how tall but...
https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2691129-welsh-part-bred-bristol.html


----------



## Chinchilla (26 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Doesn't say how tall but...
https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2691129-welsh-part-bred-bristol.html

Click to expand...

He's on Facebook as 14.1 and sold

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2895373207258014&id=100003560900426


----------



## DabDab (26 May 2020)

Or how about a morgan: http://www.hamarhorses.co.uk


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

JJS said:



http://www.tresorya-stud.co.uk/for-sale/youngstock-for-sale/

Tresorya Indian Primrose and Tresorya April (the latter may be a bit too red for your liking, YCBM).

Even if neither of the two take your fancy, Elizabeth may still be worth talking to. She’s a lovely lady, and her horses are known for having the most fantastic temperaments. On a slightly more shallow note, they also come in lots of pretty colours 😉
		
Click to expand...


Cornwall!   Easier to get to Spain


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Or how about a morgan: http://www.hamarhorses.co.uk

Click to expand...


Wouldn't mind,  right area,  no purebred for sale? 

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (26 May 2020)

be positive said:



			Very disappointing for you that Muffin has deteriorated so quickly, he must be very stoic to have been carrying this for so long, poor boy

I am meeting a british breeder of PRE's in a few days, I believe she may have a 2 year old available although it is not on the market, I can find out more if that is not too young and can pm details if you are interested.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooo which stud?


----------



## JJS (26 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Cornwall! Easier to get to Spain 

Click to expand...

Unless you bought unseen (not to be an enabler 😂)! Elizabeth is certainly well respected, and as honest as the day is long. She frequently exports abroad, so can’t see her having an issue with distance selling.


----------



## HashRouge (26 May 2020)

I know I'm late to the party and it's complete irrelevant really but I just wanted to say how much I love the drive over the Woodhead to Barnsley. I grew up about 10 mins from Glossop and my parents still live there - the hills over that way are beautiful. When I worked in Nottingham I used to visit my parents on my days off and drive from Chesterfield back over the hills via Hayfield which is also a really nice drive. I miss it so much now I'm down south!


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I know I'm late to the party and it's complete irrelevant really but I just wanted to say how much I love the drive over the Woodhead to Barnsley. I grew up about 10 mins from Glossop and my parents still live there - the hills over that way are beautiful. When I worked in Nottingham I used to visit my parents on my days off and drive from Chesterfield back over the hills via Hayfield which is also a really nice drive. I miss it so much now I'm down south!
		
Click to expand...


We had a lovely time.  Macclesfield  Buxton Hayfield Glossop Woodhead Barnsley Chesterfield Bakewell  Buxton  home.  Brilliant day out.  

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (26 May 2020)

I know this horse personally and he really is something special, I think he is around 7k though but he is Barnsley way too. Otherwise she might also be able to find you a horse.




__ https://www.facebook.com/1641443496115667/posts/2584130285180312


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

He's lovely SS, but I can't pay 7k for a two year old,  sorry.


----------



## Chinchilla (26 May 2020)

Some Spanish ponies in the comments of these posts that might interest you?
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2913616262062476/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2906687062755396/

(Sorry I know you're not a Facebook fan....)


----------



## Cloball (26 May 2020)

Could try Pen-llyn lusitano stud they don't have anything on their website though?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 May 2020)

Probably all wrong, but new ad, 1 hour old.







3 yo Connie filly to make 14.2hh. £1k due to sarcoids (doesn't say where they are, hopefully not near an eye) in Cornwall but maybe cheap enough to buy unseen?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...arch?sectionId=3365&orderBy=mostRecent&page=7


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Probably all wrong, but new ad, 1 hour old.







3 yo Connie filly to make 14.2hh. £1k due to sarcoids (doesn't say where they are, hopefully not near an eye) in Cornwall but maybe cheap enough to buy unseen?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...arch?sectionId=3365&orderBy=mostRecent&page=7

Click to expand...


Cheap enough but too small to ride.  15 hands absolute minimum and that's not really big enough


----------



## LadyGascoyne (26 May 2020)

Not cheap, not solid coloured but very ready made

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3010408075683619&id=146150555442733


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Not cheap, not solid coloured but very ready made

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3010408075683619&id=146150555442733

View attachment 48197

Click to expand...


Ready made spoils all my fun 

.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 May 2020)

Stacey?










			Stacey is a big lump of a 3 year old! She is nicely bred on both sides, she will make an ideal rider or brood mare! Excellent size feet! Good boned. She is halter broke only, a blank canvas for any prospective buyer.

She is easy to load on box and goes in and out of a stable no problem. She is currently 14.2hh but has a lot of growing left to do

Breeding, sire Ffrydlan Hugo Llwyd (by Coscaron Cymro Llwyd) Ffrydlan Llwyd shown in photo. Dam Hermas Stella (by Gantra Welsh Comet).

Selling as I already have one full sister and one half sister here. Genuine interest only. Transport can be arranged at cost for a reasonable distance. No texts, phone calls only.

Price: £900

Location: Swansea
		
Click to expand...

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/search.php?search&k=Stacey#AP


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (26 May 2020)

Warmblood?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...html?link=/search?keyword=15.2&sectionId=2188


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			Warmblood?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...html?link=/search?keyword=15.2&sectionId=2188

Click to expand...

What's happened to his tail?


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (26 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			What's happened to his tail?
		
Click to expand...

wow I hadn’t noticed that! Bizarre, but worrying they’ve bandaged it for the first photo too.


----------



## Sheep (26 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			What's happened to his tail?
		
Click to expand...

Being “powered by inspiration” must have something to do with it...


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			Warmblood?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...html?link=/search?keyword=15.2&sectionId=2188

Click to expand...


You'd have to pay me to take on another warmblood 🤣


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Stacey?









https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/search.php?search&k=Stacey#AP

Click to expand...


Small.


----------



## cobgoblin (26 May 2020)

Sheep said:



			Being “powered by inspiration” must have something to do with it...
		
Click to expand...

Did it blow all the hair off?


----------



## chaps89 (26 May 2020)

Sorry Muffin is deteriorating so quickly 
In 2 weeks time I may have a 12hh gelding needing a companion home, all dependant on how a vet visit goes for my mare, if it helps to have a back up. He's a horror but a cute horror and a wily old man who makes a good companion.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			What's happened to his tail?
		
Click to expand...


Hairless and it looks fused as well, no bend in it at all. Bandage damaged? If I was looking for a warmblood it would put me right off. 

.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Sorry Muffin is deteriorating so quickly 
In 2 weeks time I may have a 12hh gelding needing a companion home, all dependant on how a vet visit goes for my mare, if it helps to have a back up. He's a horror but a cute horror and a wily old man who makes a good companion.
		
Click to expand...


That's lovely,  thank you.  I couldn't offer anything permanent but if you were prepared to let him come for the summer,  if he can eat rough grass all night,  I would be very interested if I haven't bought by then.  

.


----------



## chaps89 (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			That's lovely,  thank you.  I couldn't offer anything permanent but if you were prepared to let him come for the summer,  if he can eat rough grass all night,  I would be very interested if I haven't bought by then. 

.
		
Click to expand...

He's fat but can handle rough grazing, I'll keep you updated how I get on with my mare and if he then needs someplace to go or not


----------



## alexomahony (27 May 2020)

Going back to my 'horse breeds' book - I believe the 'Shagya Arab' is a taller arab. 

Also look at connie x as an option - mine is quite narrow


----------



## Wheels (27 May 2020)

Where are your shetlands ycbm? 

Are they not suitable companions whilst you are looking?


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

Wheels said:



			Where are your shetlands ycbm? 

Are they not suitable companions whilst you are looking?
		
Click to expand...


One went back two years ago to the person I bought her from,  she was a metabolic disaster when she was only three.  The other was sold last Christmas. I had a choice of buying her a companion after her loan home failed,  or selling,  and I chose not to take the risk of ending up with another nightmare no- grass- at- all pony and sold her.  She's been hacking out with a two year old on her!  

Beginning to wish I'd bought a companion instead


----------



## Cloball (27 May 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/flamencoanda...d=1916026775075798&mt_nav=1&ref=page_internal

I've lost track of what's been mentioned already. 

Aztec Andalusian stud seemed to have a few filly's in nice colours of the right age for sale but not updated recently to see if sold might be worth a call? 

http://www.aztecstud.com/


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...=1127941839&set=gm.2863477990409637&source=57

This 2 year old is still for sale and I could probably get him for 3k but I would have to buy unseen.  Is there anyone in Dorset who could view him for me? 

.


----------



## Chinchilla (27 May 2020)

ycbm not sure if this has already been mentioned but WHW and Bluecross are both rehoming again now and have taller finer sorts looking for companion homes so you wouldn't have to worry about too much grass, though I guess a rescue might not be exactly a straight forward horse.


----------



## Cortez (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...=1127941839&set=gm.2863477990409637&source=57

This 2 year old is still for sale and I could probably get him for 3k but I would have to buy unseen.  Is there anyone in Dorset who could view him for me?

.
		
Click to expand...

The sire of that is a very fancy modern type PRE, nice looking colt.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

Lighter of the two:


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			The sire of that is a very fancy modern type PRE, nice looking colt.
		
Click to expand...

Already gelded,  which is a bonus.  I quite like him.  Enough to risk unseen I'm not sure but she'll drive him half way so I can avoid transport costs.  

As a yearling 





.


----------



## Cortez (27 May 2020)

Not "Spanish" enough for me, but looks a lovely sort. He might suit you, I think. Could be tall, the sire is 16.2 I think?


----------



## Roxylola (27 May 2020)

I like him ycbm. I'd think hes worth a punt. If nothing else if you dont love him you're prepared to sell.


----------



## IrishMilo (27 May 2020)

I really like him too.


----------



## Shady (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:








Lighter of the two:







Click to expand...

Mmmm. Not doing it for me. Iv'e seen PRE's  of that age with much bigger , more Spanish movement. I am very fussy

ETA. Just seen Cortez's post !!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 May 2020)

Ah, I like him. Yes, he's not "so Spanish" but that's not a bad thing for some.


----------



## be positive (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...=1127941839&set=gm.2863477990409637&source=57

This 2 year old is still for sale and I could probably get him for 3k but I would have to buy unseen.  Is there anyone in Dorset who could view him for me?

.
		
Click to expand...

Where in Dorset it is a big county but near enough for me, a day out could be nice.


----------



## cobgoblin (27 May 2020)

In Devon..

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...es-livestock/horses-ponies/all/uk/andalusians


----------



## Michen (27 May 2020)

I am not a welshie lover 
	
but she looks lovely!


----------



## cobgoblin (27 May 2020)

Michen said:



			I am not a welshie lover 
	View attachment 48241
but she looks lovely!
		
Click to expand...

She's lovely.


----------



## Michen (27 May 2020)

Advert is on nfed for full pics.


----------



## Fraggle2 (27 May 2020)

I'm in Dorset. I'm in Poole


----------



## chaps89 (27 May 2020)

Oh I like that bay Welsh Michen posted.
I'm not the most experienced at buying but she's close enough I could pop over for you to be able to verify she has 4 legs and a head and is relatively sane if you'd like


----------



## Michen (27 May 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Oh I like that bay Welsh Michen posted.
I'm not the most experienced at buying but she's close enough I could pop over for you to be able to verify she has 4 legs and a head and is relatively sane if you'd like
		
Click to expand...

Same, I'm 30 mins max away


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			In Devon..

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...es-livestock/horses-ponies/all/uk/andalusians

Click to expand...

I like her but I can't view in Devon.  

.


----------



## Roxylola (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I like her but I can't view in Devon.

.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer Dorset lad to her. She looks like a bay sports horse type, he looks something a little different


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I like her but I can't view in Devon. 

.
		
Click to expand...

I should probably love her too, but as someone who has a PRE x TB it is not a cross I would necessarily recommend although you might enjoy her YCBM they are fiery as heck.


----------



## cobgoblin (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I like her but I can't view in Devon.  

.
		
Click to expand...

There's so little in your neck of the woods.. I'm really surprised.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

Michen said:



			I am not a welshie lover 
	View attachment 48241
but she looks lovely!
		
Click to expand...


She's really lovely,  but too much money as a stand in .

.


----------



## Michen (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			She's really lovely,  but too much money as a stand in .

.
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky offer of 3k?


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I should probably love her too, but as someone who has a PRE x TB it is not a cross I would necessarily recommend although you might enjoy her YCBM they are fiery as heck.
		
Click to expand...


I do not need fiery as heck at my age.  Interesting,  I thought she looked it from the photo and the owner hasn't done anything with her.  I don't like the Anglo Arab cross,  either,  all the ones I've met have been a bit crazy.,

.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

Michen said:



			Cheeky offer of 3k?
		
Click to expand...

I would,  but she's worth what they want and the market is red hot,  so she will sell.  I might ring and see,  she is a really very nice mare.  

.


----------



## Shady (27 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			In Devon..

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119885160/homebred-andalusian-x-tb-bay-mare-5years-summer-project.html?link=/classifieds/horses-livestock/horses-ponies/all/uk/andalusians

Click to expand...

Says she has a sarcoid, hence the price


----------



## palo1 (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I would,  but she's worth what they want and the market is red hot,  so she will sell.  I might ring and see,  she is a really very nice mare. 

.
		
Click to expand...

She does look nice but you could probably find much cheaper and soooo similar from the stud direct with all the fun of starting her yourself.  And possibly a bit taller too.  I know I've said it before and I promise I won't say it again though


----------



## cobgoblin (27 May 2020)

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2692293-welsh-cob-section-d-mare-6yrs-old-brecon.html


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			She does look nice but you could probably find much cheaper and soooo similar from the stud direct with all the fun of starting her yourself.  And possibly a bit taller too.  I know I've said it before and I promise I won't say it again though  

Click to expand...

That stud from here is a dreadful journey, and their website has nothing on it.  

.


----------



## HashRouge (27 May 2020)

I'm still frustrated at the lack of Arabs about for this horse search! There used to be a really good Facebook site where quite a few would come up but it's useless now Facebook have clamped down on advertising.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2692293-welsh-cob-section-d-mare-6yrs-old-brecon.html

Click to expand...


Very pony,  isn't she?  I was hoping for potential to be bigger.  Good price though.  

.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I'm still frustrated at the lack of Arabs about for this horse search! There used to be a really good Facebook site where quite a few would come up but it's useless now Facebook have clamped down on advertising.
		
Click to expand...


Me too. I would still be very interested in a tall or beefy Arab.    
.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

Michen said:



			I am not a welshie lover 
	View attachment 48241
but she looks lovely!
		
Click to expand...


I've rung about this one,  I think she's really lovely and could work this year.  

.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Me too. I would still be very interested in a tall or beefy Arab.    
.
		
Click to expand...


No!  What did I write 🤣  a horse!  a horse!


----------



## HashRouge (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			No!  What did I write 🤣  a horse!  a horse!
		
Click to expand...

I did have a giggle over that!


----------



## HashRouge (27 May 2020)

It's a shame so many Arabs are grey! I know a cracking five year old that might be for sale but he's sadly a very pretty dappled grey! He'll be an absolute cracker for someone though, I reckon he'll turn his hoof to anything and he's very unspooky, unlike my delightfully daft share horse!


----------



## cauda equina (27 May 2020)

He sounds lovely


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 May 2020)

You couldn't learn to love a liver chestnut? He is 15.2hh or maybe taller. On arabianlines.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			You couldn't learn to love a liver chestnut? He is 15.2hh or maybe taller. On arabianlines.






Click to expand...


I love liver chestnuts!  Advert is November though.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 May 2020)

AL do normally mark horses as 'sold' so maybe worth an email in case he's still available?

*clutches at straws*


----------



## Chinchilla (27 May 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/The-Beeston-Hall-Arabian-Stud-108387180783811/ 

http://www.beestonhallarabians.co.uk/For_Sale.htm 

This stud have crabbets - all seem to be 15.1 and up and chunky rather than overly seahorsey. Not sure what, if anything, they have available right now though.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 May 2020)

No idea if he's still available or what price their arabs are but they do breed very good horses.
http://www.biddesdenstud.co.uk/stock/botaurus/


----------



## Cloball (27 May 2020)

There's a roan Connie X PBA at biddesden I wish I could have.


----------



## indie1282 (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			That stud from here is a dreadful journey, and their website has nothing on it. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Maesmynach stud are quite active on Facebook and looks like they have a selection of 2 and 3 year olds for sale.


----------



## chaps89 (27 May 2020)

Have you messaged Rollin on here? She breeds shagya Arabs (and CB) over in France


----------



## palo1 (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			That stud from here is a dreadful journey, and their website has nothing on it. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it would be a hell of a journey and the website has nothing but you should ring Nicola or Eric Davies and have a chat with them if you would be at all interested. PMd you.


----------



## cobgoblin (27 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			You couldn't learn to love a liver chestnut? He is 15.2hh or maybe taller. On arabianlines.






Click to expand...


He's a wonderful colour.. Makes me smell ginger cake. 
.


----------



## Chinchilla (27 May 2020)

On the subject of wonderful colours
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-152207.html 

this completely misses all your criteria but it's drop dead gorgeous (imho)


----------



## blodwyn1 (27 May 2020)

I am afraid most of the welsh studs have gone to the darkside of using facebook! Welsh d groups are also used!


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			On the subject of wonderful colours
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-152207.html 

this completely misses all your criteria but it's drop dead gorgeous (imho)
		
Click to expand...


I saw her when she was listed.  I was tempted to buy her just to have her wonderful colour around the place,  isn't she lovely?!

.


----------



## Chinchilla (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I saw her when she was listed.  I was tempted to buy her just to have her wonderful colour around the place,  isn't she lovely?!

.
		
Click to expand...

DO IT BUY HER 

(seriously amber champagne with decent conformation is quite the rarity. Add to that the possibility of her having an appaloosa brain, and not too bad of a price tag.... In the right hands that could become a seriously special little horse).


----------



## LadyGascoyne (27 May 2020)

What about this pally? She’s half Akhal Teke...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=630024724259284&id=315392075722552




No idea on the price...


----------



## Palindrome (27 May 2020)

I really like the Lago bay PRE gelding, we have a similar looking one in mare version and she is lovely to ride and turns her hoof to anything. I'd have him in a heartbeat if I had 3k and space for another.


----------



## cauda equina (27 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



https://www.facebook.com/The-Beeston-Hall-Arabian-Stud-108387180783811/ 

http://www.beestonhallarabians.co.uk/For_Sale.htm

This stud have crabbets - all seem to be 15.1 and up and chunky rather than overly seahorsey. Not sure what, if anything, they have available right now though.
		
Click to expand...

I have a darling Beeston Arab; the For Sale page on their website is completely out of date unfortunately


----------



## DabDab (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I saw her when she was listed.  I was tempted to buy her just to have her wonderful colour around the place,  isn't she lovely?!

.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon she'll make the height you need, she is considerably bum high in those pics....


----------



## cobgoblin (27 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			On the subject of wonderful colours
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-152207.html 

this completely misses all your criteria but it's drop dead gorgeous (imho)
		
Click to expand...

I really like her, she's very unusual.

I wonder what the appaloosa was crossed with?


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

I'm going to ring tomorrow and see if they will deliver her.  I wanted 3 horses, she would be fun,  and I could then  use more time to find exactly the right PRE, maybe from Spain,  with Cortez help.  
.


----------



## Sam_J (27 May 2020)

She looks lovely!  Will be waiting for updates tomorrow...


----------



## Chinchilla (27 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			I really like her, she's very unusual.

I wonder what the appaloosa was crossed with?
		
Click to expand...

Probably a quarter horse or quarter horse cross, champagne is a new world mutation and only exists in this country because of QHs that were imported. You do sometimes see it in PBAs and Warmbloods now but if you go back far enough they've all had AQH introduced at some point.

It's a more than a little shallow of me I do wish there were more champagnes about. 🤷

Going to be hooked on here tomorrow waiting for updates. Although if they're not willing to deliver, if I'm right in guessing where that filly is, they're only about short drive from Lambourn where there is loads of transport companies. That would add to the cost though and I don't know how many are operating right now.


----------



## cobgoblin (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm going to ring tomorrow and see if they will deliver her.  I wanted 3 horses, she would be fun,  and I could then  use more time to find exactly the right PRE, maybe from Spain,  with Cortez help.  
.
		
Click to expand...

Ask what colour her eyes are?
Just to check. 
.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Ask what colour her eyes are?
Just to check. 
.
		
Click to expand...


???  Does it matter?


----------



## cobgoblin (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			???  Does it matter?
		
Click to expand...

If she's champagne then her eyes should be light.. 

https://colorgenetics.info/equine/p...champagne-amber-champagne-sable-champagne-and


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			If she's champagne then her eyes should be light.. 

https://colorgenetics.info/equine/p...champagne-amber-champagne-sable-champagne-and

Click to expand...

I don't care if she's champagne by genetics,  she's champagne too look at and that's good enough for me at that price.  

.


----------



## cobgoblin (27 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I don't care if she's champagne by genetics,  she's champagne too look at and that's good enough for me at that price.  

.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter.. It's just nice to know 😁


----------



## Chinchilla (27 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			It doesn't matter.. It's just nice to know 😁
		
Click to expand...

Her skin colour and points all suggest she is champagne genetically as well though. Cream doesn't dilute the points on bay based horses because they're melanin and it wouldn't give the purplish skin or freckles though. You probably know all this I know....I just can't quite get over there being a champagne so close to home, never mind it potentially going to someone on HHO. 😁😱


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 May 2020)

While I am a Appy fan, I'm not so into the color of the filly or her conformation. Now, I know she is just 3, and things can be awkward at that age, so there's that. My last Appy stayed quite bum high. Should've been 15.3 if his withers caught up to his bum! But alas, he just made 15.1 he was built for bucking and he knew it 😂 he was a good horse, but man could he buck if the mood struck.

But the color of the filly is interesting, as is the price. I've always thought that Appaloosa pony mares were the stuff nightmares were made from 😂 (attitude) this one could make horse height though, so there's that!


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 May 2020)

You can get PRE's in this colour!


----------



## be positive (28 May 2020)

CanteringCarrot said:



			While I am a Appy fan, I'm not so into the color of the filly or her conformation. Now, I know she is just 3, and things can be awkward at that age, so there's that. My last Appy stayed quite bum high. Should've been 15.3 if his withers caught up to his bum! But alas, he just made 15.1 he was built for bucking and he knew it 😂 he was a good horse, but man could he buck if the mood struck.

But the color of the filly is interesting, as is the price. I've always thought that Appaloosa pony mares were the stuff nightmares were made from 😂 (attitude) this one could make horse height though, so there's that!
		
Click to expand...

Also not keen on her confo, to my eye she is not so much bum high and growing into herself as very croup high, she does have a clear whither and a very short almost dipped back, fitting a saddle will be tricky, finding one for a tall rider may prove really difficult, her hind leg is better than some Appy's but being a pretty colour is not enough and I guess the breeders know she is not a great example which is why the price is low.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

I wonder what he's worth!  

C


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

CanteringCarrot said:



			While I am a Appy fan, I'm not so into the color of the filly or her conformation. Now, I know she is just 3, and things can be awkward at that age, so there's that. My last Appy stayed quite bum high. Should've been 15.3 if his withers caught up to his bum! But alas, he just made 15.1 he was built for bucking and he knew it 😂 he was a good horse, but man could he buck if the mood struck.

But the color of the filly is interesting, as is the price. I've always thought that Appaloosa pony mares were the stuff nightmares were made from 😂 (attitude) this one could make horse height though, so there's that!
		
Click to expand...


I'm under no illusions as to her conformation,  but I like her as a pretty thing to look at out of the window and if she stays in one piece she'll never be worth less than she is now.  She's just about big enough for me to back.  She's not a keeper,  she's a stopgap until I find the right PRE or Luso, however long that takes.  I doubt very much he'll deliver her from Oxfordshire to Manchester,  but worth a try.  

.


----------



## Michen (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm under no illusions as to her conformation,  but I like her as a pretty thing to look at out of the window and if she stays in one piece she'll never be worth less than she is now.  She's just about big enough for me to back.  She's not a keeper,  she's a stopgap until I find the right PRE or Luso, however long that takes.  I doubt very much he'll deliver her from Oxfordshire to Manchester,  but worth a try. 

.
		
Click to expand...

can you not just pay a transporter?


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Michen said:



			can you not just pay a transporter?
		
Click to expand...

I could,  but then she wouldn't be a price I would throw away on a horse which is only a companion/stopgap, bought unseen,  who could be too small for me to even ride when she gets off the lorry.  The number of unseen purchases who shrink on the ferry from Ireland is legendary 🤣

.


----------



## Michen (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I could,  but then she wouldn't be a price I would throw away on a horse which is only a companion/stopgap, bought unseen,  who could be too small for me to even ride when she gets off the lorry.  The number of unseen purchases who shrink on the ferry from Ireland is legendary 🤣

.
		
Click to expand...

I would just factor that into your negotiations pre price with the seller (as in what your willing to pay- not using it to negotiate!) .I expect you’d be looking at around 300 for that journey?


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I wonder what he's worth!

C
		
Click to expand...

Probably your body weight in gold plus your soul 🤣.

If you google/facebook yeguada paco marti he has loads of stunning horses! Most are for sale but probably way beyond the average budget!


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

be positive said:



			Also not keen on her confo, to my eye she is not so much bum high and growing into herself as very croup high, she does have a clear whither and a very short almost dipped back, fitting a saddle will be tricky, finding one for a tall rider may prove really difficult, her hind leg is better than some Appy's but being a pretty colour is not enough and I guess the breeders know she is not a great example which is why the price is low.
		
Click to expand...


I think the first photo is naff and she is stood with her hind feet on a hump. The second doesn't show her croup high,  but it's always possible she's stood with her hind feet in a dip 😁.

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Not answering phone,  have messaged.  

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

No go,  it would be private transporter and I would have to arrange it and it adds hundreds of pounds to her price and aggravation in my life I don't need right now.  Shame,  I'd have liked to see her when I drew the curtains in the morning! 

No answer from the bay Welsh mare that was too much for the owners,  she must be sold.  

Waiting for an answer to my message to Maesmynech now to see what they have.

.


----------



## TwyfordM (28 May 2020)

All the arabs I know are barrels unless in racing condition 😂 my friend has a taller boy who isnt a barrel and is pushing 16hh. But he's chestnut with 4 whites... She got offered 20k for him at one endurance race so they are definitely sought after!!
I used to ride a Welsh D who was actually fairly narrow and 15.1 loved him as he didn't kill my hips and was such a lovely boy. Little bolshy but nothing irritating. So they are around 😊
Connie's could definitely be around the right size. I've also known a few NF x arab crosses that were lovely but might be a little on the small size


----------



## Roxylola (28 May 2020)

She was a pretty colour to look at but you'll find something for less hassle that's nice to look at


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 May 2020)

Yeah, actually, many Arabs that I've known have been built like propane tanks! The Connie that I ride looks solid, but isn't terribly wide. I've known some nice, but sharp, Connie x TB crosses.


----------



## Steerpike (28 May 2020)

20k  is cheap for a tall Arab that has done its qualifications for FEI !


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			No go,  it would be private transporter and I would have to arrange it and it adds hundreds of pounds to her price and aggravation in my life I don't need right now.  Shame,  I'd have liked to see her when I drew the curtains in the morning!

No answer from the bay Welsh mare that was too much for the owners,  she must be sold. 

Waiting for an answer to my message to Maesmynech now to see what they have.

.
		
Click to expand...

bay welsh has now sold, the one where I knew the seller.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			No go,  it would be private transporter and I would have to arrange it and it adds hundreds of pounds to her price and aggravation in my life I don't need right now.  Shame,  I'd have liked to see her when I drew the curtains in the morning! 

No answer from the bay Welsh mare that was too much for the owners,  she must be sold.  

Waiting for an answer to my message to Maesmynech now to see what they have.

.
		
Click to expand...


Out of interest, where in Oxfordshire is she?


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			bay welsh has now sold, the one where I knew the seller.
		
Click to expand...


I meant the other but I'm pleased for both.  

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Out of interest, where in Oxfordshire is she?
		
Click to expand...


Not got a clue,  sorry.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Not got a clue,  sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Just as well... I do not need another...


----------



## TPO (28 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Just as well... I do not need another...
		
Click to expand...

You do, she would be the ideal in between colour for your girls 😉


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

I’m frustrated for you, all the PREs I’ve seen seem to be way down south!


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Just as well... I do not need another...
		
Click to expand...

Sure you do...


----------



## ester (28 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			You can get PRE's in this colour! 
	View attachment 48280
View attachment 48281

Click to expand...

Pearl not champagne though?


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

Ireland, sorry..

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/4yr-old-spanish-p-r-e-stallion-/Horses/565886

Eek didn't look at price!


----------



## Cortez (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Ireland, sorry..

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/4yr-old-spanish-p-r-e-stallion-/Horses/565886

Eek didn't look at price!
		
Click to expand...

He's in Spain, these guys are just agents.


----------



## Cortez (28 May 2020)

ester said:



			Pearl not champagne though?
		
Click to expand...

There are champagne PRE's.


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 May 2020)

ester said:



			Pearl not champagne though?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I just meant 'in this awesome colour' not champagne specifically, should've written it better 🤣


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

A wild card..
https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...ic-champagne-paint-stallion/view#.Xs-QEK3TU1I


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			A wild card..
https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...ic-champagne-paint-stallion/view#.Xs-QEK3TU1I

Click to expand...

no height in the advert though and some paints/QHs can be really small.

However that user is selling champagne PRE crosses and champagne fresian crosses which might be more what ycbm is looking for in terms of height/schooling ability. Not sure a western breed would school to the standard she wants to?? (ycbm feel free to tell me to shut the hell up if not the case!)

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...lusian-friesian-paint-horse/view#.Xs-TCzpKiUk

Think they might be the person who runs rainbow fresians & own River Blue Champagne https://www.facebook.com/River-Blue-Champagne-555925517759338/ - might be worth seeing what they have available right now if PRE crosses are an option.


----------



## be positive (28 May 2020)

Throwing in unusually coloured wild cards, totally outside your wish list.

https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/classifieds/classifieds.cgi


----------



## Clodagh (28 May 2020)

Random thought but gelded PREs lose so much presence, they should be kept entire. 😊


----------



## Cloball (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			no height in the advert though and some paints/QHs can be really small.

However that user is selling champagne PRE crosses and champagne fresian crosses which might be more what ycbm is looking for in terms of height/schooling ability. Not sure a western breed would school to the standard she wants to?? (ycbm feel free to tell me to shut the hell up if not the case!)

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...lusian-friesian-paint-horse/view#.Xs-TCzpKiUk

Think they might be the person who runs rainbow fresians & own River Blue Champagne https://www.facebook.com/River-Blue-Champagne-555925517759338/ - might be worth seeing what they have available right now if PRE crosses are an option.
		
Click to expand...

I saw those a while back they have changed in price at least 3 times and been up for a while, the lat advert I saw did say the PRE filly was out of a graded mare. Thought they were a bit pricey and far, seem to be going through the odd looking phase too. I do like the face of the stallion though.


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

be positive said:



			Throwing in unusually coloured wild cards, totally outside your wish list.

https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/classifieds/classifieds.cgi

Click to expand...

That's just taking me to the nfed home page?


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			I saw those a while back they have changed in price at least 3 times and been up for a while, the lat advert I saw did say the PRE filly was out of a graded mare. Thought they were a bit pricey and far seem to be going through the odd looking phase. I do like the face of the stallion though.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah they've been up for ages. The reason I mentioned rainbow fresians was they were on that website too, which has now expired, so have been around for a while. You might get a bargain though but some paints do seem to have really weird conformation. The same ad is on preloved and says it was created 238 days ago.

But as I said further up, I'm dead shallow and love a pretty coloured pony xD


----------



## Cloball (28 May 2020)

@Chinchilla oh so do I. If is only was braver ... I did toy with the idea of the stallion for a fancy trec/hack pony ... In my dreams. I like stock bred tiny horses and he was suspiciously cheap. Probably not a sensible idea though as a first horses for over a decade.


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

Cloball said:



@Chinchilla oh so do I. If is only was braver ... I did toy with the idea of the stallion for a fancy trec/hack pony ... In my dreams. I like stock bred tiny horses and he was suspiciously cheap. Probably not a sensible idea though as a first horses for over a decade.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm yes I was sorely tempted by the Oxfordshire filly as well; she's about fifteen minutes drive from me, if she's where I think she is. But a horse like that needs someone who could do it justice, and I'm certainly not that person.  I have more than enough animals for the time being too.

Suppose it wouldn't sway you with the stallion if I said stock breeds are supposed to have amazing temperaments....? 


Sorry, ycbm, will get back to looking for sensible horses that actually meet your criteria! A Champagne is a bit of a pipe dream of mine though. Alongside the russian akhal teke and riding mule.....


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

This seems like a nice cross! im not a fan of coloureds but he looks like he could be quite smart.

https://secure.preloved.co.uk/adver...nk=/search?keyword=16hh&sectionId=2188&page=3


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

Also found this, pictures are terrible but she’s a fancy colour and the breed you’re after I think and under budget 

https://secure.preloved.co.uk/adver...nk=/search?keyword=16hh&sectionId=2188&page=7


----------



## Cloball (28 May 2020)

I find friesan crosses a bit hit or miss conformation wise although my friend has a lovely one. 

@Chinchilla a friend has a buckskin teke X due any day but the other half is warmblood so not appropriate for this search. I would love a weird coloured hunky stockbred one day.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...lsh+stallions&sectionId=3365&orderBy=distance


----------



## Cloball (28 May 2020)

Are you sure you don't want a section ç or a 14.2 ?🙄


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

The Oxfordshire filly is listed as Welsh D x quarter horse now.


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-152235.html

Just because gaited breeds were mentioned earlier in the thread? He's a silver black though and silver dilution does come with a slightly elevated risk of multiple congenital ocular abnormalities, most common form is benign cysts irrc. Most likely in homozygotes.


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			This seems like a nice cross! im not a fan of coloureds but he looks like he could be quite smart.

https://secure.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119892051/friesian-cross-gelding-2-years-old-to-mature-16hh-plus.html?link=/search?keyword=16hh&sectionId=2188&page=3

Click to expand...

I quite like him and coloured is not my thing I like the way he is marked as in not too much white and his put together quite well I think.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			I quite like him and coloured is not my thing I like the way he is marked as in not too much white and his put together quite well I think.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree! seems like a nice type, wonder what he is crossed with


----------



## IrishMilo (28 May 2020)

I saw that coloured as he's not that far from me. I like him up until the backend.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			I saw that coloured as he's not that far from me. I like him up until the backend.
		
Click to expand...

I just had a look at his back end, around his back area doesn’t look right.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

How odd, the advert has gone for the coloured.


----------



## IrishMilo (28 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			How odd, the advert has gone for the coloured.
		
Click to expand...

He's sold - saw it on the FB post


----------



## Errin Paddywack (28 May 2020)

I was just about to compare his back end with the arab put up earlier.  Most disappointed to find his ad gone.  I agree his hind end was wrong.  Looked like some Qtr horses.
This is the arab I meant, his conformation looks very correct to me.


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

http://www.arabianlines.com/for_sale/Stallion_popups/Rioja2_popup.htm


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

The seller of the Perlino filly is sending me some better photos. I’ll upload once I receive them


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

Is this too red? https://www.donedeal.co.uk/cobs-for-sale/ride-and-drive-welsh-sec-d-colt-3-yr-old-show-cob/24593355


----------



## be positive (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			That's just taking me to the nfed home page?
		
Click to expand...

This should work.
https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/clas...lay_db_button=on&db_id=160806&query=retrieval


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

be positive said:



			This should work.
https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/clas...lay_db_button=on&db_id=160806&query=retrieval

Click to expand...

Stunning but surely out of budget? He used to be owned by GFS sport horses and their stock always seems to come with fairly hefty price tags.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

This is the perlino filly. Just asked for a side view photo Or even a video as you can’t really see much of her, I think she’s lovely though!


----------



## be positive (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Stunning but surely out of budget? He used to be owned by GFS sport horses and their stock always seems to come with fairly hefty price tags.
		
Click to expand...

Also too old, 14, too far, a stallion but very unusual colour which seems to be the theme now.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)




----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

@*be positive , *I suppose if it's just a stopgap/companion it being eye candy is a bonus....

I'd offer my fewspot as a companion for Ludo if a pretty coloured companion was all that was needed tbh.

I forget though, have these andalusians been ruled out?
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119872889/pre-andalusian-filly.html?link=/classifieds/horses-livestock/horses-ponies/all/uk/andalusians

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119885160/homebred-andalusian-x-tb-bay-mare-5years-summer-project.html?link=/classifieds/horses-livestock/horses-ponies/all/uk/andalusians

Also a fresian if open to them https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2687001-beautiful-friesian-mare-kidderminster.html


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



View attachment 48298
View attachment 48299
View attachment 48300

Click to expand...

What breeding are they saying she is? As on the advert it says AES which is the Anglo european studbook? If she is not registered to any of the breed studbooks could make re-selling difficult.


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



View attachment 48298
View attachment 48299
View attachment 48300

Click to expand...

Has she got spots?


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			What breeding are they saying she is? As on the advert it says AES which is the Anglo european studbook? If she is not registered to any of the breed studbooks could make re-selling difficult.
		
Click to expand...

I know just as much as you unfortunately.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Has she got spots?
		
Click to expand...

no idea! Does look like mud to me. I only know what’s on the preview advert, just asked a few better photos so ycbm had a better perspective if she liked her.


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

A very beautiful foal:

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ock/horses-ponies/for-sale/manchester?page=10


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

If we are not careful ycbm is going to rename this the 'find me an unsuitable horse' thread 😂😂


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			no idea! Does look like mud to me. I only know what’s on the preview advert, just asked a few better photos so ycbm had a better perspective if she liked her.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's dirt.. It's not there on the first pic. 
She has an 'emerged from a dark cave' look.
.


----------



## NinjaPony (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			A very beautiful foal:

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119870813/abbeyvale-golden-harmony.html?link=/classifieds/horses-livestock/horses-ponies/for-sale/manchester?page=10

Click to expand...

Oh wow, she is lovely!! Now there's that blank Welsh D canvas I was talking about!


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			I think it's dirt.. It's not there on the first pic.
She has an 'emerged from a dark cave' look.
.
		
Click to expand...

Haha I know what you mean! Not my cup of tea but she’s kind of what ycbm is looking for I think! Cheap too


----------



## milliepops (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			A very beautiful foal:

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119870813/abbeyvale-golden-harmony.html?link=/classifieds/horses-livestock/horses-ponies/for-sale/manchester?page=10

Click to expand...

OMG it's a bloody good job I've got no money otherwise I'd be after that as a weaning companion. what a cutie!


----------



## ester (28 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			There are champagne PRE's.
		
Click to expand...

There are but the posted ones were pearl, at least the first was (they might have been the same horse)


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			A wild card..
https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...ic-champagne-paint-stallion/view#.Xs-QEK3TU1I

Click to expand...

I'd buy if he was local.  

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Is this too red? https://www.donedeal.co.uk/cobs-for-sale/ride-and-drive-welsh-sec-d-colt-3-yr-old-show-cob/24593355

Click to expand...

No, but he's in Ireland! 

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



http://www.arabianlines.com/for_sale/Stallion_popups/Rioja2_popup.htm

Click to expand...


Advert was 2019 wasn't it?


----------



## LadyGascoyne (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			If we are not careful ycbm is going to rename this the 'find me an unsuitable horse' thread 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Or the ‘find everyone else a horse’ thread...


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



View attachment 48298
View attachment 48299
View attachment 48300

Click to expand...

Something odd about that back? 

.


----------



## chaps89 (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			No, but he's in Ireland!

.
		
Click to expand...

Ad says he's in Wales but can be transported to Ireland doesn't it?!


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			If we are not careful ycbm is going to rename this the 'find me an unsuitable horse' thread 😂😂
		
Click to expand...


It's keeping us all amused 😄

Can I just remind people I'm in Manchester area and can't travel hours to see horses.  I will buy unseen but it would have to be really cheap,  no more than £1250 landed at my gate.


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

I think you should drop your minimum height requirement for the stop gap horse...a 14.2hh native would be fine (I'm saying this after deciding that I don't in fact look ridiculous on mine 😋). That would open up some really nice horses closer to you???


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Right guys.  Current strategy. 

Loan or buy a stand-in as soon as I can. Take my time to find the right PRE/Luso 'forever horse'.

Stand-in spec. 

Big enough to ride. 
Old and strong enough to back if unbroken. 
Sellable,  maximum age 6. 
Close if possible.  North west,  North Central,   North Midlands.  Will buy unseen from further away but it would have to be a decent horse, and cheap.
 All colours accepted.  
Max spend £2000, £1250 for unseen.  


Go to it!  

.


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			It's keeping us all amused 😄

Can I just remind people I'm in Manchester area and can't travel hours to see horses.  I will buy unseen but it would have to be really cheap,  no more than £1250 landed at my gate.
		
Click to expand...

You'll just have to move.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			You'll just have to move.
		
Click to expand...


From here? 








😁


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

You know we weren't supposed to be finding PREs anymore..
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/yearling-pre-spanish-filly-to-make-16hh/Horses/601529


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

Not too red.

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-151712.html


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			You know we weren't supposed to be finding PREs anymore..
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/yearling-pre-spanish-filly-to-make-16hh/Horses/601529

Click to expand...

Too young.

.


----------



## HashRouge (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



http://www.arabianlines.com/for_sale/Stallion_popups/Rioja2_popup.htm

Click to expand...

He's been mentioned on here before. He's got a fan club, me at the front!


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Not too red.

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-151712.html

Click to expand...


I saw her and was concerned about the look on her face with the bloke stood by her and exactly why she is being so badly bullied by the other horses.  My experience is that horses which are that badly bullied when in a big enough group with enough food are being driven out of the herd because they have something wrong with them.  But she is close so she could be another good day out,  I might ring.  

ETA have emailed.  

.


----------



## HashRouge (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Right guys.  Current strategy.

Loan or buy a stand-in as soon as I can. Take my time to find the right PRE/Luso 'forever horse'.

Stand-in spec.

Big enough to ride.
Old and strong enough to back if unbroken.
Sellable,  maximum age 6.
Close if possible.  North west,  North Central,   North Midlands.  Will buy unseen from further away but it would have to be a decent horse, and cheap.
All colours accepted. 
Max spend £2000, £1250 for unseen. 


Go to it! 

.
		
Click to expand...

Are greys and all chestnuts back in for the stop gap horse?


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			Are greys and all chestnuts back in for the stop gap horse?
		
Click to expand...

That's what it says 😁


----------



## HashRouge (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			That's what it says 😁
		
Click to expand...

Fab! I'm still determined to get you an Arab even if it's a stop gap! There just aren't many for sale at the moment, which is really frustrating!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 May 2020)

I know that you brought on a cob type before, so maybe another of that sort that will appeal to buyers once he's backed, schooled and gained experience? He's also not too heavy as a part bred. Bad photo though. 15.2hh 4yo in Crewe.







https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...rch?sectionId=3365&orderBy=mostRecent&page=19


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 May 2020)

This poor old guy? And in West Yorkshire £900.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...nk=/search?keyword=Andalusians&sectionId=2188


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			I know that you brought on a cob type before, so maybe another of that sort that will appeal to buyers once he's backed, schooled and gained experience? He's also not too heavy as a part bred. Bad photo though. 15.2hh 4yo in Crewe.







https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...rch?sectionId=3365&orderBy=mostRecent&page=19

Click to expand...


It's a no on the back legs,  sorry. 

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			This poor old guy? And in West Yorkshire £900.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...nk=/search?keyword=Andalusians&sectionId=2188

Click to expand...


Errrr?   Maximum age 6 ?

I already own a crock I don't need another! 

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Errrr?   Maximum age 6 ?

I already own a crock I don't need another!

.
		
Click to expand...

I just felt really sorry for the old guy and thought I could slip him in 🤣


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			It's a no on the back legs,  sorry. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they aren't the best. Not many cobs for sale at the moment appear to have a great hind leg. Everything I've thought looked better put together is about 12hh or well out of budget.  I hope something new comes on the market soon that matches your criteria better.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			You'll just have to move.
		
Click to expand...

Why would anyone move from the wonderful place of Manchester 😉


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

I saw the old guy. Wish I had £900. I'd really love him. ☹️ Not even being unrealistic about it, a sane and sensible little oldie would be a really good idea for my wimpy self 😂 oh well, never gonna happen. 

Will keep searching for a stopgap steed for you I suppose 😁


----------



## Mikas-mom (28 May 2020)

https://classifieds.horseandhound.c...utiful-reg-14-2hh-tbxwelshcob-4yo-mare-531486

any good?


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

Horse quest ref 230168 14.3hh Arab gelding in Suffolk for £1000


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

Deleted.. Wrong link.


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ivestock/horses-ponies/for-sale/staffordshire

Really weird advert (tbh I have no idea what they're on about), but I reckon this one might be a gem in the right hands


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...appaloosa.html?link=/search?keyword=Appaloosa


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

This one has good hair 😂
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...k/horses-ponies/for-sale/staffordshire?page=4


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Mikas-mom said:



https://classifieds.horseandhound.c...utiful-reg-14-2hh-tbxwelshcob-4yo-mare-531486

any good?
		
Click to expand...

Too small but lovely.  

.


----------



## Blanche (28 May 2020)

A bit of punctuation may have helped with the advert you posted DabDab.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ivestock/horses-ponies/for-sale/staffordshire

Really weird advert (tbh I have no idea what they're on about), but I reckon this one might be a gem in the right hands
		
Click to expand...


Too small. 

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...appaloosa.html?link=/search?keyword=Appaloosa

Click to expand...


Location.

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			This one has good hair 😂
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...k/horses-ponies/for-sale/staffordshire?page=4

Click to expand...


Too small,  are we seeing a pattern here 🤣  ?


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

Everything under 2k is selling really fast. What the hell is happening?


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Too small,  are we seeing a pattern here 🤣  ?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, they'd be fine. You're about 5'8 aren't you? I'm the same and this pony isn't even 14.2hh, and from memory Cortez is tall with tiddly horses too


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Everything under 2k is selling really fast. What the hell is happening?
		
Click to expand...

Everything is selling really fast full stop,  the market is utterly crazy! 

I have contacted three rehoming centres to try and get a loan until the recession hits and it all goes crazy in the other direction.  

.


----------



## RHM (28 May 2020)

A horse I enquired about yesterday had sold unseen within 48 mins of advert being posted. The market is insane, or at least its driving me to insanity!


----------



## Mikas-mom (28 May 2020)

this one?


----------



## IrishMilo (28 May 2020)

Did you see this one? https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/230168

It's in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Mikas-mom (28 May 2020)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/.../search?keyword=Project&sectionId=2188&page=2


hes just been advertised on preloved 28 minutes ago...

is it just me or anyone else thinking poor horse?


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

https://equinepursuit.co.uk/listing/stunning-british-sports-horse/

Ok ok, this one is definitely not too small, in Peterborough (I know I know, but it's not toooo far)


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

Mikas-mom said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119895653/project-horse-100-egyptian-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Project&sectionId=2188&page=2


hes just been advertised on preloved 28 minutes ago...

is it just me or anyone else thinking poor horse?
		
Click to expand...

Yup me too, hope he finds a nice home


----------



## Mikas-mom (28 May 2020)

Me too. If I had the spare cash and stable I’d take him, sadly I don’t have either.


----------



## be positive (28 May 2020)

Mikas-mom said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119895653/project-horse-100-egyptian-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Project&sectionId=2188&page=2


hes just been advertised on preloved 28 minutes ago...

is it just me or anyone else thinking poor horse?
		
Click to expand...

What a sad advert, he looks poor, the description is not 'selling' him in anyway, at that price I don't think she will be inundated with calls, I hope someone nice takes him on.


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



View attachment 48298
View attachment 48299
View attachment 48300

Click to expand...

I don't like her head I have to have a pretty head sorry


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			Did you see this one? https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/230168

It's in my neck of the woods.
		
Click to expand...

I meant to link that one earlier.


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 May 2020)

be positive said:



			What a sad advert, he looks poor, the description is not 'selling' him in anyway, at that price I don't think she will be inundated with calls, I hope someone nice takes him on.
		
Click to expand...

That has quite upset me his got a lovely kind face and looks very sad, having Arabs myself I know most love people and I really think they suffer when they are let down by them


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

Another wild card..

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...ar-old-appaloosa-x-highland/view#.Xs_vp63TU1I


----------



## Mikas-mom (28 May 2020)

It upset me too 😞 
I had to sell my beloved arab two years ago as he just didn’t make the height I needed, and I paid less than the seller is asking for him. 
that poor horse is in such poor condition. 
“selling as we aren’t gelling” my arse! 
if you ask me she wanted a ‘pretty’ looking horse, over horsed herself (or something along those lines) and now the poor boy is suffer because of it.
just wish I had the spare cash to buy him myself


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			Did you see this one? https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/230168

It's in my neck of the woods.
		
Click to expand...


Way too far away to view and advert reeks of issues that would need assessing before buying.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Another wild card..

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...ar-old-appaloosa-x-highland/view#.Xs_vp63TU1I

Click to expand...


Newcastle


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Mikas-mom said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/.../search?keyword=Project&sectionId=2188&page=2


hes just been advertised on preloved 28 minutes ago...

is it just me or anyone else thinking poor horse?
		
Click to expand...


How much.???!!!


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



https://equinepursuit.co.uk/listing/stunning-british-sports-horse/

Ok ok, this one is definitely not too small, in Peterborough (I know I know, but it's not toooo far)
		
Click to expand...


Lovely.  Your geography sucks worse than mine.  Peterborough is more than three hours drive from me 🤣


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Mikas-mom said:



			this one?
		
Click to expand...

Essex. 

Guys.   I live near MANCHESTER!


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

My friend found me this one,  what do you reckon?   Bit pricey? 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...-rainbow-unicorn-27-micro-miniature-pony.html


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Essex. 

Guys.   I live near MANCHESTER!
		
Click to expand...

Manchester SUCKS when looking for horses!


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			I don't like her head I have to have a pretty head sorry
		
Click to expand...

Spanish head 😄  I can take the head but there's something very odd about that back.


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Lovely.  Your geography sucks worse than mine.  Peterborough is more than three hours drive from me 🤣
		
Click to expand...

So I've left you money in the budget to transport it .


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			My friend found me this one,  what do you reckon?   Bit pricey? 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...-rainbow-unicorn-27-micro-miniature-pony.html

Click to expand...

Does that include the child?


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			My friend found me this one,  what do you reckon?   Bit pricey?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...-rainbow-unicorn-27-micro-miniature-pony.html

Click to expand...

Guys I think we’ve found THE ONE


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

This ones caught my eye a few times, pictures are crap but could request more for you if you’re interested. 

https://secure.preloved.co.uk/adver...tml?link=/search?keyword=Filly&sectionId=2188


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

omg look at this poor guy, not even remotely suitable but .... 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ale&maximumPrice=2500&orderBy=distance&page=6


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

In Newcastle in Wales 😅😅

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...orses-ponies/for-sale/wales/horses+welsh+cobs


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

Being a bit more sensible https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119682567/tb-x-cob-bay-3-year-old-filly-for-sale.html?link=/search?sectionId=3365&location=Manchester&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500&orderBy=distance&page=7

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ale&maximumPrice=2500&orderBy=distance&page=7


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			So I've left you money in the budget to transport it .
		
Click to expand...


Advert is two months old,  but i have emailed as she is very nice and very cheap.  

.


----------



## HashRouge (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Horse quest ref 230168 14.3hh Arab gelding in Suffolk for £1000
		
Click to expand...

That's lovely! If he was a couple of inches taller he'd be perfect for the OP. He'll be a bargain for the right person I reckon.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			In Newcastle in Wales 😅😅

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...orses-ponies/for-sale/wales/horses+welsh+cobs

Click to expand...


It's a yearling!


----------



## bonny (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			omg look at this poor guy, not even remotely suitable but .... 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ale&maximumPrice=2500&orderBy=distance&page=6

Click to expand...

A 26 year old non ridden horse for sale at 500, no offers. Sometimes I despair at what people do


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Being a bit more sensible https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119682567/tb-x-cob-bay-3-year-old-filly-for-sale.html?link=/search?sectionId=3365&location=Manchester&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500&orderBy=distance&page=7

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ale&maximumPrice=2500&orderBy=distance&page=7

Click to expand...


Messaged.


----------



## HashRouge (28 May 2020)

Mikas-mom said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119895653/project-horse-100-egyptian-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Project&sectionId=2188&page=2


hes just been advertised on preloved 28 minutes ago...

is it just me or anyone else thinking poor horse?
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why they're asking stupid money for what they're advertising as a "project horse". Reading between the lines he sounds very nervous and this is probably making the owner nervous. He also does look quite poor - I think I'd be worming him as a first step! Shame they aren't asking a more sensible price as he's really near me so I could be the designated viewer!


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			Being a bit more sensible https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119682567/tb-x-cob-bay-3-year-old-filly-for-sale.html?link=/search?sectionId=3365&location=Manchester&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500&orderBy=distance&page=7

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119848929/3yr-old-irish-mare.html?link=/search?sectionId=3365&location=Manchester&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500&orderBy=distance&page=7

Click to expand...

Aww that first one looks like a real sweetie. She has such a full bottom and such a small head, you just couldn't help but love her


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ale&maximumPrice=2500&orderBy=distance&page=9


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ale&maximumPrice=2500&orderBy=distance&page=9

Click to expand...


She's 9 

And a walking vet bill.


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2705885-3-year-old-welsh-cob-dudley.html


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Aww that first one looks like a real sweetie. She has such a full bottom and such a small head, you just couldn't help but love her
		
Click to expand...


I really like the type,  strong and level headed.  She is the one I have messaged.  The other is too weak and small.


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...s/cob/36244356/cob-stallion/view#.Xs_8T63TU1I


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2705885-3-year-old-welsh-cob-dudley.html

Click to expand...


Why do people use such dreadful pictures?  He looks as if he's got the stride length of a donkey and might have very straight back legs.  He's only 14.2 now and sounds completely wild.  I'm not sure I'm up to the stress of that right now.  

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...s/cob/36244356/cob-stallion/view#.Xs_8T63TU1I

Click to expand...

Really hate hogged horses.  

.


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

She's grey, in Devon, reduced and sold from field due to covid, but she's pretty... And there's a video. 

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68499.html


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-152284.html  too old but he's cute

have a feeling both going to be too wide https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-149047.html 
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-148678.html 

POA but https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-148492.html 

me being more sensible > https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-151759.html 
and > https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-151712.html 

Nice face on this one but I like tricoloured cobs https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150039.html 

 There's almost nothing out there  and I keep seeing adverts that make me wanna scream at the idiocy of people


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-148681.html 

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-144864.html 

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-151947.html 

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150606.html 

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-149031.html 

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-148685.html 

I have awful taste in horses lol


----------



## Archangel (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-152284.html  too old but he's cute
		
Click to expand...

He's lovely. Have sent him on to my friend (she is shielding so YCBM can still get there first).


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			She's grey, in Devon, reduced and sold from field due to covid, but she's pretty... And there's a video. 

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_68499.html

Click to expand...


She lovely but i wouldn't buy an unbroken 8 yr old Arab unseen.

.


----------



## cauda equina (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-148681.html

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-144864.html

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-151947.html

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150606.html

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-149031.html

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-148685.html

I have awful taste in horses lol
		
Click to expand...

But great taste in websites! I love dragondriving, especially all the weird stuff that comes up on there
I am always hoping to find the perfect mule, just down the road from me


----------



## cauda equina (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			She lovely but i wouldn't buy an unbroken 8 yr old Arab unseen.

.
		
Click to expand...

And at 8 is apparently the perfect age to start under saddle!


----------



## TheresaW (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Right guys.  Current strategy.

Loan or buy a stand-in as soon as I can. Take my time to find the right PRE/Luso 'forever horse'.

Stand-in spec.

Big enough to ride.
Old and strong enough to back if unbroken.
Sellable,  maximum age 6.
Close if possible.  North west,  North Central,   North Midlands.  Will buy unseen from further away but it would have to be a decent horse, and cheap.
All colours accepted. 
Max spend £2000, £1250 for unseen. 


Go to it! 

.
		
Click to expand...

You can borrow Ollie if you want, and are mad enough 🤣


----------



## Mikas-mom (28 May 2020)

https://classifieds.horseandhound.co.uk/horses-for-sale/youngstock/loving-kind-sane-540354

him?


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Spanish head 😄  I can take the head but there's something very odd about that back.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh apart from her colour there is not much else that floats my boat.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

cauda equina said:



			But great taste in websites! I love dragondriving, especially all the weird stuff that comes up on there
I am always hoping to find the perfect mule, just down the road from me
		
Click to expand...


This came from dragon driving 🤣


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			omg look at this poor guy, not even remotely suitable but .... 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119717691/sad-sale.html?link=/search?sectionId=3365&location=Manchester&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500&orderBy=distance&page=6

Click to expand...

Seriously some people really are deluded


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Mikas-mom said:



https://classifieds.horseandhound.co.uk/horses-for-sale/youngstock/loving-kind-sane-540354

him?
		
Click to expand...


I wouldn't take the risk.  They have done everything to back him,  including a dummy,  and have stopped and are now selling.  Why would you do that? 

.


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 May 2020)

Mikas-mom said:



			It upset me too 😞
I had to sell my beloved arab two years ago as he just didn’t make the height I needed, and I paid less than the seller is asking for him.
that poor horse is in such poor condition.
“selling as we aren’t gelling” my arse!
if you ask me she wanted a ‘pretty’ looking horse, over horsed herself (or something along those lines) and now the poor boy is suffer because of it.
just wish I had the spare cash to buy him myself
		
Click to expand...

He would be a nice horse with some meat and top line on him, i can't stop thinking about him but his just way too much money.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 May 2020)

What's the obsession with the perlino and cremello types.... they give me the creeps lol


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			What's the obsession with the perlino and cremello types.... they give me the creeps lol
		
Click to expand...

They don't do it for me either!  

.


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			She lovely but i wouldn't buy an unbroken 8 yr old Arab unseen.

.
		
Click to expand...

It's not uncommon for good Arab mares to not be backed until late as a lot of them have been used for breeding, I know a few that were backed late and were never a problem.


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 May 2020)

I don't know if this has been posted but is in Sheffield and cheap and can now be registered as Spanish Spotted Saddle horse if the PRE parent is registered.
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150172.html?utm_source=newsnow.co.uk


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 May 2020)

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2704737-unbroken-4-yr-old-idxtb-mare-stoke-on-trent.html
https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2688878-lippizaner-x-sports-horse-kidderminster.html


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119682567/tb-x-cob-bay-3-year-old-filly-for-sale.html


Going to see this when she gives me a day and time. 

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I don't know if this has been posted but is in Sheffield and cheap and can now be registered as Spanish Spotted Saddle horse if the PRE parent is registered.
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150172.html?utm_source=newsnow.co.uk

Click to expand...


The market is red hot,  why has that been reduced by a thousand pounds? Vet failure,  I bet.  

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			It's not uncommon for good Arab mares to not be backed until late as a lot of them have been used for breeding, I know a few that were backed late and were never a problem.
		
Click to expand...


I don't have a problem with it,  but I wouldn't buy a hotblooded unbacked eight year old without seeing it to judge its character.  

.


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I really like the type,  strong and level headed.  She is the one I have messaged.  The other is too weak and small.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree, looks like she would develop into something nice (agree on the other one too )



ycbm said:



			Why do people use such dreadful pictures?  He looks as if he's got the stride length of a donkey and might have very straight back legs.  He's only 14.2 now and sounds completely wild.  I'm not sure I'm up to the stress of that right now. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought he might not be the sort of project you had in mind temperament-wise, but as he was cheap


----------



## Flame_ (28 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			Fab! I'm still determined to get you an Arab even if it's a stop gap! There just aren't many for sale at the moment, which is really frustrating!
		
Click to expand...

You can't have an arab as a stop gap, they're too attachable to sell again!

Get one anyway though!


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Yeah I agree, looks like she would develop into something nice (agree on the other one too )
		
Click to expand...


Have a viewing booked


----------



## Cloball (28 May 2020)

I still think you could offer a grand for the champagne paint stallion and then I can live vicariously. He's been on the market for ages. 



ycbm said:



			My friend found me this one,  what do you reckon?   Bit pricey?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...-rainbow-unicorn-27-micro-miniature-pony.html

Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## Flame_ (28 May 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			Did you see this one? https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/230168

It's in my neck of the woods.
		
Click to expand...

OMG £1000 is suspiciously cheap. He's lovely!


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

This D is nice
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-151712.html


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			This D is nice
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-151712.html

Click to expand...

They haven't answered my message.


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

How many are you seeing?


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

One. All the rest i have contacted are gone.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (28 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			This D is nice
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-151712.html

Click to expand...

This one is on preloved too  She’s lovely


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 May 2020)

Yearlings so probably too young but a couple of these are nice https://www.freewebs.com/aztecandalusians/for-sale


----------



## cauda equina (28 May 2020)

Are greys back on the menu, now it's a stopgap?
If so what about the 3yo Arab in Halifax on Preloved


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			One. All the rest i have contacted are gone.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe we can't find anything for you, I've never seen sold tags come up so fast. 
Tomorrow is Friday, that should prompt some new ads for the weekend. 
.


----------



## HashRouge (28 May 2020)

cauda equina said:



			Are greys back on the menu, now it's a stopgap?
If so what about the 3yo Arab in Halifax on Preloved
		
Click to expand...

Is he still up? I couldn't find the ad when I looked before.


----------



## cauda equina (28 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			Is he still up? I couldn't find the ad when I looked before.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he is, on page 2 of Arabs for sale
Ad is 75 days old! Goodness knows why he hasn't sold


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 May 2020)

Now that greys are allowed this one? 
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...=/classifieds/for-sale/lancashire/arab+horses


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Have a viewing booked 

Click to expand...


UN flipping believable!

The yard is on lockdown for another month and the mare can't be viewed. 

.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Now that greys are allowed this one? 
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...=/classifieds/for-sale/lancashire/arab+horses

Click to expand...


Blows the Standin budget and not a keeper because he's grey.


.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2020)

OK guys,  I'm sorry,  I'm tired and fed up.  


Can you give up please unless the horse 100% meets my spec and the advert is not more than a month old and it's not been mentioned before.  The same horses are now coming up several times over.

Thanks for trying to help but the market is batshit crazy.
.


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2020)

Tbf I think you've kept up resilience to us randomly posting at lot longer than mist people would've


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			UN flipping believable!

The yard is on lockdown for another month and the mare can't be viewed. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no.


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 May 2020)

How big do section C's make? There is a 3 year old filly near Manchester for £350, but I'm not sure what height they normally make.


----------



## be positive (28 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			How big do section C's make? There is a 3 year old filly near Manchester for £350, but I'm not sure what height they normally make.
		
Click to expand...

Max 13.2


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 May 2020)

be positive said:



			Max 13.2
		
Click to expand...

Ah okay too small then but can't believe how cheap she was!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (28 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I don't understand why they're asking stupid money for what they're advertising as a "project horse". Reading between the lines he sounds very nervous and this is probably making the owner nervous. He also does look quite poor - I think I'd be worming him as a first step! Shame they aren't asking a more sensible price as he's really near me so I could be the designated viewer!
		
Click to expand...

That really is steep given the description. Maybe there are a lot of plus points that aren’t listed but...

Pity because if he was priced low, I would have him. The whole thing sounds very sad.


----------



## Chinchilla (28 May 2020)

Are there any sites we haven't tried? Preloved, Gumtree, freeads, pets4homes, dragon driving, done deal, horse quest, horse mart, nfed, adhorse, h&h, where else is there to look!? I find trawling FB is really hard now as all the adverts don't say "for sale" explicitly. 

😔 

(Though I couldn't help but notice....There's still a zebra on dragon driving. 😂)

And on the subject of cheap, there's a 16.2 TB also on DD just listed for £400.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

Could be worth approaching some reputable dealers with your criteria, they’d probably be better at finding something for you than we are


----------



## Archangel (29 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			And on the subject of cheap, there's a 16.2 TB also on DD just listed for £400.
		
Click to expand...

Poor lad.  Too cheap.


----------



## Pinkvboots (29 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			That really is steep given the description. Maybe there are a lot of plus points that aren’t listed but...

Pity because if he was priced low, I would have him. The whole thing sounds very sad.
		
Click to expand...

I woke at 3am from oh snoring so took myself into spare room and that Arab popped into my head while I was tossing and turning, I think I have a problem!


----------



## be positive (29 May 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			I woke at 3am from oh snoring so took myself into spare room and that Arab popped into my head while I was tossing and turning, I think I have a problem!
		
Click to expand...

He was my first thought on waking, seems we have a similar problem. He is far too much money, I expect she paid plenty for him and wants to avoid losing money, trouble is he was probably looking well and it has all gone downhill so she will not get her money back and may take a while to realise that.


----------



## cauda equina (29 May 2020)

Poor boy. I don't get people who think 'I paid x for him and have spent y on him so he is worth x+y'


----------



## milliepops (29 May 2020)

cauda equina said:



			Poor boy. I don't get people who think 'I paid x for him and have spent y on him so he is worth x+y'
		
Click to expand...

I picked up a horse at the local sales whose owner thought this way. She had paid about £5k and spent a load more on training and was utterly deluded about what crappy green horses go for in the ring (she didn't make reserve and we bought outside for £900!).  I would imagine it's quite a common way of thinking.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

Throwing this out there on a whim. I know she’s not local but she’s cheap enough to risk buying unseen (I think?) big enough to ride and probably won’t cost you an arm and a leg to transport up here. 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...nk=/search?keyword=Mare&sectionId=2188&page=5


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			Throwing this out there on a whim. I know she’s not local but she’s cheap enough to risk buying unseen (I think?) big enough to ride and probably won’t cost you an arm and a leg to transport up here. 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...nk=/search?keyword=Mare&sectionId=2188&page=5

Click to expand...

Ah wait nevermind. Idiot here didn’t see the age! Urgh.


----------



## cauda equina (29 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			Throwing this out there on a whim. I know she’s not local but she’s cheap enough to risk buying unseen (I think?) big enough to ride and probably won’t cost you an arm and a leg to transport up here.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119895472/for-sale.html?link=/search?keyword=Mare&sectionId=2188&page=5

Click to expand...

She's 22 
Poor old lady
Sorry cross posted


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

cauda equina said:



			She's 22 
Poor old lady
Sorry cross posted
		
Click to expand...


I can’t stand where people pass in the older horses, just like the other ad for the old boy. They shouldn’t be moving on at that age, poor things.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			I can’t stand where people pass in the older horses, just like the other ad for the old boy. They shouldn’t be moving on at that age, poor things.
		
Click to expand...


Shameful,  isn't it


----------



## cauda equina (29 May 2020)

When I look at my own oldie the thought of people passing geriatric horses on makes me want to cry


----------



## be positive (29 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			I picked up a horse at the local sales whose owner thought this way. She had paid about £5k and spent a load more on training and was utterly deluded about what crappy green horses go for in the ring (she didn't make reserve and we bought outside for £900!).  I would imagine it's quite a common way of thinking.
		
Click to expand...

It is, for some reason they expect to be able to ruin a horse, or at least not improve it, then recoup all the money spent, if you buy a cheap car, or even an expensive on, drive about recklessly giving it a few scars, let the dogs and kids destroy the interior, forget to get it serviced do you expect to sell at a profit? I don't see the difference but for some reason almost everyone expects to get their money back from horses.


----------



## be positive (29 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			I can’t stand where people pass in the older horses, just like the other ad for the old boy. They shouldn’t be moving on at that age, poor things.
		
Click to expand...

It is inexcusable, I know some will find better homes who will do right by them but I find it wrong to move them on, they think it is kinder than pts but that is no justification for selling, loaning and retaining the responsibility is the only way I would pass on an older equine.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

Remember this colt? I’m not sure if you ruled him out completely. I know he’s out of budget at the minute, but there’s some up to date photos of him. He’s quite smart!


----------



## Marigold4 (29 May 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			I woke at 3am from oh snoring so took myself into spare room and that Arab popped into my head while I was tossing and turning, I think I have a problem!
		
Click to expand...

How about phoning and see if they would take a silly offer for a good home? He looks as though he could be something lovely in the long run.


----------



## southerncomfort (29 May 2020)

I'm beginning to wonder if people are buying the first thing they see through some sort of fear of missing out.  Can't help but think that a lot of these horses that are selling within hours of the ad going up will all be back up for sale in a couple of months.

I genuinely expected the market to be slow!


----------



## cobgoblin (29 May 2020)

The Oxford filly is still there. Just sayin'.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

southerncomfort said:



			I'm beginning to wonder if people are buying the first thing they see through some sort of fear of missing out.  Can't help but think that a lot of these horses that are selling within hours of the ad going up will all be back up for sale in a couple of months.

I genuinely expected the market to be slow!
		
Click to expand...


I did too, I can’t believe how little there is for sale and what is for sale is sold so fast!


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			Remember this colt? I’m not sure if you ruled him out completely. I know he’s out of budget at the minute, but there’s some up to date photos of him. He’s quite smart!
		
Click to expand...

I'm really surprised he's still for sale.  I don't know if I can manage the hassle of a stallion right now.  It's the wrong time of year to geld,  it would be asking for trouble,  but he is lovely.  

.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm really surprised he's still for sale.  I don't know if I can manage the hassle of a stallion right now.  It's the wrong time of year to geld,  it would be asking for trouble,  but he is lovely.  

.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of people probably have the same views as you, timing wrong for gelding and can’t be doing with an entire. People who have the facilities for them (usually producers mostly) probably haven’t had enough custom to move things along so aren’t buying. 

I thought it would have very much been a “buyers market” with everything going on at the minute but it seems quite the opposite!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 May 2020)

southerncomfort said:



			I'm beginning to wonder if people are buying the first thing they see through some sort of fear of missing out.  Can't help but think that a lot of these horses that are selling within hours of the ad going up will all be back up for sale in a couple of months.

I genuinely expected the market to be slow!
		
Click to expand...

My mind is slightly blown by this. I also thought maybe due to all of the COVID stuff they are doing the whole YOLO thing. I am seeing horses selling within hours too. No offense to said horses, owners, or buyers, but some of them aren't that impressive, yet they're being scooped up right quick!

Here I thought more people would be facing hardships from the pandemic. I also had a wee thought/hope in the back of my mind that Spanish horse prices might go down. No such luck!


----------



## Upthecreek (29 May 2020)

southerncomfort said:



			I'm beginning to wonder if people are buying the first thing they see through some sort of fear of missing out.  Can't help but think that a lot of these horses that are selling within hours of the ad going up will all be back up for sale in a couple of months.

I genuinely expected the market to be slow!
		
Click to expand...

I’m surprised too, but I suppose we have to remember that whilst loads of people’s finances have been detrimentally affected by covid, loads haven’t. Many people intending to buy would have been starting to look when lockdown hit and they have been sat on their hands since and now they can buy they are buying. I just hope there won’t be too many hasty decisions/not bothering to vet/ending up buying the wrong horse. Neither of mine are for sale or ever will be, but if I was advertising them now I would be pricing them substantially higher than I would have before covid because that’s the market right now.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

The market is utterly crazy.  The only one I can find to buy is the 3 year old bay mare with two white behind,  and she's only available because they can't let anyone on the yard to view her!   I am currently negotiating to see her in the road outside the yard or buy unseen.  I do genuinely like her though.  

.


----------



## Northern (29 May 2020)

Slightly bored so cracked out the google maps. This one seems quite far(?) from you, ad has been up for ages. She looks a bit awkward but could just be an awkward youngster stage and terrible photos. Ad has been updated 8 days ago, she's now 2 to make over 15hh.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...=3365&location=Manchester&distance=250&page=4 

Hope you find something to look at soon!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 May 2020)

Oh! Drive-by horse shopping. Now that's a new one!


----------



## E.B.Horses (29 May 2020)

Im looking for the same time of horse as well! I was thinking a morgan, Welsh D, Connemara or If I cant find anything a Lightweigh cob or a standardbred


----------



## cobgoblin (29 May 2020)

Northern said:



			Slightly bored so cracked out the google maps. This one seems quite far(?) from you, ad has been up for ages. She looks a bit awkward but could just be an awkward youngster stage and terrible photos. Ad has been updated 8 days ago, she's now 2 to make over 15hh.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...=3365&location=Manchester&distance=250&page=4 

Hope you find something to look at soon!
		
Click to expand...

I got told off for that one.
.


----------



## Northern (29 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			I got told off for that one.
.
		
Click to expand...

I would hazard a guess that it was a yearling when the ad was first posted 295 days ago  Looks like they changed the title but not the wording in the ad. Would be interesting to know when she actually foaled!


----------



## palo1 (29 May 2020)

Northern said:



			Slightly bored so cracked out the google maps. This one seems quite far(?) from you, ad has been up for ages. She looks a bit awkward but could just be an awkward youngster stage and terrible photos. Ad has been updated 8 days ago, she's now 2 to make over 15hh.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119242665/beautiful-welsh-pb-2yr-old-filly.html?link=/search?keyword=arab&sectionId=3365&location=Manchester&distance=250&page=4

Hope you find something to look at soon!
		
Click to expand...

Fab mix (could be hot), a lovely colour and potentially very saleable in a year or so.   I wish I were just a slip of a thing and I would go and look today!!


----------



## DabDab (29 May 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			I’m surprised too, but I suppose we have to remember that whilst loads of people’s finances have been detrimentally affected by covid, loads haven’t. Many people intending to buy would have been starting to look when lockdown hit and they have been sat on their hands since and now they can buy they are buying. I just hope there won’t be too many hasty decisions/not bothering to vet/ending up buying the wrong horse. Neither of mine are for sale or ever will be, but if I was advertising them now I would be pricing them substantially higher than I would have before covid because that’s the market right now.
		
Click to expand...

It's proper mental. Even my dog end nags would be worth thousands at the moment  (Likewise not for sale though)


----------



## Michen (29 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			It's proper mental. Even my dog end nags would be worth thousands at the moment  (Likewise not for sale though)
		
Click to expand...

Oh bloody hell I really feel like I should whack a couple of K on Bear and see if I can sell him rather than spend a fortune keeping him all winter.  Would pay off a credit card (or two..).

Head vs heart and all that 🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️


----------



## DabDab (29 May 2020)

Michen said:



			Oh bloody hell I really feel like I should whack a couple of K on Bear and see if I can sell him rather than spend a fortune keeping him all winter.  Would pay off a credit card (or two..).

Head vs heart and all that 🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

I hate to say this because it would be lovely to follow you with him for a bit longer, but if I had a horse that I was considering selling in the next year I would be putting it on the market now and slightly lean on the pen price-wise. The market is definitely overcooking now and it might well take a plunge in the winter.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 May 2020)

I've had a couple of ridiculous offers on my 5 year old Connie x..... I've really had to sit on my hands because I really like him and I know that the market will plummet and no-one would pay even close to it next year. However, I couldn't buy another like him so I'm keeping him 🙈🙈🙈
(One of my friends truly now believes I'm insane 😂😂😂)


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 May 2020)

Duplicate post


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Michen said:



			Oh bloody hell I really feel like I should whack a couple of K on Bear and see if I can sell him rather than spend a fortune keeping him all winter.  Would pay off a credit card (or two..).

Head vs heart and all that 🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️
		
Click to expand...


You could sell Bear for 6k in this market.   I would unless you think he is a keeper.

.


----------



## Michen (29 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			I hate to say this because it would be lovely to follow you with him for a bit longer, but if I had a horse that I was considering selling in the next year I would be putting it on the market now and slightly lean on the pen price-wise. The market is definitely overcooking now and it might well take a plunge in the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I'm thinking. Ooof, he's done so little though under saddle... What do you think I could ask? I paid 3.3k inc transport. He's done absolutely nothing in the school but I guess I could shape him up a little over the next month or two, but really he'd just be WTC and popping a small fence? Market may have crashed by then anyway.

Sorry YCBM to hyjak the thread!! It's interesting to see what's happening with the market I didn't realise it was quite so bonkers.


----------



## Michen (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			You could sell Bear for 6k in this market.   I would unless you think he is a keeper.

.
		
Click to expand...

Despite zero schooling etc!?


----------



## ihatework (29 May 2020)

I’d put him up for 6k and see what happens. Worst you loose a few quid on the advert. Might get someone offer you 5k. 

The market is mental.

I had people fighting over buying mine unseen in 5 figures. What is all that about?!

Worth mentioning him to Patterdale? Think she was looking for something of his type?


----------



## Michen (29 May 2020)

Gawd... I wouldn't sell him for 5k as I've spent at least a grand on him. But a 1.7k profit in a few months tax free would be nice!

Oooof. Not sure.


----------



## Michen (29 May 2020)

Just had a very quick look at horsequest and there's connies further ahead than him for the 6k mark, I reckon I'd struggle to get that kind of money. Plus I bought him to have fun on etc and it was never really about the money.

I reckon a good connie will always make a nice sum even if the market crashes somewhat, I think I'd rather sell him for 4k mid winter than 6k now!


----------



## DabDab (29 May 2020)

Edit: fair enough, yes something like him will always sell


----------



## Michen (29 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Edit: fair enough, yes something like him will always sell
		
Click to expand...

No your original post was right actually. None of them are as nice or are older etc.
Blimey I’m shocked! I was joking when I said 6k to ycbm in the thread!


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

You don't understand how good he is Michen, and a good solid bay to boot.  The market is utterly mental.  I think you could get 6k.

I completely understand why you want to keep him. 

.


----------



## palo1 (29 May 2020)

Michen said:



			Oh bloody hell I really feel like I should whack a couple of K on Bear and see if I can sell him rather than spend a fortune keeping him all winter.  Would pay off a credit card (or two..).

Head vs heart and all that 🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Simples....sell him to @ycbm!! 

It's shocking though how mad prices are.  I am amazed at how much potentially I could sell my little Welshie for atm.  She has probably doubled in price at least, just with really basic work. She's not going anywhere though!!


----------



## ihatework (29 May 2020)

Well I suppose you bought him to ride, so personally I’d get some shoes on and ride him! Can’t sell him while he is sore barefoot. 

What will be, will be.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

So,  we've sold Bear for Michen and not managed to buy me anything 🤣

Still negotiating on buying the little mare unseen,  I've asked if she is lump free,  will load , been measured and given them a price.  

The local riding school has offered me a loan for the summer,  so that's an option. 


.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			Simples....sell him to @ycbm!!  

Click to expand...


He is WAY outside my budget 🤣


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Oh! Drive-by horse shopping. Now that's a new one!
		
Click to expand...

I had to do this! Didn’t view on the lane but I had to have her delivered on the lane, was a strange one!


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			So,  we've sold Bear for Michen and not managed to buy me anything 🤣

Still negotiating on buying the little mare unseen,  I've asked if she is lump free,  will load , been measured and given them a price.  

The local riding school has offered me a loan for the summer,  so that's an option. 


.
		
Click to expand...

If they’re willing to sell unseen, could be an idea to ask them to video her all over getting some close ups of her legs and wherever else? I’ve seen people do this a lot


----------



## Michen (29 May 2020)

ihatework said:



			Well I suppose you bought him to ride, so personally I’d get some shoes on and ride him! Can’t sell him while he is sore barefoot.

What will be, will be.
		
Click to expand...

Shoes are going on tomorrow am!

Nah, I can’t sell the dude yet. The money is so, so tempting but money does not buy you happiness and bringing this horse on does. For now. I’m sure if I wanted to sell him before winter I could still get 4K for him at least.

Still, if he pisses me off at all, at least I know I can shift him 

Sorry again to hijak the thread momentarily!


----------



## Cloball (29 May 2020)

I know you're not a fan of the Faceache but I can make enquiries in a couple of Welsh groups I am in.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			I know you're not a fan of the Faceache but I can make enquiries in a couple of Welsh groups I am in.
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to use faceache myself,  but I'm happy to be given contacts off it. Please check my list of criteria up the page though.  I am only looking for a stopgap,  I have now decided to own an Iberian when I find the right one.  


.


----------



## Upthecreek (29 May 2020)

Michen said:



			Shoes are going on tomorrow am!

Nah, I can’t sell the dude yet. The money is so, so tempting but money does not buy you happiness and bringing this horse on does. For now. I’m sure if I wanted to sell him before winter I could still get 4K for him at least.

Still, if he pisses me off at all, at least I know I can shift him 

Sorry again to hijak the thread momentarily!
		
Click to expand...

I think if you sold him now you may regret it later. You bought him to ride and bring on during Boggle’s rehab and that hasn’t changed. As much as we’re all rooting for Boggle to come back to full fitness you don’t know for sure if that will be the case. Bear is so nice that if you get him schooling and jumping well in addition to being a lovely hack there will always be a market for him and he will always sell at a good price.


----------



## Cloball (29 May 2020)

No problem i shall be very strict and see what I can rustle up.


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 May 2020)

Are you interested in loaning until you find the right horse? This PRE is up for loan which might make a good stop gap and give you a feel for a PRE? BUT the horse probably has a ridden issue.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SHFSITUK/permalink/2921099971314105/


----------



## Fraggle2 (29 May 2020)

https://www.thehorseexchange.co.uk/horses-ponies/iolsh-magic-4852/

Not sure how close this is to you as I'm down on the south coast so my geography up north isn't always great lol


----------



## Chinchilla (29 May 2020)

fraggle2 said:



https://www.thehorseexchange.co.uk/horses-ponies/iolsh-magic-4852/

Not sure how close this is to you as I'm down on the south coast so my geography up north isn't always great lol
		
Click to expand...

OOh he's by the nice leopard spotted stallion be positive found on nfed.


----------



## Fraggle2 (29 May 2020)

Duplicate post


----------



## Fraggle2 (29 May 2020)

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-148681.html
Not sure if this one has been linked to before


----------



## Chinchilla (29 May 2020)

https://www.thehorseexchange.co.uk/...height=15+&filter-age=0-8&filter-price=0-3000


----------



## Cortez (29 May 2020)

Is there *no one* that can take a decent, conventional side-on conformation photograph of a horse?


----------



## Chinchilla (29 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Is there *no one* that can take a decent, conventional side-on conformation photograph of a horse?
		
Click to expand...

At least there haven't been (many) adverts with selfies in yet....or rugged horses lying down.....


----------



## Chinchilla (29 May 2020)

@ycbm could you import something like this guy from Ireland? He's only £900
https://www.donedeal.co.uk/horses-for-sale/5yo-gelding/24873173


----------



## Roxylola (29 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



https://www.thehorseexchange.co.uk/...height=15+&filter-age=0-8&filter-price=0-3000

Click to expand...

We had the bullied one,ycbm said no


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Is there *no one* that can take a decent, conventional side-on conformation photograph of a horse?
		
Click to expand...

Eventing -UK facebook page under name of Mikayala Costello 

Really nice type but not cheap.


----------



## Chinchilla (29 May 2020)

Roxylola said:



			We had the bullied one,ycbm said no
		
Click to expand...

that's an entire search though. the bullied chestnut is just one horse on there!!


----------



## Roxylola (29 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			that's an entire search though. the bullied chestnut is just one horse on there!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, sorry I always thought it was just the first one


----------



## Chinchilla (29 May 2020)

https://www.thehorseexchange.co.uk/horses-ponies/duque-5441/

https://www.thehorseexchange.co.uk/horses-ponies/croft-ellie-5194/

https://www.thehorseexchange.co.uk/horses-ponies/land-girl-4997/


https://www.thehorseexchange.co.uk/horses-ponies/mango-4762/

@Roxylola these are just some of the 23 horses in that search, the only thing I haven't checked on is distance but never used that website before. There's no price on the cremello Andalusian though so I unfortunately imagine that he may very well be out of budget.


----------



## Roxylola (29 May 2020)

Oh, I'm so clueless, good job I'm not horse shopping myself. My apologies


----------



## Chinchilla (29 May 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Oh, I'm so clueless, good job I'm not horse shopping myself. My apologies
		
Click to expand...

It's fine I just obviously have quite different tastes in horses to ycbm so much easier to just find a selection that meet criteria 😅


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Roxylola said:



			We had the bullied one,ycbm said no
		
Click to expand...


I sent a message,  they never replied. 

Maesmynech haven't replied either. 

I'm waiting for acceptance or refusal of my offer on the bay filly on the Wirral before I ring the local riding centre for a loan.  I am crucifying myself every day looking at Muffin and knowing there's a bullet with his name on it 🥺  I can't keep doing it day after day.  I've managed to stop the pain with double Devil's claw and boswellia together,  because he has stopped hanging his head on the door,  but his back is shockingly dipped already, I can't believe the deterioration after one month of heat.  That level of drugs will be killing his liver, but that's pretty irrelevant now, i just need him comfy.  

I've just had a complete stranger knock at the door and ask if we will livery a horse.  I think people are buying them thinking they can keep them anywhere!   The market is going to be flooded with cast off horses when the furlough ends, at this rate.  

.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



@ycbm could you import something like this guy from Ireland? He's only £900
https://www.donedeal.co.uk/horses-for-sale/5yo-gelding/24873173

Click to expand...


There are SO many stories of horses bought unseen from Ireland arriving with issues.  I would not do it without a recommendation from someone i know.  I own one crock,  I don't need another.


----------



## Roxylola (29 May 2020)

World seems to have gone mad. At least you've got a companion lined up from the riding school to put you on if need be


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

fraggle2 said:



https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-148681.html
Not sure if this one has been linked to before
		
Click to expand...


The advert is old,  I think,  and if the horse was any good it would be sold already. The dealer is a bin end man who turns them over in volume. She has a terrible back end,  it dives off a cliff, which is why he has photographed her like he has.


----------



## Roxylola (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			The advert is old,  I think,  and if the horse was any good it would be sold already. The dealer is a bin end man who turns them over in volume.
		
Click to expand...

I'm always suspect of anything that has apparently been backed and turned away but then has no ridden pictures. If the job was done right it ought not be that difficult to pop someone on board for a little walk


----------



## cobgoblin (29 May 2020)

I don't think this one is too far away

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/15-1hh-...ce=newsnow&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Horses


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			I don't think this one is too far away

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/15-1hh-...ce=newsnow&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Horses

Click to expand...


"Not yet happy to accept a rider "


----------



## cobgoblin (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			"Not yet happy to accept a rider "
		
Click to expand...

I know, but I felt it might be worth a phone call to see what happened.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			I know, but I felt it might be worth a phone call to see what happened.
		
Click to expand...


I know enough already.  It's not a risk I would take.  I don't need any more shit in my life right now.  

.


----------



## cobgoblin (29 May 2020)

There's nothing.. The Riding school horse is your best bet by the sound of it.


----------



## DabDab (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I know enough already.  It's not a risk I would take.  I don't need any more shit in my life right now. 

.
		
Click to expand...

I've backed lots of horses, out of which two were to reback after a failed attempt by someone else first time round. Never, ever, ever again. One of them didn't just throw me off he absolutely buried me, more than once. 6 months later he was an absolutely lovely riding horse, but if I hadn't be 20 at the time, had a fair amount of support and basically had to do it as part of my job then I would not have continued with him.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

Really hope the one on the Wirral comes up with the goods. Lovely little thing!


----------



## blodwyn1 (29 May 2020)

What about the pre for loan mentioned previously??


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

If I'm going to loan I'd rather take one from my local riding school and help them out by feeding a horse they haven't got any work for.  

.


----------



## Chinchilla (29 May 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/219075531566386/posts/1680594395414485



Only 14hh so may be too small but I don't know how long Arabs keep growing, it's only 4.


----------



## paddy555 (29 May 2020)

15.2 blue roan gelding whose temperament and performance will be lovely.

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0675539098&set=pcb.2943357189074105&source=49


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:






__ https://www.facebook.com/219075531566386/posts/1680594395414485



Only 14hh so may be too small but I don't know how long Arabs keep growing, it's only 4.
		
Click to expand...


Its in devon.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

paddy555 said:



			15.2 blue roan gelding whose temperament and performance will be lovely.

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0675539098&set=pcb.2943357189074105&source=49

Click to expand...


No price no location.


----------



## paddy555 (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			No price no location.
		
Click to expand...

 he is backed and hacking. Location I think is somewhere in the middle of the country. If you google "peregrina stud" you will find links for their pages, phone no. etc and you can look through the studs other horses. 

no idea of the price but please bear in mind I am suggesting him because I know he will be a problem free forever horse for someone, (not a stop gap project or one with problems which need working on) I have his half brother (his many other half siblings are well documented) and also his dad who is no longer standing at stud. They are sound, genuine  horses who do their best to please and are a delight to handle.


----------



## Pinkvboots (29 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Is there *no one* that can take a decent, conventional side-on conformation photograph of a horse?
		
Click to expand...

Now come on you are expecting far too much


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

OK, please forgive me if I leave this thread now folks.  I think 39 pages without finding anything is now doing my head in.  

.


----------



## HashRouge (29 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Is there *no one* that can take a decent, conventional side-on conformation photograph of a horse?
		
Click to expand...

I came across this ad while looking for Arabs for ycbm. The photos are EXCELLENT  https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119890643/part-loan-share-offered-on-my-8yo-arab-142hh-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=arab+horse&sectionId=2188


----------



## be positive (29 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I came across this ad while looking for Arabs for ycbm. The photos are EXCELLENT https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119890643/part-loan-share-offered-on-my-8yo-arab-142hh-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=arab+horse&sectionId=2188

Click to expand...

The comment 'Parelli students welcome' says it all really, the photos are just a bonus


----------



## paddy555 (29 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I came across this ad while looking for Arabs for ycbm. The photos are EXCELLENT https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119890643/part-loan-share-offered-on-my-8yo-arab-142hh-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=arab+horse&sectionId=2188

Click to expand...

is the sharer required to ride side saddle with their hands behind their backs or do they have to travel standing up?


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

I do not believe this!

I have rung the riding school to arrange a loan of a furloughed horse. It's been 3 miles away from me for thirty years.

They breed baroque Andalusians, have been the Head of the UK society in the past, and have a black 6 year old graded mare currently being broken in.

I'm going to see her tomorrow morning.

.


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I do not believe this!

I have rung the riding school. Its been 3 miles away from me for thirty years.

They breed baroque Andalusians, have been the Head of the UK society in the past, and have a black 6 year old mare currently being broken in.

I'm going to see her tomorrow morning.

.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like fate!


----------



## Chinchilla (29 May 2020)

That is incredible luck. I was about to say you are being premature giving up but perhaps not. I really, really, really hope this mare works out for you  Not a believer in luck usually but will have everything crossed.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 May 2020)

Sometimes what you're looking for is right under your nose! 

That's interesting! Best of luck when you go to have a look.


----------



## Roxylola (29 May 2020)

Horses find us not the other way around


----------



## DabDab (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I do not believe this!

I have rung the riding school. Its been 3 miles away from me for thirty years.

They breed baroque Andalusians, have been the Head of the UK society in the past, and have a black 6 year old mare currently being broken in.

I'm going to see her tomorrow morning.

.
		
Click to expand...

Oh me oh my! This is so exciting. Keeping everything crossed for you that she's nice and you like her

All the best ones are those that just fall in your lap...just sayin


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I do not believe this!

I have rung the riding school. Its been 3 miles away from me for thirty years.

They breed baroque Andalusians, have been the Head of the UK society in the past, and have a black 6 year old mare currently being broken in.

I'm going to see her tomorrow morning.

.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is why nothing we’ve found you has been suitable. 

Fate is a funny thing


----------



## Cloball (29 May 2020)

Fantastic ... sounds meant to be if there is such a thing.


----------



## cobgoblin (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I do not believe this!

I have rung the riding school. Its been 3 miles away from me for thirty years.

They breed baroque Andalusians, have been the Head of the UK society in the past, and have a black 6 year old mare currently being broken in.

I'm going to see her tomorrow morning.

.
		
Click to expand...

LOL... You never know what's just around the corner.. Literally!

Tell us everything tomorrow and good luck. 
.


----------



## cobgoblin (29 May 2020)

We want pics.


----------



## RHM (29 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Is there *no one* that can take a decent, conventional side-on conformation photograph of a horse?
		
Click to expand...

No I am having to repeatedly ask for them, I did get one lying down in response 😂


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			We want pics.
		
Click to expand...


I'll want  paying  🤣


Prosecco and tiramisu both acceptable.

How am I going to sleep tonight?  
.


----------



## J&S (29 May 2020)

This will be your horse!  I had a similar situation when I was trying to replace lost companion pony.  Travelled around and had no joy, then my farrier told me of a pony at a closing down riding school in Cornwall.  We just happened to be going for lunch in Cornwall the next day so I told them and said " XXXXXXXX is where we are going", "That's where we are !" was the reply.  That was it, problem solved!
Good luck.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'll want  paying  🤣


Prosecco and tiramisu both acceptable.

How am I going to sleep tonight?  
.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think any of us will sleep tonight, we’re so heavily invested in this search!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 May 2020)

On the edge of my seat over here! Nail biting suspense! 😂😉


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 May 2020)

Are you able to say the name of the stud?


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Are you able to say the name of the stud?
		
Click to expand...

It's a trekking centre! 

I knew they bred a few Andalusians twenty years ago,  I had no idea they still did,  or that they were right up there in breeding circles,  and no idea that they had a graded mare for sale who met my spec,  but then she wasn't for sale until i rang them for a loan trekking horse. 

.


----------



## palo1 (29 May 2020)

Huge good wishes and luck for the viewing @ycbm !! Delighted that there is something that is potentially perfect so nearby   Fingers and toes crossed that you find a horse you love.


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			It's a trekking centre!

I knew they bred a few Andalusians twenty years ago,  I had no idea they still did,  or that they were right up there in breeding circles,  and no idea that they had a graded mare for sale who met my spec,  but then she wasn't for sale until i rang them for a loan trekking horse.

.
		
Click to expand...

That makes the story even crazier 🤣


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 May 2020)

I so hope it works out! You definitely deserve a bit of luck and to have your dream horse.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

I have had three other black horses.  One made me a ton of money in a very short ownership and the other two were absolute stars. She's going to have to be as ugly as sin and have a wooden leg for me to turn her down 🤣

Mind you,  I am half way down a bottle of fizz right now 🙃


----------



## Roxylola (29 May 2020)

Well, ycbm it is fcuk it friday afterall. Enjoy your fizz


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

Oh I do hope this is the happy ending we all want for you! I can’t wait to hear all about it tomorrow.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Well, ycbm it is fcuk it friday afterall. Enjoy your fizz 

Click to expand...

But where is the chocolate?!?!


----------



## Roxylola (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			But where is the chocolate?!?!
		
Click to expand...

I ate it


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Roxylola said:



			I ate it 

Click to expand...


That is not good enough 😂


----------



## Shady (29 May 2020)

OMFG
NO WAAAAAYYYYYY!
Black too. So amazing
Eeeek I am looking forward to photo's.
xxxx

Whoop whoop


----------



## palo1 (29 May 2020)

Huge good wishes and luck for the viewing @ycbm !! Delighted that there is something that is potentially perfect so nearby   Fingers and toes crossed that you find a horse you love.


----------



## Roxylola (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			That is not good enough 😂
		
Click to expand...

Well, it's gone now...
Hotel Chocolat had some sort of surprise deal on for £25 I got all sorts, lasted me about 5 weeks


----------



## Cortez (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			That is not good enough 😂
		
Click to expand...

I've got a tonne over here in Ireland....


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			I've got a tonne over here in Ireland....
		
Click to expand...


What bloody good is it to me over there!!

Though I would love to visit one day and share.  

.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Well, it's gone now...
Hotel Chocolat had some sort of surprise deal on for £25 I got all sorts, lasted me about 5 weeks
		
Click to expand...


It would have lasted me 5 minutes.


----------



## Roxylola (29 May 2020)

Was probably short dated - should have eaten it all at once


----------



## Shady (29 May 2020)

I have just eaten 6 mini Daim clusters . The excitement of Ycbm  finding a PRE practically next door was just too much.


----------



## HashRouge (29 May 2020)

Oh honestly, I go out to poo pick and do evening feeds and I miss all the exciting stuff!!!

I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you ycbm, what time are you going tomorrow???


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Shady said:



			I have just eaten 6 mini Daim clusters . The excitement of Ycbm  finding a PRE practically next door was just too much.
		
Click to expand...

DON'T BLAME ME!!!


(I ate four full size Daim yesterday  😚)

.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			Oh honestly, I go out to poo pick and do evening feeds and I miss all the exciting stuff!!!

I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you ycbm, what time are you going tomorrow???
		
Click to expand...


11.30. 

Then a picnic lunch on a Peak hillside between us and them. Update around 3pm. 

.


----------



## Palindrome (29 May 2020)

She sounds lush.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Is it too much to say I feel absolute love coming from this forum ťoday?

Thankyou everyone, you make life bearable. 

.


----------



## cobgoblin (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Is it too much to say I feel absolute love coming from this forum ťoday

.
		
Click to expand...

Nah!.. That's the fizz talking.
.


----------



## Archangel (29 May 2020)

I can see you with an Andalusian.  Great news. Hope it goes well tomorrow.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Is it too much to say I feel absolute love coming from this forum ťoday?

Thankyou everyone, you make life bearable. 

.
		
Click to expand...

This forum keeps me sane! (Ish 🤣) feels like a little virtual family


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Nah!.. That's the fizz talking.
.
		
Click to expand...

It's Pinot Grigio now 🤣


----------



## palo1 (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I have had three other black horses.  One made me a ton of money in a very short ownership and the other two were absolute stars. She's going to have to be as ugly as sin and have a wooden leg for me to turn her down 🤣

Mind you,  I am half way down a bottle of fizz right now 🙃
		
Click to expand...

I am a complete sop for a black horse and have been watching my gleaming young mare shimmering in the sun like the finest watered silk.  In my book too black is the most excellent colour (alongside bright ginger spots possibly...but no, actually, black is so much more....something!!)    Goodness how can we all wait till the afternoon to find out how you get on ?!!


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

palo1 said:



			I am a complete sop for a black horse and have been watching my gleaming young mare shimmering in the sun like the finest watered silk.  In my book too black is the most excellent colour (alongside bright ginger spots possibly...but no, actually, black is so much more....something!!)    Goodness how can we all wait till the afternoon to find out how you get on ?!!
		
Click to expand...

Radar and George, both brilliant horses with huge hearts.


----------



## Cortez (29 May 2020)

I'm fond of a good Dark Horse myself I must say. How come you never knew of these baroque horse people before this?


----------



## Rosemary28 (29 May 2020)

Oooh exciting! I never even thought of them, I didn’t know if they were still breeding or not. My friend had one from them a long time ago, fabulous horse.

excited for the update!


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			I'm fond of a good Dark Horse myself I must say. How come you never knew of these baroque horse people before this?
		
Click to expand...


Well that's a good question!   I've seen horses other people have bought from them, but the last one was 15 years ago and I had no idea they still had any.  

The last I saw was black with a stardust of white flecks on her quarters.  Sweet little thing, too sharp for the numpty owner. 

I think they just don't really market them,  but sell when people wander along like i have.  They have a nine year old unbacked bay (away at another site)  as well, who i will view if this one is not right.  
.


----------



## DabDab (29 May 2020)

😂😂 I think you've had enough happy juice for tonight...

I also love a black horse, and will be very envious of a black PRE mare.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			😂😂 I think you've had enough happy juice for tonight...
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm not stopping now!


----------



## Wheels (29 May 2020)

Good luck tomorrow, we will need pics


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

OMG

This is only going to depend on her price


----------



## cobgoblin (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			OMG

This is only going to depend on her price
		
Click to expand...

You mean you haven't asked?

She's bleddy gorgeous. 
.


----------



## Rosemary28 (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			OMG

This is only going to depend on her price
		
Click to expand...

 😍


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			You mean you haven't asked?

She's bleddy gorgeous. 
.
		
Click to expand...


I have asked but they don't know.  She wasn't for sale.  They are deciding tonight and will tell me tomorrow. 

.


----------



## leotom (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Well that's a good question!   I've seen horses other people have bought from them, but the last one was 15 years ago and I had no idea they still had any. 

The last I saw was black with a stardust of white flecks on her quarters.  Sweet little thing, too sharp for the numpty owner.

I think they just don't really market them,  but sell when people wander along like i have.  They have a nine year old unbacked bay (away at another site)  as well, who i will view if this one is not right. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Is it the trekking place I’d messaged you about YBCM? 😊


----------



## HufflyPuffly (29 May 2020)

I’m so excited for you!

Can I ask why you decided against the Bay Arab gelding, the one you said moves beautifully? He’s still for sale and is very pretty, I’m toying whether to break my no boys rule...


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

leotom said:



			Is it the trekking place I’d messaged you about YBCM? 😊
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember a message, my head is in a mess,  sorry!  It's in Flash. Probably.  I just never imagined they bred such quality!! What a lovely mare.  

.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			I’m so excited for you!

Can I ask why you decided against the Bay Arab gelding, the one you said moves beautifully? He’s still for sale and is very pretty, I’m toying whether to break my no boys rule...
		
Click to expand...

He's small,  very light, in Scotland almost, so an unseen buy,  and an Arab is a stopgap not a keeper.  I think he is real value for money and someone should buy him for that money.  

.


----------



## Cortez (29 May 2020)

If it's where I think it is, I know the place! Been there and all 

What's she by?

P.S. Nice looking filly.


----------



## Sam_J (29 May 2020)

Been following this thread with interest and now with mounting excitement - can't wait for tomorrow's update, everything crossed!


----------



## leotom (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I don't remember a message, my head is in a mess,  sorry!  It's in Flash. Probably.  I just never imagined they bred such quality!! What a lovely mare. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. That’s the one, I’m sure you’ve been inundated with messages. I used to work up there and they have some lovely horses.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			He's small,  very light, in Scotland almost so an unseen buy,  and an Arab is a stopgap not a keeper.  I think he is real value for money and someone should buy him for that money. 

.
		
Click to expand...

You were suppose to say he’s rubbish... he’d be unseen for me to, I’m north wales...


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 May 2020)

She looks lovely! As she is also graded then you at least know she has met a certain standard.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			If it's where I think it is, I know the place! Been there and all 

What's she by?

P.S. Nice looking filly.
		
Click to expand...


Then you have been within shouting distance of me!


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			You were suppose to say he’s rubbish... he’d be unseen for me to, I’m north wales...
		
Click to expand...


Oh no,  he is nice,  really nice. Bigger or chunkier he would be here now,  he is great value! 

  I would have bought him unseen at that price,. 

.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Oh no,  he is nice,  really nice. Bigger or chunkier he would be here now,  he is great value!

  I would have bought him unseen at that price,.

.
		
Click to expand...

Could you forward the video you saw? I’m in a quandary and don’t want to waste the sellers time 🙈.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (29 May 2020)

Oh wow, I love the filly! 

What’s the ceiling on the budget 😋


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Oh wow, I love the filly! 

What’s the ceiling on the budget 😋
		
Click to expand...

She's six,  not a filly.  

Who knows who's reading?  I'll tell you tomorrow,  I just hope it's enough!

.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Could you forward the video you saw? I’m in a quandary and don’t want to waste the sellers time 🙈.
		
Click to expand...


Will do,  pm me your email. He really moves!  

.


----------



## Flame_ (29 May 2020)

Good luck with the viewing!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Could you forward the video you saw? I’m in a quandary and don’t want to waste the sellers time 🙈.
		
Click to expand...

In case you haven't seen this, here is the sire of the gelding. 






https: // vimeo. com/ 108887994

I'm not sure the link is working. Try the above with the spaces removed.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 May 2020)

YCBM she is VERY pretty...good luck..!!!


----------



## chaps89 (29 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Could you forward the video you saw? I’m in a quandary and don’t want to waste the sellers time 🙈.
		
Click to expand...

Seller messaged me the video on here. He does indeed move beautifully, but is very fine/light. 
I don't have the time/money for an unbacked Arab so please do buy him so I can live vicariously through you and follow his progress!


----------



## chaps89 (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			OMG

This is only going to depend on her price
		
Click to expand...

She's a bit bloody nice isn't she. If this goes through, you are one jammy person finding something so nice, so quickly and so local!


----------



## DabDab (29 May 2020)

Ooo, I like her


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			She's six,  not a filly.  

Who knows who's reading?  I'll tell you tomorrow,  I just hope it's enough!

.
		
Click to expand...


Update have been told she is seven.  And genuinely untried,  has bred one foal.  

.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (29 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Update have been told she is seven.  And genuinely untried,  has bred one foal.  

.
		
Click to expand...


She’s absolutely lovely. I hope they can give a price that suits you


----------



## HashRouge (30 May 2020)

Oh wow she is dreamy! I really do have everything crossed now, I hope the price is reasonable. I think I know the trekking centre you mean too - there is a super walk over in Gradbach (round Lud's Church) that we used to do quite a lot and I remember clocking the trekking centre in Flash on the drive home. Would never have guessed they bred PREs too!

I shall be checking on here at 3pm on the dot for an update!


----------



## HashRouge (30 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			OMG

This is only going to depend on her price
		
Click to expand...

Also, if that is her name in the caption, "Lindeza" means "Beauty" in Portuguese and Spanish, which is just lovely


----------



## Cloball (30 May 2020)

This thread is making me very happy.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (30 May 2020)

Good luck today!


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2020)

HashRouge said:



			Oh wow she is dreamy! I really do have everything crossed now, I hope the price is reasonable. I think I know the trekking centre you mean too - there is a super walk over in Gradbach (round Lud's Church) that we used to do quite a lot and I remember clocking the trekking centre in Flash on the drive home. Would never have guessed they bred PREs too!

I shall be checking on here at 3pm on the dot for an update!
		
Click to expand...


That's the place,  didn't look like much,  does it?  Isn't Lud's Church fun, as well?  The secret meeting place of the fight against the industrial revolution.  Well worth a visit (perhaps not at the moment,  the place is having with traffic and people). 


She was 3 in that picture,  I hope she hasn't changed too much, she's 7 now.  


See you later guys!


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (30 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			That's the place,  didn't look like much,  does it?  Isn't Lud's Church fun, as well?  The secret meeting place of the fight against the industrial revolution.  Well worth a visit (perhaps not at the moment,  the place is having with traffic and people). 


She was 3 in that picture,  I hope she hasn't changed too much, she's 7 now.  


See you later guys!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully she’s like a fine wine and got better with age. 

Good luck today, we are all rooting for you!


----------



## HashRouge (30 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			That's the place,  didn't look like much,  does it?  Isn't Lud's Church fun, as well?  The secret meeting place of the fight against the industrial revolution.  Well worth a visit (perhaps not at the moment,  the place is having with traffic and people).


She was 3 in that picture,  I hope she hasn't changed too much, she's 7 now. 


See you later guys!
		
Click to expand...

Oh it's a fab walk! I think I came across it in a book about Peak District myths and legends because of the Green Man rock formation, and it was a favourite with me and my Dad when I was living at home after uni. The Ship Inn is a great spot for lunch too!

Anyway best of luck for today, I hope she's as lovely as she looks in her photo and can't wait for updates


----------



## ihatework (30 May 2020)

That’s a really nice mare.
If you get her cheap I will be super envious, but if she is a bit spendy and you can afford it I’d push the budget


----------



## southerncomfort (30 May 2020)

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Shady (30 May 2020)

My laptop died just after I posted last night and I made the OH get up early , strip it down and as you can see the clever man has fixed it ,ALL so I can follow this thread.
So exciting. I can't even begin to work out how much she will be .


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2020)

ihatework said:



			That’s a really nice mare.
If you get her cheap I will be super envious, but if she is a bit spendy and you can afford it I’d push the budget
		
Click to expand...


Well the budget isn't for a 2k standin, thankfully 😁

We are leaving now,  back later.  

.


----------



## ihatework (30 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Well the budget isn't for a 2k standin, thankfully 😁

We are leaving now,  back later.  

.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking if you got her in your 6K budget you are doing well!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (30 May 2020)

Ah, so excited for you! I hope it works out. She looks lovely from the photo.

I'll be checking for an update when I get back from the yard later.


----------



## Michen (30 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			OK, please forgive me if I leave this thread now folks.  I think 39 pages without finding anything is now doing my head in.

.
		
Click to expand...

Edited as saw rest of thread. Good luck!!


----------



## Cloball (30 May 2020)

🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2020)

I bought her. 

I've never had such a bitter sweet horse purchase in my life before.  She is a beauty,  but I am crying every day about poor Muffin. He's making it easier for me,  though,  this heat is really getting to him and he just snapped at me when he thought I was going to touch his neck.  He will be going on Monday morning and she will arrive in the late afternoon.  

The photo above was taken at four.  She's bulkier (and fat  ) now and looks proper Spanish!  She's probably a little over 16 hands but none of it is wither. She's probably going to start in the eighth or ninth biggest headplate WOW make.  She has been extensively long reined and sat on,  but that's all,  so she has had a great start in life. She is obviously sensitive and very intelligent. She dishes very slightly and totally equally.  I'm very happy about that,  it was a deliberate breed characteristic for so long that to me it seems more odd if they don't.  

Oh,  and the black colour is not in her parents,  it comes from the granddad which   Mel Gibson rode in Braveheart. 😁

We need a name,  but I'll start a new introduction thread for that.  

Onwards and upwards!





ihatework said:



			I was thinking if you got her in your 6K budget you are doing well!!
		
Click to expand...


I have more than enough change to pay for her jabs 😁

.


----------



## Chinchilla (30 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I bought her.

I've never had such a bitter sweet horse purchase in my life before.  She is a beauty,  but I am crying every day about poor Muffin. He's making it easier for me,  though,  this heat is really getting to him and he just snapped at me when he thought I was going to touch his neck.  He will be going on Monday morning and she will arrive in the late afternoon. 

The photo above was taken at four.  She's bulkier (and fat  ) now and looks proper Spanish!  She's probably a little over 16 hands but none of it is wither. She's probably going to start in the eighth or ninth biggest headplate WOW make.  She has been extensively long reined and sat on,  but that's all,  so she has had a great start in life. She is obviously sensitive and very intelligent. She dishes very slightly and totally equally.  I'm very happy about that,  it was a deliberate breed characteristic for so long that to me it seems more odd if they don't. 

Oh,  and the black colour is not in her parents,  it comes from the granddad which   Mel Gibson rode in Braveheart. 😁

We need a name,  but I'll start a new introduction thread for that. 

Onwards and upwards!






I have more than enough change to pay for her jabs 😁

.
		
Click to expand...




ycbm said:



			I bought her.

I've never had such a bitter sweet horse purchase in my life before.  She is a beauty,  but I am crying every day about poor Muffin. He's making it easier for me,  though,  this heat is really getting to him and he just snapped at me when he thought I was going to touch his neck.  He will be going on Monday morning and she will arrive in the late afternoon. 

The photo above was taken at four.  She's bulkier (and fat  ) now and looks proper Spanish!  She's probably a little over 16 hands but none of it is wither. She's probably going to start in the eighth or ninth biggest headplate WOW make.  She has been extensively long reined and sat on,  but that's all,  so she has had a great start in life. She is obviously sensitive and very intelligent. She dishes very slightly and totally equally.  I'm very happy about that,  it was a deliberate breed characteristic for so long that to me it seems more odd if they don't. 

Oh,  and the black colour is not in her parents,  it comes from the granddad which   Mel Gibson rode in Braveheart. 😁

We need a name,  but I'll start a new introduction thread for that. 

Onwards and upwards!


.
		
Click to expand...


new thread with pics please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

SO, SO pleased for you. <3 Best update ever!  She sounds awesome!


----------



## wren123 (30 May 2020)

🤸🤸🥂🍾 well done!


----------



## Cortez (30 May 2020)

Congratulations! And I rode her grandfather (worked on Braveheart) .


----------



## Asha (30 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Congratulations! And I rode her grandfather (worked on Braveheart) .
		
Click to expand...

that is very very cool 😎

we love that film , and have named many animals ( even kids) after characters from it .

congratulations ycbm. She looks gorgeous. You could call her Murron ( Wallace’s wife in the film 🤩👍)


----------



## cobgoblin (30 May 2020)

Really pleased for you about the new horse... and very sad about Muffin. ☹️


----------



## Cortez (30 May 2020)

Don't you like the name she's got now? Lindeza means prettiness....suits her?


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 May 2020)

Congratulations! I'm very pleased for you,  she's actually stunning, which is a much overused word in horse adverts but she actually is!

I'm so sorry about Muffin, I hope everything goes smoothly for him.


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			Don't you like the name she's got now? Lindeza means prettiness....suits her?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry,  I meant a stable name,  her proper name is lovely but she will end up being called Lindy or Dizzy if I don't find something better.  

.


----------



## Jayzee (30 May 2020)

Congratulations!! what a fab end to a long thread, can't wait to see the pictures!!

Sorry about Muffin but how amazing to have such a thoughtful owner!


----------



## Cortez (30 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			Sorry,  I meant a stable name,  her proper name is lovely but she will end up being called Lindy or Dizzy if I don't find something better.

.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, right. Don't do stable names; all mine are addressed formally, although I do drop the numbers after Deseado CLVII's and Afortunado XXIV's


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 May 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (30 May 2020)

Ah you've made my day; this is amazing news! Can't wait to see the pictures 😊 Congratulations!


----------



## rara007 (30 May 2020)

Fab 😁


----------



## Wheels (30 May 2020)

Brilliant news, so happy for you

When will she arrive home?


----------



## Cloball (30 May 2020)

🥳


Cortez said:



			Congratulations! And I rode her grandfather (worked on Braveheart) .
		
Click to expand...

Very cool.

Brave? As a name ?


----------



## Cortez (30 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			🥳

Very cool.

Brave? As a name ?
		
Click to expand...

That would be Brava in Spanish (masculine is bravo), means "good", "well done".


----------



## Upthecreek (30 May 2020)

How exciting for you! And it’s obviously meant to be as she was waiting just down the road for you to find her. I will be thinking of you on Monday. I made a similar decision for a 10 year old a couple of years ago & it still hurts my heart, but I have never regretted it for a moment. Hopefully your beautiful new mare will be a wonderful distraction.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (30 May 2020)

I'm so pleased for you. She looks a lovely type and I hope she'll settle in beautifully. 

I'm so sorry about Muffin. It's so hard on us owners.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 May 2020)

Been following this thread but not commented as haven't felt qualified to make any suggestions but she is absolutely lovely what will your plans be for getting her started as a riding horse?

Cant wait to see pictures, I know it is probably bittersweet for you due to Muffin but when we had animals pts when I was a child my mum would always say at least we can make that decision for them, humans you have to watch suffer


----------



## cobgoblin (30 May 2020)

Anyone else still feeling the compulsion to check Dragon Driving?.. Along with adhorse etc, etc..


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 May 2020)

Yay so pleased for you 🥳


----------



## Trouper (30 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I bought her.

I've never had such a bitter sweet horse purchase in my life before.  She is a beauty,  but I am crying every day about poor Muffin. He's making it easier for me,  though,  this heat is really getting to him and he just snapped at me when he thought I was going to touch his neck.  He will be going on Monday morning and she will arrive in the late afternoon. 

The photo above was taken at four.  She's bulkier (and fat  ) now and looks proper Spanish!  She's probably a little over 16 hands but none of it is wither. She's probably going to start in the eighth or ninth biggest headplate WOW make.  She has been extensively long reined and sat on,  but that's all,  so she has had a great start in life. She is obviously sensitive and very intelligent. She dishes very slightly and totally equally.  I'm very happy about that,  it was a deliberate breed characteristic for so long that to me it seems more odd if they don't. 

Oh,  and the black colour is not in her parents,  it comes from the granddad which   Mel Gibson rode in Braveheart. 😁

We need a name,  but I'll start a new introduction thread for that. 

Onwards and upwards!






I have more than enough change to pay for her jabs 😁

.
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank heavens - we can all stop chewing our fingernails.   So very pleased for you and the timing could not be better.  Try not to be too sad about Muffin - you know you are doing the right thing.  We have all said it a million times on this forum -it's the good owners who let them go.
As for a name - if she arrives on 1 June - how about Juno -  the ancient Roman queen of heaven, a daughter of Saturn and the wife and sister of Jupiter.


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2020)

cobgoblin said:



			Anyone else still feeling the compulsion to check Dragon Driving?.. Along with adhorse etc, etc..
		
Click to expand...


Me!


----------



## Blanche (30 May 2020)

I like Juno as suggested by Trouper. I would probably call her Deza if she were mine, unless another name jumped out at me.


----------



## DabDab (30 May 2020)

That's fantastic, congratulations. I can't wait to see the welcome to her new home pics.
Sorry about poor Muffin. You have done nothing but right by him xx


----------



## Shady (30 May 2020)

Well I don't need to tell you how pleased I am
So glad she dishes too !!!
Can't wait for the photo's 
As you know , I prefer tall  PRE's too. 16h plus? lovely 
Yaaaaay xxxxx


----------



## Clodagh (30 May 2020)

Well wow you jammy thing you ! She is a stunner.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (30 May 2020)

So happy for you! And she was right down the street the whole time!

My PRE dishes a bit (it was deliberate at one point) but it's equal with him too. However, he seems to do it less now than when I first got him.

I'm so excited for you to start on a new journey with this mare. There is nothing like a good Spanish horse. They're brilliant. 

It's sad about Muffin, but you're doing right by him. Monday, and even now, will certainly feel bittersweet, but the signs are clear from Muffin that it's his time to go, and the signs are clear with this mare that she should be yours. It was meant to work out this way I think.


----------



## AandK (30 May 2020)

Fab news re the new girl, have been following this from the start. But so very sorry about Muffin, very bittersweet.


----------



## Sheep (30 May 2020)

Really pleased the viewing went well, but equally I am sure it is a hard thing to wrestle with, knowing Muffin will soon be leaving. He was very lucky to have found you, maybe this new girl is your reward for the kindness and love you showed him in his relatively short time with you.

Looking forward to hearing all about her.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (30 May 2020)

Fantastic news I’m glad for you! I’m so sorry about muffin but you clearly have his best interests at heart. Bittersweet day, little bit like the week I lost tilly and gained ebony at the same time. Having another there to soften the blow helped a lot though. 

I can’t wait to hear about your journey together


----------



## Gloi (30 May 2020)

Excited for you getting her 

as for DD , I was on there this morning


----------



## southerncomfort (30 May 2020)

I'm so glad its all worked out.  I think she will be exactly what you need right now.

Will be thinking of you on Monday. Xx


----------



## LadyGascoyne (30 May 2020)

Oh brilliant!! I can’t wait to see more of her! 

I’m so pleased that you found the Spanish type you were looking for, and isn’t it amazing that she was just around the corner.


----------



## Sam_J (30 May 2020)

This is brilliant news - I'm so pleased for you!  (Once lockdown is over, can I invite myself over for coffee to come and meet her?)  As for the name issue - my daughter had a pony called Dizzy who was absolutely fantastic.  Or if she ends up as Lindy, you'll have Lindy and Ludo   I look forward to the  new introductions thread once she has arrived.

It is, of course, terribly sad for Muffin - but as I've said before I firmly believe that releasing them from their pain is the last gift we can give them.  Try to take some comfort from the fact that he has lived his best life with you and you are doing right by him.


----------



## Evie91 (30 May 2020)

What a thread to keep us entertained during lockdown and just when it looked like all was lost a perfect horse appears and not too far away. I did miss the ad/pic for the ‘one’ though so will look forward to seeing that.
Sad news about Muffin but at least you are doing the right thing by him. Hope you enjoy your new purchase


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2020)

She's overdue a trim, but  the left fore is not as bad as this photo makes it look.  I will soon lick them into shape,  they are good solid smallish feet,  typically Spanish.  







She has bleached in all the sun,  probably could do with some copper too. 







She is much bigger than I thought I would buy. I doubt she is more than 16.05, but she's a very burly girl!

.


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2020)

Sam_J said:



			This is brilliant news - I'm so pleased for you!  (Once lockdown is over, can I invite myself over for coffee to come and meet her?)
		
Click to expand...

The rules will let you come next week if you bring your own coffee   You haven't met Ludo yet, either. 

He was stunning to ride this morning.  I've told him he has been promoted to number one horse. I think it's gone to his head 😁

.


----------



## EventingMum (30 May 2020)

I hope she isn't a hooligan! Congratulations, I'll look forward to following your journey with her. You don't need us to tell you you are doing the right thing with Muffin but really feel for you x


----------



## shortstuff99 (30 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			She's overdue a trim, but  the left fore is not as bad as this photo makes it look.  I will soon lick them into shape,  they are good solid smallish feet,  typically Spanish. 







She has bleached in all the sun,  probably could do with some copper too.







She is much bigger than I thought I would buy. I doubt she is more than 16.05, but she's a very burly girl!

.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations! She is gorgeous, I'm sure you will have lots of fun! Could maybe see you at the breed show in the future? 

I'm very sorry to hear about Muffin, I know you've done above and beyond for him though.


----------



## Archangel (30 May 2020)

Congratulations, she looks fabulous and just the right horse for you. 

Terribly sorry about Muffin.  It never gets an easier does it.


----------



## ester (30 May 2020)

Am so pleased to see this update ycbm, what a fabulous thread. 

It is sad about muffin but he's lucky to have landed with someone who would always have done right by him. 

Please keep those of us currently minus any horse contact furnished with photos! They help!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 May 2020)

I think we need a new thread for her, like Adorable Alice'sTed one so we can follow her progress, love her face markings and colour


----------



## Sheep (30 May 2020)

She is gorgeous. Love that little snip on her nose 🥰


----------



## Shady (30 May 2020)

OMG she is lovely. Look at the eye . She's going to have that on you all the time
Nothing wrong with those feet either. Just need a wee trim !
She's beautiful Ycbm. Just what I would have chosen for you over here 

 I can't wait to see some more photo's and follow your journey together. I know because we have one too, that it's going to be special. xxx
I will be thinking of you on Monday . xxxx


----------



## Cloball (30 May 2020)

I love her face markings and her eye, I would love a black PRE but I think I'll end up with a fell being a Cumbrian lass at heart


----------



## DabDab (30 May 2020)

Oh she is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Roxylola (30 May 2020)

Yeeeaaaahhhhh! Oh I'm so glad you've found her. Although so sorry its come so quickly for muffin. You're a good owner to put your horse first - distant hugs.
I'll also totally invite myself for coffee (and bring my own) as well as that trip out to a farm ride we said we'd do x


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Yeeeaaaahhhhh! Oh I'm so glad you've found her. Although so sorry its come so quickly for muffin. You're a good owner to put your horse first - distant hugs.
I'll also totally invite myself for coffee (and bring my own) as well as that trip out to a farm ride we said we'd do x
		
Click to expand...


For sure!   

.


----------



## HashRouge (30 May 2020)

Oh so exciting!!! I was doing a Zoom quiz/ chat with friends and then completely forgot to check this thread before I went to see the ponies, I was furious with myself when I got to the farm and realised I'd forgotten (HHO won't work on my phone)!

She is really lovely, I'm so looking forward to following her journey! "Linda" would actually be a pretty good stable name for her - pronounced "Leenda" not "Lin-dah", it means "beautiful" in Spanish/ Portuguese. But she'd probably get called "Lin-dah" all the time, which is a terrible name for a horse! What about "Bonnie"? Not very creative but pretty and links to her registered name.


----------



## palo1 (30 May 2020)

She is a lovely sort and with that intelligent, confident eye you will have a strong partner I think!!    She is very beautifuly. How fantastic that you have found exactly what you want.  So sorry about Muffin but he is a lucky chap too though it is hard on you.


----------



## J&S (30 May 2020)

Knew she would be the one!


----------



## sherry90 (30 May 2020)

Lockdown Lindy would be a fab name! Have been following the thread with interest but I’m appalling at horse shopping so didn’t feel qualified to comment or help with the search! So glad you’ve found your horse, awfully sad for Muffin but you are doing the kindest thing for him.


----------



## scats (30 May 2020)

Gorgeous!  Can’t wait to follow her progress.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (30 May 2020)

Such a kind eye and perfect snip 😍 she’s wonderful. Fate is just amazing isn’t it? I’m so happy for you. 

Will be in my thoughts on Monday ycbm, you were so kind to me when I went through what I did with mine, you really are such a lovely person and you deserve to have found this girl.


----------



## Rosemary28 (30 May 2020)

Oh congratulations! She is lovely 😊 so pleased it’s worked out for you! I’m not that far from you, maybe I should join the HHO welcome party! 😂😂😂


----------



## Fraggle2 (30 May 2020)

Really pleased you have found her. 
Will be thinking of you  on Monday


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			Oh congratulations! She is lovely 😊 so pleased it’s worked out for you! I’m not that far from you, maybe I should join the HHO welcome party! 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...


Room for six 😁


----------



## chaps89 (30 May 2020)

Monday is going to be such a bittersweet day for you.
I'm so sorry Muffin has deteriorated so quickly, but he landed on his feet with you, and I'm so happy you have found (such a gorgeous!) Horse to help fill some of the hole he will leave behind


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (30 May 2020)

Fair play, she's beautiful ❤❤❤


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 May 2020)

Missed this thread due to time wasting foal! 

She looks super, I hope she settles well and is everything she can be with you.

Sorry about Muffin.


----------



## KEK (31 May 2020)

Wow she is totally stunning! Congratulations.  
All the best on Monday with Muffin, it's so hard


----------



## BlackRider (31 May 2020)

She's gorgeous! Congratulations 

I look forward to lots of pics and following her progress x


----------



## Berpisc (31 May 2020)

All the very best for Monday, I hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## DabDab (31 May 2020)

On the subject of can't help but look at DD, preloved etc after this thread...this has to be quite the fattest ID I have ever seen 
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150503.html


----------



## cobgoblin (31 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			On the subject of can't help but look at DD, preloved etc after this thread...this has to be quite the fattest ID I have ever seen 
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150503.html

Click to expand...

Well, it does say she's a weight carrier. 🙄😊


----------



## Archangel (31 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			On the subject of can't help but look at DD, preloved etc after this thread...this has to be quite the fattest ID I have ever seen 
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150503.html

Click to expand...

Dear heaven.  Poor horse.


----------



## Chinchilla (31 May 2020)

Archangel said:



			Dear heaven.  Poor horse.
		
Click to expand...




Archangel said:



			Dear heaven.  Poor horse.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a fatter horse on FB today. Admittedly he was a stallion so you'd expect a bit of crest, but....


----------



## ycbm (31 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			I saw a fatter horse on FB today. Admittedly he was a stallion so you'd expect a bit of crest, but....






Click to expand...


How is it still on its feet?


----------



## ycbm (31 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			On the subject of can't help but look at DD, preloved etc after this thread...this has to be quite the fattest ID I have ever seen 
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-150503.html

Click to expand...

That's abuse!  Disgusting.


----------



## Rosemary28 (31 May 2020)

Chinchilla said:



			I saw a fatter horse on FB today. Admittedly he was a stallion so you'd expect a bit of crest, but....






Click to expand...

😱😱😱


----------



## ycbm (31 May 2020)

I am worried that Deza (Dayza) is fat and today  I have ordered chaff to feed her with when she is in during the day.   I'm hoping the hill and the upset of moving will take some off her and we can go on from there.  But you can see from her picture,  she's nowhere near that bad! 


I wonder why some go laminitic and some don't. Do they know yet?  
.


----------



## Chinchilla (31 May 2020)

It was a well known stud! All the comments were saying how beautiful the horse was. All I can see is a walking vets bill! And I thought Diva was fat 

I don't know if the fact the grey I posted is a breeding stallion would make any difference to laminitis risk or not- does anyone know?
I really do wish people treated morbidly obese horses which the owner is doing nothing about as just as much of a welfare issue as thin ones.
(Sorry for hijacking your thread. Just gobsmacked.)


----------



## shortstuff99 (31 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I am worried that Deza (Dayza) is fat and today  I have ordered chaff to feed her with when she is in during the day.   I'm hoping the hill and the upset of moving will take some off her and we can go on from there.  But you can see from her picture,  she's nowhere near that bad!


I wonder why some go laminitic and some don't. Do they know yet? 
.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I read somewhere once that they thought all laminitis was caused by some sort of underlying metabolic disorder which was why some horrifically obese horses were fine. Whether this is correct or not I don't know!

My PREs would also be absolute whales if I let them, but at least it makes it cheaper to feed them.


----------



## Jayzee (31 May 2020)

Useless link now but can't help looking and came across this if someone was looking for an arab this looks interesting despite useless photos 
palamino-arab-x-15h.html


----------



## DabDab (31 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			That's abuse!  Disgusting.
		
Click to expand...

Horrendous isn't it, I feel very sorry for her


----------



## Clodagh (31 May 2020)

Jayzee said:



			Useless link now but can't help looking and came across this if someone was looking for an arab this looks interesting despite useless photos
palamino-arab-x-15h.html

Click to expand...

Amazing picture!


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (31 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I am worried that Deza (Dayza) is fat and today  I have ordered chaff to feed her with when she is in during the day.   I'm hoping the hill and the upset of moving will take some off her and we can go on from there.  But you can see from her picture,  she's nowhere near that bad! 


I wonder why some go laminitic and some don't. Do they know yet?  
.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know but it absolutely frustrates me seeing morbidly obese ponies that NEVER get laminitis and yet I lost my girl to the dreadful disease and she was barely overweight 😡


----------



## Abi90 (31 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			It's a trekking centre! 

I knew they bred a few Andalusians twenty years ago,  I had no idea they still did,  or that they were right up there in breeding circles,  and no idea that they had a graded mare for sale who met my spec,  but then she wasn't for sale until i rang them for a loan trekking horse. 

.
		
Click to expand...

I know where this is. I used to work there briefly!


----------



## milliepops (31 May 2020)

My welsh was the fattest horse I've ever seen when I got her. It was a good couple of months before any saddle would go near her. I have no idea how she didnt go off her feet but I guess she's just one of those lucky ones.


----------



## NinjaPony (31 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			I don’t know but it absolutely frustrates me seeing morbidly obese ponies that NEVER get laminitis and yet I lost my girl to the dreadful disease and she was barely overweight 😡
		
Click to expand...

They say that in most cases the cause is an underlying metabolic disorder. I battle with weight control with my retired welsh a, have done for years and yet he got laminitis in February after a hard winter, on almost no grass. Turns out he has cushings, which would explain why it happened. It really is sods law though, as you say, there are plenty of obese ponies who never get it.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (1 June 2020)

My thoughts are with you today, ycbm.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (1 June 2020)

NinjaPony said:



			They say that in most cases the cause is an underlying metabolic disorder. I battle with weight control with my retired welsh a, have done for years and yet he got laminitis in February after a hard winter, on almost no grass. Turns out he has cushings, which would explain why it happened. It really is sods law though, as you say, there are plenty of obese ponies who never get it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes hers was a metabolic issue, but she was 10 and never had issues ever. Such a weird disease and it is just so annoying when people let their horses become absolute hippos and they never get sick!


----------



## Brownmare (1 June 2020)

Abi90 said:



			I know where this is. I used to work there briefly!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! (Nearly 15 years ago 😳)


----------



## Abi90 (1 June 2020)

Brownmare said:



			Me too! (Nearly 15 years ago 😳)
		
Click to expand...

Some absolutely fantastic hacking! Especially on the day rides.


----------



## ycbm (1 June 2020)

I can't believe how many forum users have worked at Northfields!

.


----------



## Cloball (1 June 2020)

I suppose it is sort of comparable to people and T2 diabetes my dad only had to put on a tiny bit of weight to tip his personal threshold ... Other people have different thresholds (obviously simplified)



NinjaPony said:



			They say that in most cases the cause is an underlying metabolic disorder. I battle with weight control with my retired welsh a, have done for years and yet he got laminitis in February after a hard winter, on almost no grass. Turns out he has cushings, which would explain why it happened. It really is sods law though, as you say, there are plenty of obese ponies who never get it.
		
Click to expand...


Thinking of you today @ycbm


----------



## ycbm (1 June 2020)

Cloball said:



			I suppose it is sort of comparable to people and T2 diabetes my dad only had to put on a tiny bit of weight to tip his personal threshold ... Other people have different thresholds (obviously simplified)
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly how I see it.  There are some very fat people whose blood sugar control is absolutely fine.  I don't think anyone knows why.  I'm worried about how fat Deza  (Dayza) is,  but she was trotted up for me on a rubble path and is solid on her feet.  It's a bad time of year to try and slim her down,  though,  I don't know how we're going to manage that. The straw chop is on its way.   I hate muzzles,  but if needs be ....


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (1 June 2020)

Cloball said:



			I suppose it is sort of comparable to people and T2 diabetes my dad only had to put on a tiny bit of weight to tip his personal threshold ... Other people have different thresholds (obviously simplified)




Thinking of you today @ycbm

Click to expand...

That’s true but I don’t understand how the fan just “become metabolic”. In the 10 years I owned mine, she had never had any issues with anything. Then we have liveries on my yard that throws theirs out all summer, they are morbidly obese and not once do they go off their feet even slightly which angers me. But like ycbm says, it’s the same for humans! My father in law is far from obese and he is T2, it’s crazy how it works and I wish there was more knowledge around it for both humans and horses.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (1 June 2020)

ycbm said:



			This is exactly how I see it.  There are some very fat people whose blood sugar control is absolutely fine.  I don't think anyone knows why.  I'm worried about how fat Deza  (Dayza) is,  but she was trotted up for me on a rubble path and is solid on her feet.  It's a bad time of year to try and slim her down,  though,  I don't know how we're going to manage that. The straw chop is on its way.   I hate muzzles,  but if needs be ....
		
Click to expand...

How’s your grazing? Ours is absolutely parched, but most of the mares in the field are still managing to remain fat. I suppose lack of grazing will mean they move about more to look for forage and it would benefit them weight wise.


----------



## ycbm (1 June 2020)

I have a ton of grass but from the way the boys are eating their food with their minerals in,  there's precious little carbs  in it.  

.


----------



## leotom (1 June 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1130292833990668&id=367913156895310

They’ve got some other youngsters available if anyone else is looking (or tempted as I think we all are after this thread ).


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (1 June 2020)

We have hardly anything on our fields and my 2yo is coming in hungry, (i leave hay in her stable all the time in case they have to be brought in abruptly) looks like I’m going to have to get her on some kind of mineral supplement ASAP


----------



## CanteringCarrot (1 June 2020)

The PRE mare isn't as fat as I thought she'd be based off of the description. Yes, she could trim up a bit and will with exercise. She's certainly not looking like a total sausage though 😂 

I am thoughtful about what my PRE eats, and they are a "fatty" breed, but I also don't like them so slender either. So it's a fine balance for me. Fortunately our spring and summer has been dry the last few years, so the grass isn't as lush as it could be. If he's in work, he can handle grass. He lived out in a grass field with a hay feeder so there was always some forage, and he did well with this. Mostly because of exercise and the fact that his field was a hill perhaps. I also slowly introduce him to grass every spring. 

He's easy to keep, but not totally extreme in that I've had to resort to a dry lot and/or muzzle. But I don't know how crazy your grass gets over there. And of course it depends on the horse. 

I still prefer managing my PRE over my WB and TB who took so much to keep weight on.


----------



## southerncomfort (1 June 2020)

Thinking of you today ycbm.

X


----------



## PapaverFollis (1 June 2020)

Thinking of you today ycbm. Hope everything goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (1 June 2020)

Our fields are dreadfully parched.  The two ponies are being strip grazed and whereas usually we would extend their grazing by no more than a foot per day, now it is more like 6' and they aren't gaining weight. She weight tapes them weekly to keep a check on them  
Strangely I am doing the same with the old mare and all though she is visibly gaining weight over her back which she needed to, her girth measurement isn't going up.  She is looking superb at the moment but I need to watch her as she is half Qtr horse and in the past has been very round, too heavy for her legs.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 June 2020)

My big field is brown my small field has been rested for months so grass is hip high, I dare not put them on that yet I normally wait until end of summer, next door rest and fertilise then liveries just chuck them on it 24-7 the field is next door to mine and seeing them out there and watching them turn into bullocks makes me feel physically sick.


----------

